# Discussion for a Kingdom of ashes



## The_Universe (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey gang. Started this thread so we wouldn't flood the old inboxes. Hope it helps!

--Kennon


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 1, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Hey gang. Started this thread so we wouldn't flood the old inboxes. Hope it helps!
> 
> --Kennon




I'm willing to give it a shot...but the ego boost of having 8000 emails...I dunno if I can give that crack up, man...

Jeremiah


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2004)

Very good!  We have 2 of the necessary 8 people here on the boards!  Huzzah!


----------



## Xath (Mar 1, 2004)

*Here I am.*

Make that 3 of 8.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 1, 2004)

*Here I be*

Hey y'all!

Justice here... 

Yep...

That's all.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2004)

awesome!  We're up to half of the necessary personages!  YAY!

On another subject, Kat--when you get here, check out the story hour section of the messageboards.  It might give you some inspiration for L'Aurel's journal.  

As for Gertie and Jeremiah, welcome to the boards!

What did everyone think of our solution?  Confused?  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## GBear (Mar 1, 2004)

Im in.  I would also just like to state that while the solution is a very good one (though I am slightly confused as to if Archonus Bluestar is from our universe, or from an alternate one), if the universe needed to kill off Arfin, im cool with it, though I am happy he is still around.

-Greg


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2004)

GBear said:
			
		

> I would also just like to state that while the solution is a very good one (though I am slightly confused as to if Archonus Bluestar is from our universe, or from an alternate one), if the universe needed to kill off Arfin, im cool with it, though I am happy he is still around.



Well, as long we're all under the understanding that "The Universe" was being merciful, we can now understand that we are out of "redo's" and from now on, consequences (even death) will occur as the dice fall.  

Nonetheless, I try not to go out of my way to kill any of you, I just try to play your enemies (and the sentient magical items) of the game world accurately.  So, I don't NEED Arfin to die, but I want you to know that that was his last "Get soul out of extraplanar eternal prison free" card.

To try to answer your question, Arfin has NO IDEA where this dark Archonus, who we will refer to Archonus Bluestar from this point forward, has come from.  

Greg can know (even though Arfin does not) that it was a result of a much better worded rewish on Mik's part...but one that still carried a price.  In a bizarre way, Archonus Bluestar is the "real" Archon, and you all are twisted shadows of reality.  In short, from this point forward, you guys ARE in an alternate universe...but one that only Archonus Bluestar really knows about, since he's the one who created it.  

Weird, eh?


----------



## Xath (Mar 2, 2004)

*Need more postings...*

I'f I'm not going to get the self esteem boom of seeing 11 new emails in my inbox every time I check, we at least need one post a day.

So....I'm posting.  Are we still aiming to play Saturday?  We should also try to think about how to get everyone out of the city safely as there will be congestion at the gates from everyone trying to get out at once.  All this aside from the obvious shock we're all going through from what we just saw... 

Start with the posts!!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm up for playing.  Saturday is probably good, as per normal.  

Good luck with the planning--one of the core questions you need to ask yourselves is if, when you get the people out (if you get the people out), are you going with them, or are you staying here to oppose the unholy reptilian legions?  I ask because it helps with the Universe's planning time to know...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2004)

As a side note, I don't have any problem with my inbox getting too full.  Feel free to send me questions as you have been.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2004)

Getting people out of the city is not going to be easy... however, it is, at this point, going to be a task of speed and lung-power.

We need to quickly and loudly direct people as to where to go and how to get there in an orderly fashion... 
I realize that this is totally unlikely... but-- it needs to be the end goal...

Those are my current thoughts... I'll be back with more.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2004)

Also... I just want everyone to know that I love Sam Waterston... and his eyebrows.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Strategery...*

I think we need to go through this very carefully to assemble a plan of action, picking out options and goals and then let the chips fall where they may.  As a resident expert on all things military (unless someone cares to challenge me, which might be very good in terms of coming up with the best plans etc), here is my take:

Our first goal, being the moral crusaders that we are is naturally to get as many people out as safely as possible.  This is our starting point and our end goal.  

Second, how?  We have two options, so far as I can see, run through the town rallying the people to leave as quickly as possible, staying in the city helping to get as many people out as fast as we can and then leaving with them when it gets too dangerous.  The second option is to rally what soldiers we can to fight delaying actions (this is not a distraction), helping those people we can, but mainly trying to buy time for them to escape.  Because of the urban territory, this works to our advantage, especially if we can assemble other teams of city guard or soldiers etc to do the same thing.  The key is to get small teams, probably around ten to disrupt enemy operations as much as possible.  Archers and ranged weaponry are key for this, as they allow for firing from elevated positions or distance, keeping the enemy at distance hopefully until they're either whittled down enough that the melee fighters can finish them off or an escape can be arranged or some other option (traps etc).  With numerous teams throughout the city engaged in this, we give the innocents the best shot at escape (where to is another matter).  This is the best option in my opinion.

This leads to the next option, do we fight as long as possible and then escape with the rest to leave Oceanus to its fate?  Or with the surviving defenders do we go underground and commence a guerrilla war against the undead horde, run either from inside the city (from the sewers etc) or from some nearby sanctuary (probably needs to be mobile to prevent discovery and destruction).  If we select the first option, it will probably still require a fighting retreat and I have no idea where we'd be headed.  At this point it is the most uncertain choice.  The second option allows us to continue inflicting damage on the enemy, distracting them from their ultimate goal (whatever that is), perhaps delay them further giving the civilians more time to escape (though the enemies numbers may preclude that to some extent).  If nothing else, we can work on whittling them down a bit, and giving other inhabitants of the island/continent we're on a better chance against those forces we can't tie down.

In the final analysis, we can't win this one right out.  This may not be the only invasion force either.  We must look at our capabilities, what we can hope to achieve and what our goals are.  Given that we have two rangers and we all bring valuable skills in either combat, deception, stealth or all three, I'd say we're all set should we choose the guerrilla option.  But we must understand that realistically, we will not be able to save everyone, nor will we be able to defeat this force on our own in a stand up fight, even with whatever forces we can muster from within the city.  Indeed, one of the goals of a guerrilla campaign would certainly be to send word with the evacuees to send any available forces to help out with our battle (I'm assuming they are heading somewhere with some sort of military force that can be useful to us).

Okay, I got a little excited, but I think this is a good starting point.

Jeremiah


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2004)

*Dear God...is that...a plan...!?*

*clap clap clap*


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2004)

Okay, based on what Jeremiah has said, does anybody have any questions for me?  

Does anybody have any OTHER questions for me...?

I MISS THE FLOOD OF QUESTIONS!  

Also, any word on whether we'll have Kat and Greg this weekend?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2004)

Jeremiah is correct.  Our goal cannot be to save everyone (as much as Justice would like to)...

So, we must spread the message as quickly as possible, fighting what we can along the way.
I think that part of this option is to rally as many people with the skillz (that's right, with a z) to fight off the demon masses and allow those that cannot fight to make their way to safety.

But, there does come a certain point when we will have to turn and run... and that is, I think, the most pressing issue:
At what point is it just (and merciful) to run??


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey guys-- hoping that you read this soon... but, Jeremiah, I just got the "Hi" virus from you and several email worms from Kennon... so... Everyone be on the lookout when opening email!


----------



## Laurel (Mar 2, 2004)

don't even need to create a profile cause the shadow knows all


----------



## Laurel (Mar 2, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, you all suck, especially this arfin character


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 3, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But, there does come a certain point when we will have to turn and run... and that is, I think, the most pressing issue:
> At what point is it just (and merciful) to run??





Before we can decide that, we have to make a decision on whether we're going to go with the people fleeing the city, wherever that may be or whether we're planning to conduct some sort of resistance from the vicinity, or from the sewers of the city.
Kennon, what is the terrain like around the city?  Is there some sort of significan forest or some such from which such a resistance could be run or are we going to have to wait and find someone to talk to about this?  That kind of becomes a key issue in our decision making.
As I've envisioned it thus far, we fight as long as possible only leaving the city once it's clearly under the control of the horde or we can no longer hold our final sector.  At that point we take off for the forest or after the fleeing civilians, for which we will likely serve as some sort of rear guard as I have a feeling with the enemy's numbers they won't have to worry too much about sending a significant pursuit force after us.  If we're going with the civvies, we can probably hold a little bit longer before needing to retreat.  If we're headed to the forest, we may want to withdraw somewhat sooner so as to give us a better chance to elude pursuit and consolidate in our first of what would be many hideouts.  Depending on what kind of resistance force we pick up, we may also want to consider simply splitting off into different independently operating cells to aid evasion.  We could, of course, coordinate on some operations etc.

So, I think I've outlined the options as I see them pretty well.  More feedback would be good so we can come up with an idea of which way we want to go on this, as I'm sure Kennon would like to have a clue of where we're going as the implications for either option are not insignificant.

  Jeremiah aka Sun Tzu


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 3, 2004)

I think that we need to follow the citizens for a short while... but, we do have to remember that we have a schedule and people that we need to meet up with in the  near future...

So, we need to figure out where we're going to tell these people to go, get them there, and get out of there as quickly as possible...

Also, I'm now getting virus-filled emails from Greg's account... as is Kennon. 
So, run your virus scans everyone!


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 3, 2004)

Something tells me that Tain and his entourage are the least of our problems right now.  I have a feeling that getting off this island/continent is also going to be extremely difficult.  There's also a good chance that this is not the only invasion force.  But I'm just speculating here.  I'm also saying we can't get too caught up in things said under very different circumstances.  We have limited resources, can apply limited force and limited mobility over great distances.  We need to choose which fights we want to fight and which give us the best probability for success.  At this point I would also argue that this invasion force is the greatest evil and that if we have to band with Tain and his like to defeat it, so be it.  I think the face of the world as we know it has changed and we have to adapt to it.  We have the opportunity to tie down some of this invasion force at Oceanus, giving the rest of the island/continent (I'm still not sure/can't remember its size etc) the chance to regroup, weather any forthcoming attack and counterattack.  I just think that's something we can't ignore.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Kennon, what is the terrain like around the city? Is there some sort of significan forest or some such from which such a resistance could be run or are we going to have to wait and find someone to talk to about this? That kind of becomes a key issue in our decision making.



The city of Oceanus (notice the spelling) is built upon a cliffs edge in the southeastern corner of Prydein. The cliffs stretch for about 50 miles to either side fo the docks, before the elevation generally lowers. 

Directly north of the city, approximately 1 days ride at an average pace is the village of Hyrwl, the birthplace of the Woodshadow, standing at the southernmost tip of the Alder's Forest. The Alder's forest is lightly populated, but may be too far away for your purposes.

2-3 days West-Northwest of the city is the area known as the Southern Hills. Beneath the hills lies an Ancient Dwarven Clanhold. Khaz Modan is one of the oldest holdings of the dwarves, and it may be that you will find some aid there. On the hills (rather than under them) You'll find a rough mixture of lands settled by humans and elves and untamed bogs ruled by Trolls and Black Orcs. 

Crisoth, another major port, is about 9 days northwest of the city. It's on the northeastern coast of the island, and may be able to send some aid. It's the closest city with a noticeable military presence. 

Avalach is directly west of Oceanus, and because of a major road connecting Avalach and Oceanus, you can make the trip in around 2 weeks. There are villages and roadside inns along the way, but nothing capable of supporting a large number of refugees until you get to the western edge of the Goblin Mountains, to Avalach.

There are, of course, small villages in the surrounding areas, but little able to hide you beyond the options above.

Those are probably the closest possible sanctuaries over land. The other option is to try to harry the enemy (if that's what you choose to do) across the sea. Unfortunately, the only place where you could hope to hide effectively from the reptilian hordes is Mordred's Isle (Now also known as the Isle of Mourning) a few hours by ship south of Oceanus. It's canyons and rivers are at best partially explored, in no small part because mapping expeditions rarely return to tell their tales.

All of the times above assume you've got a large amount of people on foot with you. If it's refugees, it assumes that you're pushing them pretty hard, and if it's an army, you're marching at a good clip. If, however, you're in a small group with fast mounts, and you have spare horses to switch to when your primary mounts start to get tired, you could divide the above times by 3. That, of course, assumes that you're running your horse the entire distance, stopping to switch animals when the first is at the point of collapse.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> So, I think I've outlined the options as I see them pretty well. More feedback would be good so we can come up with an idea of which way we want to go on this, as I'm sure Kennon would like to have a clue of where we're going as the implications for either option are not insignificant.



Yes--please let me know before we start playing.  If there's going to be some major, prolonged urban warfare, then I definitely need to have some time to prepare.  

If you're leaving the city, I need some time to prepare that, too.  If so, where are you going?  These are good questions for you to answer not just for the sake of your characters, but for me, as well.


----------



## Edriss the Black (Mar 3, 2004)

Those two posts were not from Laurel, but me Edriss the Black, sorry for any confusion, and she is to not be blamed.  The writers of those posts have been sacked.

that is all


----------



## Henry (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi, all! This is Henry, one of the mods.

We certainly don't mind you using the thread for discussion of your game, but two things I need to note:

1) We have a forum for OOC discussion of people's games, called Talking the Talk. I'll go ahead and slide this over there.

2) Posts about "you suck" and such are against our board rules. I already deleted the offending posts.

Have a great game, all!

Henry


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hi, all! This is Henry, one of the mods.
> 
> We certainly don't mind you using the thread for discussion of your game, but two things I need to note:
> 
> ...



Henry--Thanks for moving the thread.  The "you suck" posts were all in fun, however.  One of the players.  Sorry for the confusion--all in good fun!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey gang!  

It's time to plan for the weekend once more!  Huzzah!  

Tim, Kat, and Greg are apparently having some computer-related difficulties with the message boards at ENworld.  They don't do us much good as a mass planning tool if only a little more than half the group is using them, so I think we need to come up with a different plan.  Those of you who like the messageboard thing--I'll still check the thread, and let me know if you want to start others, on more specific subjects.  

For scheduling purposes, Kat and Greg are going to be busy all weekend, except for Sunday.  We can try to play Sunday if that's the only time that works, but generally, that cuts our time a little bit short, and makes the start of the next week an unusual pain in the @$$.  The other options are to 1) Play without Kat and Greg on a different day/night, or 2) not play at all this weekend.  

If we play without Kat and Greg, I don't want to have Arfin and L'Aurel standing silently and slack-jawed while the rest of you, act.  I want a plausible reason for their absence, and then I'll get together with the two of them during the week to play catch-up.

Lastly, I have found an archived picture of Mik's mom, apparently from her high school yearbook.  It is attached below.  Isn't she BEAUTIFUL!?!

Let me know what works for you!

--Kennon


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But, there does come a certain point when we will have to turn and run... and that is, I think, the most pressing issue:
> At what point is it just (and merciful) to run??



This is also a good point to address, come to consensus on, and tell me before I start to plan too heavily.  

Are you going to leave as soon as they take the palace?  As soon as the Armies of the Night (TM) reach a certain point in the city?  If so, what is that point?  As soon as you've gotten 100 people out?  1000?  10000?  All the women and children?  

Think about it, talk about it.  Then, let me know.  And do it ASAP, please!


----------



## Xath (Mar 3, 2004)

*What are we doing?*

Is there any way we can get a map of the city?  It will be easier to plan if we know what we have to work with.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Is there any way we can get a map of the city? It will be easier to plan if we know what we have to work with.



I'll scan it in and post it here when I get home tonight.  Don't expect it until around 10, though.  

Are there any questions I can answer that will help you plan, before I get the beastie scanned in?

Also, any votes on the weekend plans?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 3, 2004)

For the weekend-- I think it would be best if we played on Sunday... however, at this point, doesn't look like that'll work...

Kennon and I did have plans for Sunday with friends from MD... but-- if that's the only day that will work for the group (save Kat and Greg) so be it, we'll have to rearrange some plans...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 3, 2004)

Also, we should try to work out any problems that people have with the message boards-- I like this system A LOT.


----------



## Xath (Mar 4, 2004)

*This weekend?*

Sunday would be convenient for me, but if that doesn't work for you guys...aww I have no life.  Just let me know when we're playing.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm good for pretty much anytime this weekend, so Sunday's not a problem.  I'm terribly flexible in these matters.

That said, I agree with Ju--Liz  on this format, I think it's pretty cool, pretty convenient and conducive to discussion, if we can get everyone on board.  

I've also done what I can for this point in the campaign, just anxiously awaiting feedback (there are decisions/discussion that can occur without having a map, as terribly useful as that will be for more nitty gritty planning).  I guess maybe I was too wordy so that people don't have the inclination to read that crap, but I think it has outlined our overarching options pretty well.  It's really more at the operational level, where decisions can be made, while the map is required for more tactical level decisions.  Liz also brought up some good strategic level considerations, which I also threw some ideas out about.  So, there's plenty that can be decided before we get the map.

  Jeremiah
  aka military nerd extraordinaire


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree that you have most of the options out there at this point.  All the questions that NEED to be asked have been asked.  What is often the problem at this poitn is that nobody wants to come up with any answers.  But it still has to be done.  I don't care WHO takes charge, but at this point, you either need to vote as a group on all of the above questions, or somebody has to start dictating.  

To be quite frank, if you guys don't have answers to those questions (and remember that in-game, you had very little time to consider all this--asking for more time will get you little sympathy here) by the time we start playing again, the Universe HIGHLY doubts that a majority of the group will get out of the city alive.  You CANNOT afford to "coast" here.  Either make a plan as a group, have a single character take charge (or both), or you are quite probably dead.  

Anyway--your characters are in a tight spot.  Can you make it!?!

I'll attach that map shortly.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

*The map!*

I have attached a map of the main part of the city, below.  

The big arrow is pointing North.  That should help you get your bearings.  You're standign near the navy base, right by the cliff's edge, near the docks.  

There's no defensive wall around the city....it stretches for a significant distance in all directions beyond the map, but it is a very well-organized city, with wide streets at regular intervals as shown in the picture.  

If you have any questions, let me know!

--Kennon


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 4, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I agree that you have most of the options out there at this point.  All the questions that NEED to be asked have been asked.  What is often the problem at this poitn is that nobody wants to come up with any answers.  But it still has to be done.  I don't care WHO takes charge, but at this point, you either need to vote as a group on all of the above questions, or somebody has to start dictating.
> 
> To be quite frank, if you guys don't have answers to those questions (and remember that in-game, you had very little time to consider all this--asking for more time will get you little sympathy here) by the time we start playing again, the Universe HIGHLY doubts that a majority of the group will get out of the city alive.  You CANNOT afford to "coast" here.  Either make a plan as a group, have a single character take charge (or both), or you are quite probably dead.
> 
> ...




  I have answers, but I have a hard time envisioning my character as communicating this effectively on a continuous basis.  Thus, my view of him as an advisor type with other characters performing the actual communicating.  In any event, because this seems to be my show and no one else has done anything really and time is short, I present my plan:

  We are on the docks, approximately where the arrow is pointing towards, on one of those docks there.  From here we move into the city somewhat, establish a position on the edge, preferably having accumulated some guardsmen, soldiers, etc, as well as having started  other people to spread the word to evacuate the city.  This is a task we cannot take upon ourselves, because our combat power is too important to be wasted on that task.  Thus, we delegate.  I'm sure there will be plenty of people running around that we can conscript (heck Freckles might be useful in this regard, despite his stature).  This position might start off by the Amistacian Temple, I can't be specific not being precisely sure where we are.  From there we retreat back as necessary, using all available cover and relying on ranged weapons as much as possible.  After the Amistacian Temple, our next objective will be the City Watch, where I imagine more troops will be mustering or milling about smartly.  There we can form some other teams to a)spread the word and help out with the evacuation and b)fight similar guerrilla style delaying actions.  From there we retreat to the Duke's palace and take up positions there.  The forest is also a possibility depending on how thick it is, but for now I'm saying the palace, which provides certain defenses.  From there, we go to the barracks, assemble further teams depending on the situation there (this will require us to take charge and be cool and in control no matter the situation in order to get them to work with us and to our mutual advantage).  At this point, I'm not sure what exactly is beyond the city out West, but that will be the direction of evacuation, because that is the fastest way away from the invaders.  I imagine most will flee northwest to Crisoth or west to Lial.  Because of the large numbers, it might be best that some refugees head for each city, but this will be beyond our control for the most part, so we should not worry too much about it.  As for us, I think we should from there head west-northwest to the Southern Hills, where we can hopefully acquire some aid, establish some sort of headquarters and prepare a resistance.  Whether we stay for the duration or not remains to be seen, but I think we have a duty to help the local people who are willing to fight organize and begin to operate against the invaders.  I would also counsel an envoy to try and obtain aid from the Orcs, at least, in the bogs.  All people of this continent/island have an interest in seeing the defeat of these invaders and Orcish combat power is not something we should look down upon.  This is a little farther down the road, however.  These are all relatively risky plans, but I think they are the best we have that allow us to do the most good and the most damage against this invading horde.

  This makes it seem like mostly my project, but again I invite criticism, alternatives and thoughts on everything I've said, here and earlier.  But if no one else steps up, I have no problem taking over, for this segment at the very least.  Again, thoughts, criticism, alternatives ARE WELCOME!  I feel kind of bad having usurped this, but Kennon's comments have put everything into black and white.  So I'm rarin' to go.  Who's with me?


----------



## Xath (Mar 4, 2004)

*The Beginings of a Plan...?*

Alright, so my biggest fear has been somewhat appeased, that there would only be one or two main gates and we'd have a crowd of people ready for slaughter.  There seem to be enough roads that the people, properly cowed and organized, will be able to at least get out of the city.  

That being said, the wide lanes that will help people escape will also hinder us in one of the more convenient tactics of inner city defense, Barricades.  There are simply too many roads for us to barricade properly to slow the oncoming tides of undead and dragonish spawn.  

It looks as though if we're going to make a stand, the best place to do it would be at Centurion's Forest.  It is walled with six points of entry.  If we could collapse all but the rear back entrance, we could hold it for quite a while (depending on the walls i guess)

Anyway, I think our direction, if and once we get out of the city, should be north west.  Traveling through the hills may be dangerous, but it seems that Khaz Modan is our best chance.  Since it's such an old stronghold, it should have a good defense system, as there are local threats.  It should also be able to hold a fair number of people. 

Anyway, I have a midterm tomorrow which I should probably study for...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> We are on the docks, approximately where the arrow is pointing towards, on one of those docks there.



Actually, you're already off the docks.  I'll attach an image with a big red dot representing where you guys were at the end of the last session, according to my notes.  (see below)



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> From here we move into the city somewhat, establish a position on the edge, preferably having accumulated some guardsmen, soldiers, etc, as well as having started other people to spread the word to evacuate the city.



There's no more than a dozen watchmen that you can see in the area (in this case, the area is within visible range), and very few soldiers (no more than 20 not directly engaged in combat.  Those soldiers that are on or near the docks have either already been disemboweled (like the watchman that was killed by the Vilewight last time) or are locked in pitched battle north of you, in and around the navy base.

There either hasn't been enough time for the army personnel to muster and head down to the docks, or something has already gotten into the city that far, and is keeping them away...   

Also, you have about 30 crewmen from the HMS _Maelwys_, under command of Captain Darin Seaborne (formerly Darin McShippy--McShippy is just TOO dumb of a name for a recurring NPC).  They're not trained as warriors, but they exist, and by now they are off the ship and running toward the cliff face (which is far less likely to collapse).



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> This is a task we cannot take upon ourselves, because our combat power is too important to be wasted on that task. Thus, we delegate. I'm sure there will be plenty of people running around that we can conscript (heck Freckles might be useful in this regard, despite his stature).



Yes, Freckles might be useful.  Heheh.  He needs a last name!  Or maybe Freckles IS his last name!  I wonder what his first name would be?  HMMMMM...  



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> From there we retreat to the Duke's palace and take up positions there. The forest is also a possibility depending on how thick it is, but for now I'm saying the palace, which provides certain defenses. From there, we go to the barracks, assemble further teams depending on the situation there (this will require us to take charge and be cool and in control no matter the situation in order to get them to work with us and to our mutual advantage)



Don't count on the use of the Duke's palace (you'll see why when we play again).  Also, the forest is a well-kept public park.  The Forest is not jungle-thick, and there just isn't enough of it for you to hide in for long.  However, it's better than standing in the middle of the street!  It's surrounded by a 12 foot high decorative brick wall, with gates at regular intervals.

As a general rule, you may want to go gather some help at any of the above places BEFORE you start your stand, rather than trying to gather them along the way (may is the operative word here--it is YOUR plan).  There are sufficient numbers of enemies present that it is unlikely that even your relatively strong characters will last long against the onslaught.  Anybody with a decent wisdom in the group will see that you'll probably need more people before you stand...  



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> but this will be beyond our control for the most part, so we should not worry too much about it.



It's only out of your control if you choose for it to be.  You can spend all of your resources organizing an evacuation, rather than fighting---then you can do whatever you want with the gathered refugees (rather than just letting them scatter) as long as they don't know that you're wanted for murder and treason.  Remember that I'm not trying to railroad you into fighting (or not fighting) here.  But your choices will have an effect on what happens in the future...



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I would also counsel an envoy to try and obtain aid from the Orcs, at least, in the bogs. All people of this continent/island have an interest in seeing the defeat of these invaders and Orcish combat power is not something we should look down upon.



While there are friendly tribes and villages of Orcs in the area, the Black Orcs that have taken up residence in the bogs of the Southern Hills and the craggy peaks of the Goblin Mountains are clanless, honorless rogues, thieves, murderers, and worse.  These are the orcs whose clans have banished them, orcs whose spirits are tainted with something that make them unfit for even the rough-and-tumble life spent with other orcs.  When they are banished from the clan, Orcish shamans (and sometimes human priests, if the population of orcs lives close to humans) blackens the skin of the offending Orc to let the world know that THIS orc is not to be trusted...





			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> but Kennon's comments have put everything into black and white. So I'm rarin' to go. Who's with me?



I may have overstated a bit, above.  But fighting a force of thousands without a plan (as has been your particular idiom thus far) is VERY likely to kill you all.  If you're going to run, having a plan is a lot less important.  You just RUN.  

I never go out of my way to kill characters, but I wanted you all to understand that THIS was going to take some thought, unless you don't want to be in charge.  If so, run to a living authority figure elsewhere in the city, and offer your services.  They'll probably take you.  

Above all, don't metagame and assume that you can win this fight (or that I have deliberately set it up so you can't)--I won't fudge the dice for or against you, but sometimes, the challenges are just too big to take on alone, or too big to take on right now.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

*Out-of-game administration stuff*

Any consensus yet on when we're playing?  I prefer friday night or saturday, but I am technically free sunday.  But, I need to know when we're going to play soon so I can tell my MD friends what the deal is.  

Also, I think Liz and I are going to try to go see Starsky and Hutch or Hidalgo this weekend...probably friday night.  If the rest of the gang wants to come, you're welcome to tag along.  Then, afterwards (depending on how late it is) we could maybe do something that ISN'T D&D for a while!  :O

Also, the rules I plan to use for any mass combat that the PCs participate in/lead are contained in CRY HAVOC, a book published through Sword and Sorcery Studios by Malhavoc Press.  Monte Cook and Skip Williams wrote the book.  It's available at the RPG shop here at ENWorld, and at amazon.  I recommend it for those of you interested in the subject.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

As it turns out, Kat's Mom has apparently laid claim to her for the whole weekend--which means that we'll be down a player (Kat and I are already trying to figure out what L'Aurel will be doing) no matter when we play.  Based on that, when do you guys want to get together and vanquish some unholy draconids?  

There's also the possibility of getting together at another time this weekend (or quitting a little bit early) to do something OTHER than play.  Watch a movie perhaps?  Play a game (not an RPG?)  Murder a hobo?

Liz and I are thinking about going to see Hidalgo (what she wants to see) or Starsky and Hutch (what I want to see) or both (everybody'd be happy!) this weekend.  Anyone care to join us?  

One of the things I truly appreciate about this group is that we're not just a gaming group--we're friends.  If this weekend won't work, let's get together and do something outside of RPing soon!  

--Kennon


----------



## Xath (Mar 4, 2004)

*Unearthed Arcana*

Anyone know if Unearthed Arcana is good or not?  I read the review at wizards.com and all that i know is that Unearthed Arcana gives the option to change the hitpoint system of D&D to the Vitality/Wounds system more commonly associated with Starwars D20. Along with some other pretty sweet looking stuff such as the monk fighting style variant, and the prestige paladin. However most people say that all of the variants are available online if you look around long enough.  

I don't know if it's good or not, it's gotten mixed reviews.  Let me know if you know anything.

- Gertie


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2004)

*Unearthed Arcana*

I have it.  It's good.  Not all of the variants work well together (in fact, most do not) but all of them can be added to a D20 game depending on the "flavor" you want to produce.  

It's on my shelf at home--this weekend look at it, and then you can decide if you want to buy it.  It's definitely a DM's book for the most part, not so much for players (although there are some things that are useful).

Does that help, Gertie?

Any particular reason sunday works better for you?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 4, 2004)

I think that Sunday is probably the only day that I would want to play based on the number of people that will be present..
However, I am not keen on playing without people at such a crucial point in the game... I do not think that it makes sense for us to split up at this time and, as such, trying to fit it into the story that Kat just happened to slip away and do something else is not something that I think Justice would support... 

So, I would say that we should probably just not play this weekend...  those of us that are free should get together, go see a movie, and hang out...

However, if that is not something that people are willing to do-- well then, we'll just have to split up...

There's my thoughts...
Cheers.


----------



## Xath (Mar 4, 2004)

*Bored*

So, I have a bit of time to kill until 3:30, so I've been exploring Amazon.com.  Did you know there is an official D&D Roleplaying Soundtrack?  Not from the movie, but a soundtrack just for playing D&D...crazy.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 5, 2004)

*At Last!*

Testing 1.... 2... 3... testing.... If this was an actual emergency... 
Wahoooo!  Finally Kat/Laurel the real me is on  Yeah


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> So, I have a bit of time to kill until 3:30, so I've been exploring Amazon.com. Did you know there is an official D&D Roleplaying Soundtrack? Not from the movie, but a soundtrack just for playing D&D...crazy.



Yes--I was aware of the existence of that musical monstrosity.   You like synthasizer?  'cuz if you do, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!  Feel like there's not enough black lipstick in this world? 'cuz if you do, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!  Ever bite somebody because you got "too into the LARP?" 'cuz if you have, this is the SOUNDTRACK FOR YOU!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Testing 1.... 2... 3... testing.... If this was an actual emergency...
> Wahoooo! Finally Kat/Laurel the real me is on  Yeah



Welcome to the boards!  

Also, in case you're wondering, Kat-Rodney's tag on the boards is Moridin.  Look around for him and say "hi!"


----------



## Archon (Mar 5, 2004)

*better late then never?*

hey look, "it's me a'Mario!"
or mik as the case may be. here are my two cents after reading ALL of the posts at once(i'm a binger). 
the guerilla war sounds like the best idea. i say we route the women and children west to the major cities as we the heroes and every available person with a sharp pointy stabber hold back the tides of darkness just long enough to get the bulk of the refugees out. while the refugees head west, we draw the horde's fire as we head towards Khaz Modan. all the while fighting as Jerimiah said: utilizing ambush and evasion tactics with ranged weaponry. once we get to Khaz Modan we can take out whatever pursuit forces the horde sent after us, mind you their dragons will be quite ineffective in an underground battle. once those forces are defeated, we send word to the refugees about our state, maybe trying to escort them to Khaz Modan. meanwhile we send word to all of those that will listen of the current plight and our plan to battle it. while all of this is going on we train and operate agaisnt the Horde in Oceanus.
my two cents.
mik aka "Sexy"


----------



## Archon (Mar 5, 2004)

*and another thing!*

oh, and sunday will work, but i'm free after the parade on saturday.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay--here's the deal!  I think we should play saturday (since Kat and Greg are both out all weekend) around 4:30/5:30.  Does that give people enough time to get here?   

Or, does everybody prefer sunday (becaus if you all do, we can certainly play then)?  

Friday, those of us who are free should go see the movie, and then maybe play something that's not an RPG--maybe Munchkin?  Star Munchkin? Double Dash?  Super Monkey Ball?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> oh, and sunday will work, but i'm free after the parade on saturday.



You in for the flicks tomorrow night?  Any preference on a film?  Both?

Jeremiah--what about you?  Tim?  I know that Gertie, Kat, and Greg are busy...that leaves you guys.


----------



## Archon (Mar 5, 2004)

*i'm a gunna win!*

errr!! i hate playing without people but if we have to then i vote for later saturday, although i'm not sure exactley when i'll be done. as for friday, count me in and count on me doing most the paying. i got my bonus and i want to celebrate by spending a small portion on my friends.
mik aka "Mik"


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> errr!! i hate playing without people but if we have to then i vote for later saturday, although i'm not sure exactley when i'll be done. as for friday, count me in and count on me doing most the paying. i got my bonus and i want to celebrate by spending a small portion on my friends.
> mik aka "Mik"



Well, we can just not play...

But, if playing without people is going to stop us it may be the middle of april before we play in this campaign again...lots of people going to be gone in the next little while.  Ugh.  

I was under the impression that we wanted to play if at all possible. If we'd rather wait, there is always stuff to do.   

Greg--if they're doing girl stuff saturday night, will that work?  Otherwise, I'll have Arfin and L'Aurel say that they need to retrieve the Duke's body (before they can raise him as one of their unholy minions) and then we'll play out that stuff next week when you are less busy.

Keep me posted!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

*Now I'M BORED!  Thanks Gertie!  It's spreading!*

I have attached another file for your viewing pleasure.  This time, it's a word file.  Military Ranks in the Falcon Kingdom.  Have a look--the Army ranks also give you an idea of what various units are called, and how big they are.  

On another note, today (March 4th) was DM's Day!  Everybody, give me a present!  

(really--it was DM's day...I didn't make it up...look elsewhere on the boards!)


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 5, 2004)

*More Planning!*

Okay having taken comments etc into account, I just have a few comments:

1) The plan is not for us to use the main thoroughfares (though Gertie's right, those do make it difficult to set up effective roadblocks etc).  Rather we travel through the more urban areas, in which there are streets if I recall not only the map but a previous discussion about Oceanus.  Those will be ideal for hit and runs, which is about all we want to do until we either gather sufficient force or come into possession of one hell of a position (unlikely until we hit Khaz Modan, if we go that way).

2) Warning about the Duke's Palace, aside, most of those objectives are mainly useful as waypoints, as well as places where we may be able to get help.  Naturally, if there's something in the city making things difficult, this plan could get blown to hell in no time.  In any event, they do serve as useful points in case someone gets separated, as well as simply having a movement plan through the city.  If stuff goes to hell, we might consider setting secondary points as well, but I don't know if we have all that much time.  They do give us a pretty regular path out of the city, however.  I'm hesitant about the Centurion's Forest as it would be difficult to hold without many more forces, but it may be a better waypoint than the Palace.

3)  If there's a stand it will only be at the very end.  Everything else is going to a movement action.  Waypoints may be a place where we spend more than one round (so long as 3, even), to regroup, check out the situation, offer guidance to nearby soldiers, acquire help.  As in all things guerrilla this entire plan hinges on speed and stealth and not lingering anywhere for very long.  We're not trying to defeat the army, simply harry it.

4)  A lot of this depends on how the Horde attacks.  If they just swarm into the city every which way, we'll be retreating hard and fast.  If they concentrate on pockets of resistance before moving on, we may have more opportunities to go after them before retreating.  If they muster along the docks before heading in, we'll have similar opportunities.  Under those circumstances, the goal would be to harry them, hopefully get them to send a small force, that we can take down with appropriate tactics.  The danger, of course, is that we get tied down somewhere and the enemy advance beyond us, essentially cutting us off from escape, or else forcing us to fight through/stealth our way out.

Finally, we're in a tough spot, so our conditions for victory will have to be living to fight another day.  If we can take a few bad guys down, too, that'll be great.

  Jeremiah
  aka Windbag


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 5, 2004)

*Out of Game: My thoughts on Saturday.*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Greg--if they're doing girl stuff saturday night, will that work?  Otherwise, I'll have Arfin and L'Aurel say that they need to retrieve the Duke's body (before they can raise him as one of their unholy minions) and then we'll play out that stuff next week when you are less busy.
> 
> Keep me posted!




If that is the case, I'm fine with playing... if we are short two people, I don't want to play without them... 

I know Kennon really wants to play... but, even he said last weekend, if we're missing two or more that we should not play..

So, yep... 

See Jeremiah and Mik tonight!!

--LizzyB


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 5, 2004)

Why don't we say this: come over saturday afternoon around 4:30, bring your DnD stuff, and Star Wars stuff if you have it. That way, all our options are open.  We can do one of those things, or something else entirely...whatever people want to do.  

Liz is right--I REALLY want to play this weekend. But, as I have said, I'll let the majority rule, here.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 6, 2004)

*Laurel's suicide mission*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Why don't we say this: come over saturday afternoon around 4:30, bring your DnD stuff, and Star Wars stuff if you have it. That way, all our options are open. We can do one of those things, or something else entirely...whatever people want to do.
> 
> Liz is right--I REALLY want to play this weekend. But, as I have said, I'll let the majority rule, here.



Okay I think Greg is going to make it tonight for gaming,a nd Kennon knows basically what I want to do- I wrote this quickly so you guys can adjust this part to what is happening in game, or Kennon change it so it fits better  
_________________________________________________________
After hearing the proclamation of the Archonus Bluestar, and the beginings of a plan..... Laurel looks to here two eagles and tries to ask them if they would stay/leave/or go with her firends... she will not sacrifice another without a choice (Kennon and I can decide later what they choose).  L'Aurel then looks quickly around the circle and states clearly, "I must still get the Duke's body, as I have failed him yet again.  Greyclaw was taken, and I will not see his body and mind defiled by this filth.  His death was not as it should have been.... Your plan is starting to sound good, and I shall try to meet up with you at __________ for the last stand (Kennon and I will also decide how much of the plan I hear).  The survival of all these people is more dire then the Duke's, so I shall warn those that I can, once I have his body. I shall have to use stealth to retrieve his body.  If we are split up till the battle ends good or bad should I suceed I shall send word to you- it will have the claw of the duke's symbol holding a laurel leaf.  Thus you will know the message came from me, and I have the duke."  
Looking to Archonus, "I can track all of you as a group easier no matter the outcome here today, and the citadel refuge is still my goal.  You can do much better by staying with them, as this is most likely a suicide mission, but I must go alone.... Please... protect them as you can."  
Smiling to each in turn, and trying to bolster thier confidence, "We have been through alot and can get through this as well, remember you each have strengths and waeknessess use all of these as weapons."  She then simply nods, and feeling uncomfortable with this odd feeling of sorrow at the parting she pulls her hood up "Till we meet again, friends." Then truns into the streets.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome!  Let's PLAY!  

Kat--when is a good time this week for you and I to get together and get you caught up to the point where everyone else gets today.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 6, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Awesome! Let's PLAY!
> 
> Kat--when is a good time this week for you and I to get together and get you caught up to the point where everyone else gets today.



Anytime after 6pm   If it is bad (rainy) day it works better otherwise I like to be outside and bbq-ing   but really anytime works...And I almost had proof that Mik is actually in the military honor guard.... but Greg had bad timing, so alas no proof :-( 
NEXT TIME though... oh yeah....

Have fun tonight, and hope ya'll had fun last night!


----------



## Xath (Mar 7, 2004)

*This Week*

So...my best days are Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday this week. But I can make it whenever...just let me know.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 7, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> So...my best days are Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday this week. But I can make it whenever...just let me know.



I guess that becomes the next question... did Xath and I run off with Farathiers horse, or am I alone... no actually I went to the temple got the dukes body went to the palace chopped off his head and claimed the throne!!!! THE END for Laurel....


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 7, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I guess that becomes the next question... did Xath and I run off with Farathiers horse, or am I alone... no actually I went to the temple got the dukes body went to the palace chopped off his head and claimed the throne!!!! THE END for Laurel....



 I believe that L'aurel was already on a horse.  When you started riding toward the Apectan Cathedral (or wherever you and Archon were going before combat started) you had been on a horse.  

I'm guessing that as you took off, Xath started after you, hopped on Fraerathir's new horse, (since she's done similar things before) and took off after her.  On horseback, you'll travel faster.  Xath would have started after you (catching up, probably) sicne she realized that it's a bad idea to let you go off completely alone.  

When we get together to play, you'll just be starting off.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 8, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I believe that L'aurel was already on a horse. When you started riding toward the Apectan Cathedral (or wherever you and Archon were going before combat started) you had been on a horse.
> 
> I'm guessing that as you took off, Xath started after you, hopped on Fraerathir's new horse, (since she's done similar things before) and took off after her. On horseback, you'll travel faster. Xath would have started after you (catching up, probably) sicne she realized that it's a bad idea to let you go off completely alone.
> 
> When we get together to play, you'll just be starting off.



      I will e-mail you guys (Kennon & Gerti)  tomorrow, as I can not get to this board during the day. We can set up a day/time this week, and I can bother Kennon with more questions.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds good.  I've got class til 8 on monday, tuesday and wednesday.  I'm free all day everyday but Monday, though.  I don't know if that makes sense, or not...but I'm tired.  Heh.  

I'm looking forward to getting to play, though...there is much to reveal!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH!


----------



## Archon (Mar 8, 2004)

*i'm da winna!!*

i really don't have anything useful to say, but i was here, read the messages and have digested them. 
mmmm.....so full.
anyway, i think we're on the right track. all we have to do is continue organizing the exodus to Hyrewl, and then resurect the duke and we should be in the clear with a strong, if displaced, ally.
party.
mik - aka "and the pudding"

"WE LOVE DA MOOOOOON!!"


----------



## Archon (Mar 8, 2004)

...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 8, 2004)

*Current Situation*

Alright, so, "Team Clear the City" is at the Apectan Temple looking for our homies with the Duke's body...

3 questions...

(1) What do we do when we're done at the Temple?

(2) Are we going to wish the Duke back to life?
   --I know that Arfin had talked about using the wishes to make his weapons more powerful... but, if the wishes truly are "community property," I think that they should be used to bring the Duke back.  It would work to our advantage in a number of ways... especially once we get to the city with the refugees..

(3) DM-- How much time do we have left before the bad guys start chopping off the heads of innocent babies ACTIVELY as opposed to just chopping of the heads of innocent babies that get in their way?


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Alright, so, "Team Clear the City" is at the Apectan Temple looking for our homies with the Duke's body...
> 
> 3 questions...
> 
> ...




1) Once we're done at the temple, I think we should head to the Barracks and see what we can do about rallying forces there, preparing some sort of delaying attack or simply sending them off to rendezvous with everyone else at Hyrwl.  If the Duke's back at that point, we have serious negotiating power there, too.

2)So, I think we should bring the Duke back, he will be far more useful to us alive than dead and may be the only chance to effectively organize a resistance AND get the refugees off to safety, as well as alerting the rest of the continent that bad things are there and may be coming after them next.

Those're my thoughts at any rate.


----------



## Xath (Mar 8, 2004)

*Wishing Him Back to Life*

Maybe I misread the incedent with Archonis Bluestar, but didn't he make Arfin promise not to use his wishes?  Or was it just not to use them at that point?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> (3) DM-- How much time do we have left before the bad guys start chopping off the heads of innocent babies ACTIVELY as opposed to just chopping of the heads of innocent babies that get in their way?



Well, Syvattagor (the Draconic Giant who CLAIMED to be the Herald of the Bluestar) said that you'd have one half-hour to flee before he released his army in full.  It took you about 5 minutes at the Amastacian Monastery, another 6 to get to the City Watch (including fighting the Gatorman/Dracosauruses), 5 minutes at the City Watch, and then 4 minutes (or so) to get to the Cathedral from the Watch.  In total, you've used approx. 20 of the 30 allotted minutes.  

If he holds to his word, you've got about 10 minutes before they start ACTIVELY chopping the heads off of babies.  In their defense, you don't KNOW that all the babies are innocent...there may be some very guilty infants out there that are about to be slaughtered!  

Lots of people have started out of the city by now, taking only what they can carry, but a half-hour isn't much.  If the object is to drive the populace from the city (and their wait to march seems to suggest that) they MAY wait a little longer before they start to march.  Does that help?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Maybe I misread the incedent with Archonis Bluestar, but didn't he make Arfin promise not to use his wishes?  Or was it just not to use them at that point?



 Arfin didn't have to promise anything.  But Archonus Bluestar, who apparently had some knowledge of the future, STRONGLY CAUTIONED Arfin against using his wishes at all, ever.  

However, that still leaves the question of whether or not you could/would/should believe the dark doppelganger of Archon.  

HAHA! I LOVE MORAL DILEMMAS!


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 8, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Arfin didn't have to promise anything.  But Archonus Bluestar, who apparently had some knowledge of the future, STRONGLY CAUTIONED Arfin against using his wishes at all, ever.
> 
> However, that still leaves the question of whether or not you could/would/should believe the dark doppelganger of Archon.
> 
> HAHA! I LOVE MORAL DILEMMAS!




It's somewhat less of a moral dilemma, though, if we use the wish to act as a spell of a level lower than 8th (I believe?), which, if I recall correctly, is enough to perform one of the resurrection spells with relatively less risk than say, wishing for an army of angels.

The real moral dilemma is more over whether it isethical to resurrect someone from the dead...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Very true.  

However, the description of most resurrection spells says that you can't resurrect somebody that doesn't want to come back.  So, even if the church frowns upon it, you know you're not going to rip him from the comfort of Heaven if you wish for his return.  If he's happy where he is, he'll just stay there, and you'll be down a wish.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 8, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Very true.
> 
> However, the description of most resurrection spells says that you can't resurrect somebody that doesn't want to come back.  So, even if the church frowns upon it, you know you're not going to rip him from the comfort of Heaven if you wish for his return.  If he's happy where he is, he'll just stay there, and you'll be down a wish.




  Under the circumstances, I'd argue that's not a bad risk to take, especially considering the nature of his demise.  And if we just lose a wish, well, that's one less opportunity for destroying the space-time continuum...again...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes--the consequences are certainly much less dire, unless Arfin REALLY screws something up in the wording.


----------



## Archon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Clark Kented*

"......dark doppleganger of Archon" teh. heeee is the real Archon! the archon that fights with the group now is the "extra" one.........oh well.
but yeah, Arfin's wishes are community property whether he wants it or not. so, yes, we are bringing back the duke. preferably somewhere safer so he doesn't just die again.
also before we start introducing ourselves as allies may i suggest comming up with secret identities. our names are names of outlaws, and mine a herald of the Bluestar, and i see it being a good idea to come up with new names. 
i think, and somebody please correct me if i'm wrong, only the Duke, if anyone, knows our true names. and once we ressurect him i think he'd be nice enough to keep our little secret.
i don't care how we come up with the names but i suggest we all start thinking about it.
who's with me on this?
mik - aka "Fun Lova"


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, we did use made up names to get out of the thanesport (or some of us did)  Why not use those... almost start them as a backstory of thier own.  THus we are bluestar/haters of the king and our allies just happen to always be in these bad spots as helping the king.  Using other names will be hard for Kareth though, so if he can remember a made up name or just not tell anyone his we should be fine 

As for bringing back the duke... yes... he was slain before his time, and may have info for us.  There is a strong possibility he will see the unfinished buisness in this world, but we could just be burning one wish.  He would be a cool ally and useful.  As for the wish part of bringing back the duke... that is a chance we may have to take.  Otherwise someone will have to carry him and that slows us down. Plus each day and if the body is not whole it takes a higher level caster to bring him back.  

Would Archonus take the pain for the Duke?  He will be without his chosen weapon, and with his status a target.  I have not seen him fight with anything else, and I hate to say it, but he may only be proficient with Greyclaw which is missing.


----------



## Archon (Mar 9, 2004)

As a point of fact, the Duke is not the only official in Oceanus that knows who you are.  

Watch Commander Gordon is also aware of your true identities, and told the characters that stopped there as much.  You can imagine that there are probably others in the watch that will know, as well.  

Bear that in mind as you craft alter egos.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> As a point of fact, the Duke is not the only official in Oceanus that knows who you are.
> 
> Watch Commander Gordon is also aware of your true identities, and told the characters that stopped there as much. You can imagine that there are probably others in the watch that will know, as well.
> 
> Bear that in mind as you craft alter egos.



The above is actually my post.  I forgot to see who was logged in on my PC before I started posting.  

Sorry Mik.


----------



## Archon (Mar 9, 2004)

*Archon the Bodyguard*

for a second there i thought "dark" Archon was posting. that'd be weird. 
anyway, answering L'Aurel's question, yes Archon will take his pain. that should help prove i'm not that bad of a herald(of the bluestar) once you get to know me. 
as for our alter ego's, i say we avoid giving any names for now and wait till the duke is back. once he's back on his feet(in a living way not zombirific), we can consult with him and the watch commander. then the duke can introduce us to his people as our alter ego's during our victory celebration.
*wink, wink*
i looked into raising the duke. "wish" can duplicate a resurrection without endangering the fabric of reality. also, resurrection can be cast 10 days per caster level from the time of death. although the duke will suffer level loss(one).
mik - aka "The Real McCoy"


----------



## Archon (Mar 10, 2004)

*building an ensemble*

here's a question for the whole gang!!
"how does your character feel about the six other Player Characters?"
more or less, how does your character interact with the others "off-camera"? 
don't post your answers though, send them to The Universe then he'll post them all at once.
mik- aka "stinky McNichols.......wait a sec-"


----------



## Xath (Mar 10, 2004)

*Names*

As I was writing down Xath's thoughts on each character...

Does everyone have last named?  I know Arfin Kegsplitter, Archonis Earendor(probably butchered that spelling), and Justice Fairweather, but what about the rest of our motly bunch.  Most likely you've all said at some point, and I just have a crappy memory.

In case you were wondering, Xath does not have a last name unless you count "of clan Thunderheart" but that is for character history reasons, not because I'm too lazy to think of one.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 10, 2004)

*poor no-name kid*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> As I was writing down Xath's thoughts on each character...
> 
> Does everyone have last named? I know Arfin Kegsplitter, Archonis Earendor(probably butchered that spelling), and Justice Fairweather, but what about the rest of our motly bunch. Most likely you've all said at some point, and I just have a crappy memory.
> 
> In case you were wondering, Xath does not have a last name unless you count "of clan Thunderheart" but that is for character history reasons, not because I'm too lazy to think of one.



My name is L'aurel of the Druid's Forest.... If she had one her father never used it, and to her knowledge no one ever said her fathers. And hey, 'of the druid's forest' is better then L'aurel a'Tree.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 11, 2004)

*10 Foot Poles and Other things to not touch stuff with*

Hey gang.  Quick correction on the e-mail for the weekend if you happen to check this and not that.

We're getting together tomorrow night to hang out and not-RP, around 6:30/7.  Also, we'll have the opportunity to meet Jeremiah's flame. Suggestions for activities will be accepted.

Saturday at 2pm (NOT Sunday) Let's get together and game.  Huzzah.  We'll be down Mik for sure (he's out in the field) and possibly Jeremiah, depending on what Nico thinks of us.  So be on your best behavior--no biting!

See you all then!

--Kennon


----------



## Laurel (Mar 12, 2004)

Whahooooooo! Xath and Laurel live... well sort of.... and we have the duke... again sort of.... and we have a plan... no that was you guys laurels plan was just to get the duke..... huh... oh well. 
oh... no biting, but that was my formal greeting to everyone (um.. joking by the way) 
Also- Yeah to random road trips even if they are short--- they are still fun


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Whahooooooo! Xath and Laurel live... well sort of.... and we have the duke... again sort of.... and we have a plan... no that was you guys laurels plan was just to get the duke..... huh... oh well.
> oh... no biting, but that was my formal greeting to everyone (um.. joking by the way)
> Also- Yeah to random road trips even if they are short--- they are still fun




*chuckles*  Yes, Laurel and Xath do *sort of* live... you crazy cats need to learn to roll before we play this afternoon!  

HOURS of entertainment... See y'all later!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 14, 2004)

Way to go, gang! You're survivors! We'll probably pick up in 2 weeks, a little ways before you get to Hyrwl, since you'll have ample opportunity to get there ahead of all but a few of the numerous refugees.

Now, you simply need to hope that word spread across the city that the retreating populace was to gather in Hyrwl. Only time will tell. Nonetheless, you made it out of Oceanus, the city of the Forsaken Elves, with your lives mostly intact, and now you have a pet Tyrannosaur, and Justice has a Huge Magical Beast. heh. 

I'm opening up the discussion now for what those of us remaining in the area want to do next week--any suggestions? 

Anyway--good job. Looking forward to picking up in two weeks.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 14, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Way to go, gang! You're survivors! We'll probably pick up in 2 weeks, a little ways before you get to Hyrwl, since you'll have ample opportunity to get there ahead of all but a few of the numerous refugees.
> 
> Now, you simply need to hope that word spread across the city that the retreating populace was to gather in Hyrwl. Only time will tell. Nonetheless, you made it out of Oceanus, the city of the Forsaken Elves, with your lives mostly intact, and now you have a pet Tyrannosaur, and Justice has a Huge Magical Beast. heh.
> 
> ...




Do tell.  I'm dying to know what happened in this week's episode


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 14, 2004)

I'll see if I can get someone else in the group to fill you in, Jeremiah.  If nobody's done it by tomorrow night, I'll do it.  

Also, am I correct in assuming that you are gone this upcoming weekend?


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 15, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can get someone else in the group to fill you in, Jeremiah.  If nobody's done it by tomorrow night, I'll do it.
> 
> Also, am I correct in assuming that you are gone this upcoming weekend?



 Yeah, I'm gone this weekend, off to Boston for hockey, theater and a family reunion.  Should be fun.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 15, 2004)

Awesome.  Hope you and Nico had a good time this weekend, although I'm sure the group could have used the extra muscle that kaereth provides.  We'll pick it up in two weeks!  Huzzah!


----------



## Xath (Mar 15, 2004)

Quite a complicated bit to explain, but I'll do my best.  

L'aurel jumped on Frarathir's new horse and ran off to retrieve the Duke's body.  Xath didn't think it was a good idea for her to go off alone, and so jumped on her pony and followed.  About 2 blocks away, they ran in to their first encounter.  A large Draconid (portrayed by Mik Nichols) and his 6 minions.  Both horses died, then Xath nearly died, then L'Aurel nearly died, but we finally beat them.  Hooray!

Outside the Apectan Temple, they encountered several undead.  L'Aurel was paralyzed for 4? rounds and Xath was quickly incapacitated.  Then they ripped Xath's throat out.  Poor Xath was killed.  L'aurel unparalyzed next round and killed the zombies.  

L'aurel carried Xath's body into the Apectan Temple (don't ask me how), where she met the crazy guy who kept calling Justice Katie.  No one at the temple could ressurect, but the crazy guy(let's call him George for lack of a name)  could cast reincarnate, and did so.  

Xath went to the halls of her forefathers and found many answers.  She was allowed to ask one question of her ancestors and asked "What is the destiny of the Army of the Phoenix?"  The response as follows.

A kingdom of flame,
A kingdom of ashes,
Shall be a phoenix birth.  

But its birth, as all,
Is never certain, should 
Phoenix fail to show worth.  

Beyond the Westgate
Shadowed serpent slithers
To feast upon ruins.

King’s folly calls to
The unquiet dead of
Ages gone, heroes lost.  

Shadow will hold sway
Over Falcon’s throne,
Time passed shall come again.

Spirit blades hold the
Fate of hidden queen’s
Throne of hallow’ed flame.  

Beware the serpent,
He who knows secrets
Of Falcon’s lost rebirth.  

Beware the founder
Who trades soul for life
Unending, wakened.  

North and West the
Damned assemble, t’bring
Doom to chosen kingdoms.  

A Falcon in flames 
Shall be Phoenix’s
Dawn upon the redden’d earth. 

What I've been able to understand so far is that the Bluestar really is a red Herring! 
So anyway, Xath was given the option to stay or return and chose to return to you guys. Here is where Kat's "sort of" comes in.  Xath was reincarnated into the body of a Tall, svelte, fair elf.  Almost double the height, almost the same weight.  Then we waited for 10 minutes as Xath wandered around the temple confused as heck as to why the world had shrunk.  Then the rest of the party, sans Cirith and Archonis, arrived at the temple.  That was Thursday.  Now it's bedtime.  Someone else can explain Saturday or I'll do it later.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 16, 2004)

*new e-mail*

kbauman@bearingpoint.net

That's where to send the nerd questions if/when you have them.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 17, 2004)

*And now for something completely different*

Liz's brother Laramy is going to be in town this weekend, starting tomorrow.  We're going to go do some rudimentary sightseeing on saturday (I think) but the evening will be open by and large all weekend.  

We have a large number of people gone from the group this weekend, leaving (I think) Gertie, Tim, Liz and myself.  

One of the things we hoped to do while Laramy was here was to introduce him to Roleplaying.  The easiest way to do that is to just have him jump in, but the regular campaign is perhaps a little complex for a middle-schooler to just hop into, and trying to write up a 7th or 8th level character without ever having written up ANY character before just plain sucks @$$.  

In short, when we play this weekend, I was thinking I (or someone else who wants to try out their skills in a low pressure environment) could run a nice, simple one-shot to show Laramy the ropes of D&D.  He's into the fantasy thing, and so while I WISH we could play star wars or D20 Modern, I think we're stuck with D&D for the weekend.  

Let me know if you want to participate (or run) an adventure for 1st level characters in D&D.  

If you want to participate (but not run it) have a 1st level character written up using my standard rolling rules, and I'll let you know more about WHEN we're playing this weekend as soon as I know.


----------



## Xath (Mar 17, 2004)

*The Good, The Bad, and the Awesome*

Bad News: I had to give up the six flags job because of transportation conflicts.

Good News:  I don't have that insane rehearsal schedule.

Awesome News: Last night I auditioned and got into my favorite play in the world, "The Complete Works of William Shakespeare (abridged)"

Bad News:  Starting March 29, it rehearses every Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday in Baltimore, leaving Saturdays and sunday nights open for roleplaying.  Bye bye fridays.  

Bad News:  You're going to have to come see it.  

Scary News:  I keep a stack of level 1 characters ready for such an RP emergency as this weekend.  Although, most likely, I'll just make another one. 

Bad News: Midterms today and tomorrow.

Good News:  Spring break is next week.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 17, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Bad News: I had to give up the six flags job because of transportation conflicts.



That sucks.   



> Good News: I don't have that insane rehearsal schedule.



WOOHOO! 



> Awesome News: Last night I auditioned and got into my favorite play in the world, "The Complete Works of William Shakespeare (abridged)"



I like this play.  It is also among my favorites.  Is it still the three person cast?  If so, which player are you?   



> Bad News: Starting March 29, it rehearses every Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday in Baltimore, leaving Saturdays and sunday nights open for roleplaying. Bye bye fridays.



*angry zombie noise*  Dammit!  Oh well.  At least we'll still have saturdays, which is mostly when we play, anyway.  
Bad News: You're going to have to come see it. 



> Scary News: I keep a stack of level 1 characters ready for such an RP emergency as this weekend. Although, most likely, I'll just make another one.



Yes, that's a little scary, I admit.  But I suppose it could be worse.  As long as you have never tried to bite someone to help get you "in" to the character, or used your black trenchcoat as a cape so that you could stalk across the metro station, you're still healthier than some.  

As long as you view life as a contest where all the other living people are competitors, that puts you squarely in the "good enough" category.  

On a more serious note, try to run something fairly standard, since Laramy is only partially aware of the standard RP stereotypes.  In this case, it's a good idea to play something standard, so that he gets what's going on.  



> Bad News: Midterms today and tomorrow.



My advice: murder a hobo as a sacrifice to the dark gods of homework.   



> Good News: Spring break is next week.



YAY!  Mine is this week, but I have a job to go to.    No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Xath (Mar 17, 2004)

*[insert title here]*

It is the 3 person show, and I have the luck of playing the ever witty and sarcastic role, originally portrayed by Jess Borgensen.

And I CAN make normal D&D characters, thank you very much.  Jeez.  You want to see wierd, you should have seen the campaign where one of my friends was a halfling barbarian.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 18, 2004)

Heh.  My buddy Dave Wheeler (now in Law School in SD, also formerly known as Thane Apecto) had a secondary character that he played on side quests known as Lyle Macrophallus (pronounced ma-krau-fo-lis; emphasis on the second syllable), who was in fact a halfling barbarian.  If you're not so good at greek, then you might not realize that the name meant Lyle Large-Dick.  I told him that he couldn't play a character named Lyle Longwanger, so he changed it to greek.  Silly bastard.  

Mik has also written up a halfling barbarian, and I can think of at least three other people who have played halfling barbarians in the relatively recent past.  So, it's silly, but not THAT silly.  

On the matter of the play, Jess was my favorite when I saw them do History of America, abridged, in London.  Best line of the whole show was his:  "I wanted to make love to her in the worst way...     Standing up...    In a hammock."

The guy who was playing the girl in the scene (whose name escapes me) started to crack up, and the show stopped dead for 5 whole minutes.  It was AWESOME.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 18, 2004)

I have attached some maps.  One is of the entire known world, and the other is of a couple of provinces of the kingdom.  By comparing them to the world map, you ought to get a pretty good idea of where things are.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 21, 2004)

Gertie, this is for you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 22, 2004)

*Special thanks...*

Very special thanks to Gertie and Tim for coming over to play with my little brother.  He's a little annoying... but, D&D seemed to be a really good experience for him.  A chance to use his imagination and really do something that doesn't involve some aspect of juvenile delinquency is just the thing he needed.

I don't know if it will have a long-lasting impact on him but, a girl can dream, right?

So, thanks again...  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 22, 2004)

*Empty Nest Will Be Full Again*

Hey y'all!  Mik called Kennon and I this evening-- seems that he will return on Thursday... the proverbial "nest" (aka couch) of the Bauman's will once again be full... and there will be much rejoicing!

So, with this knowledge in hand, I ask you the very important question: When do you want to play this weekend?

Do let us know!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 22, 2004)

*For those of you whose geekery takes on a militaristic bent...*

Attached is a rough idea of how the fortifications around Hyrwl will appear.  This seemed like a good idea for the walls of an ancient forest town, but I'm not sure how to construct the same kind of forest-friendly gates.  

If somebody has an idea for an organic-seeming set of gates, let me know.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 23, 2004)

You could have something where a tree serves as a hinge for a stone gate that can blend seamlessly with the wall.  Sorta like the tree rotates swinging the gate open and then rotates back to close it, if that makes sense?  I dunno, it just struck me looking at the specs a little more closely.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 23, 2004)

*Yet another updated map*

This map might be useful.  It's a re-drawn Prydein with the major towns and villages labelled. 

That's an interesting idea, Jeremiah.  

If the tree itself rotates, (or at least part of it does) the wall has to be 2x thickness near the gates, so that the part that swings has some value as a protective tool.  

I'll keep thinking it over--obviously, I'll have to have it decided by whenever we play this weekend. 

--Kennon


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 23, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> You could have something where a tree serves as a hinge for a stone gate that can blend seamlessly with the wall.  Sorta like the tree rotates swinging the gate open and then rotates back to close it, if that makes sense?  I dunno, it just struck me looking at the specs a little more closely.



 I'm tempted to go with the "Wall of Thorns" or "Wall of Stone" Spells.  They both can be cast by mid-level casters, but they're also naturally permanent.  

That means that if I cast wall-of-stone to close the gates, I have to get out a pickaxe to open them back up again.  Wall of thorns is easier to get rid of, but neither can just be dispelled when you don't want them anymore (as far as I can tell).  

Anyway you (or some other member of the group) can think of a way to make the gates work better?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 23, 2004)

*Furthermore...*

When does everybody want to play this weekend?  Liz and I are available whenever, and I definitely prefer friday or saturday to sunday.  

Further down the road, what is everyone doing over easter?  My parents, brother, and sister are going to be in town, so we can't play.  But I thought that perhaps those of you who weren't going to visit family could swing by--no sense in anybody being alone over the holiday.

As always, just let me know!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 23, 2004)

God I'm hungry.  Somebody post some food the thread, so I can download and eat it.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 24, 2004)

*Back in the Good ol' USA *

YEAH! Home at last!!!  Had a wonderfully great time----
Okay for playing this weekend.... um saturday I think is best for me.  Also, about Easter weekend: Greg and I are both out of town and I (does not include Greg)am out for the next weekend unless my mom, Greg's mom, my sister-in-law, Greg's cousin, and assorted friends would all like to play (BIG wedding planning bash in DC!)    But when it gets closer I will get with Kennon and who ever wants to play bad people and see if I die during the week  That was fun the last time, and hopefully we shall all roll better in the future.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 24, 2004)

Despite being out of the country, Kat was the first person who voted, so SATURDAY IT IS!  (actually, Liz was the first person that voted.  But Liz's vote is really more than a vote...more like her word is law around here... )

I say we start at 1pm. Gives people time for lunch, and if we screw off for the requisite hour before we start, we'll still get to play for a really long time!

The last chapter was called "The Fall of the City of Forsaken Elves" for those who care. This chapter, "A Debt, Repaid"


----------



## Archon (Mar 26, 2004)

*7 pounds of pudding.*

the mik is back.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 27, 2004)

I highly recommend this "Story Hour" thread. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=4912

It's from a guy's D20 Modern campaign. After the session is done, he writes it up, book-style. I thought that those of you with campaign journals might find this interesting, and it may give you an idea of the type of campaign I'm contemplating running after this one is done.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 28, 2004)

You all never cease to amaze me. Good tactics, fair strategy. Nobody died! 

1000 bonus XP for roleplaying for everybody, except Gertie.  Gertie gets 1500. Merry Xmas. Next week should certainly be interesting.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 28, 2004)

*after battle- yeah- fun with dead things*

End of last game- L'aurel loots bodies and puts them on the cart(that edriss was originally in) which she sets on fire with burning branches from the tree (people can help or just stand there and think she is crazy). Then she quickly says a little prayer for the fallen/slain horse. Then she goes back to camp to restring her bow (can I do that with profession bow making?) and try to talk with Father 'George.' Let's see how far that one goes!  
L'aurel's hope in this was to keep everyone else out of it -this included the Duke. Now that Edriss knows it is us; however, he may still use this as another mark of traitor against the Duke at trial. So while pillaging bodies we can decided to tell the duke or not.
DM- What time is it at the end of the battle? Also, would any of the villiage people/the little library have anything for bonus to charisma? -um.... yeah, sorcerer spells are based on that one.... forgot that....


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 29, 2004)

If anyone's seen Kaereth's constitution, could they please put it in some ice and save it for him?  Thanks.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 29, 2004)

*Brain's and 54 slices of american cheese... mmmmmm....*



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> If anyone's seen Kaereth's constitution, could they please put it in some ice and save it for him? Thanks.



If we find some random intelligence should we save it for him too?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 29, 2004)

You could take up a collection...if everybody donated a point of intelligence....

O wait.  That won't work.  Because it's im-frickin'-possible!

On another note, the chances of you finding a Cha booster book are approx. 0%.  You might be able to commission the creation of one, however.  

The cheapest Tome of Leadership and Influence (the Cha book) is 27,500.  That's for a +1 Bonus.    

I still need to tell you what you found when you looted the bodies of Edriss's guards.  There's probably some money there, somewhere.  I'll post the treasure, here.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 29, 2004)

Tears fill your eyes. 



Not tears of sadness, nor joy. Tears of _pain. _Acrid, black smoke fills the air around you, turning your saviors into dark silhouettes. The tree that had briefly been Kaereth’s sanctuary cracks, hurling ash and cinders into the air around you.



As the enormity of your victory, and the pain of loss sink in completely, you turn your attention to the source of your tears. It has been a long autumn here, just as it was in Thanesrin. With the summer rains long gone, and only light snowfall drifting this way from the Oceanus coast, the fire will soon spread unless something is done. 



L’Aurel, unconcerned with the potential of the flames spreading for the moment, steps toward one of the orcs that had served as Baron Kiva’s honor guard. Quickly picking up one of his Kega’rin, she edges closer to the burning tree. As she gets closer, the trunk cracks again, this time more severely. Teetering for a moment, the tree crashes to the dry, leaf-covered ground. 



Gasping, fearing for Kaereth, she runs through the spreading flames toward his last known position, praying feverishly that he had managed to regain consciousness before it fell. Coughing, smoke filling her lungs, she continues forward, determined to save her friend. Throwing a dirty arm across her face, she presses on. 



Moving closer, two figures resolves out of the smoke. A tall, broad shouldered human with several open wounds and a soot-stained blonde beard limps out of the smoke. His chest heaves, dragging a mostly conscious half-orc from the danger of the flames. Gasping, then coughing, Fraerathir of Aesirinn shouts, “Help me! He weighs more than a horse!” 



L’Aurel steps forward, putting her own narrow shoulder underneath the babbling monk’s armpit. “I not feel good…” Kaereth groans, his usually cheerful greenish features taking on a grey, graven cast. Pulling the monk, who himself is trying feebly to walk out of the flames, the three collapse on a pile of unburning leaves a few yards from the roaring (and now spreading) flames. 



As they collapse, the sun dips completely behind the trees, the last orange sliver of light slowly fading as the light slips further beneath the horizon, casting the forest into shadow, save where the flames rage. 



Seeing Kaereth alive, Arfin and Archonus begin to pull the Baron’s guards out of the pools of quickly congealing blood where they fell, toward Baron Kiva’s finely crafted coach. Grunting with effort, they manage to move the huge orcs to the wagon, but by the time the fourth orc is piled within the wagon, the flames have spread further. 



Moments later, a great shadow passes overhead, and then leaves fly outward as a huge, winged beast flaps its powerful wings, touching down ahead of the wagon. Nearly twice the length of a man in length, the creature is a recent addition to the party. Lion’s eyes peak out from the feathery crest of an eagle’s head, gazing outward with a sort of cool wisdom from behind the wickedly curved golden beak. Long, sharp talons dig into the ground, and the creature lies down, stretching and yawning, then tucking it’s beak under one of its great wings. Apparently ignoring the acrid smoke, the griffon nestles itself close to the warmth of flame. 



Justice leaps off of her mount, and walks briskly toward the spreading inferno. Muttering a quick prayer to the Light, she raises her arms skyward, closing her eyes and setting her mouth into a solemn frown. Light flashes, like tiny sunbursts, around the orange flames of the growing fire, and then you hear a great hissing sound as gallon after gallon of water appears over the rushing flames, changing black, acrid smoke to grey, billowy clouds. 



“I lost him,” she says, sheathing her long, strange sword. “He’s far more powerful than when last we saw him…I fear what resources the King may have to make a fearful traitor like Edriss so powerful. Nevertheless, we must hurry back to the camp. The Light only knows what mischief our former friend is causing in our absence.”



Xath speaks, a high, thin, but strangely elegant voice coming out of a short, buxom dwarf. “Should we worry about the fire?” As she turns to the group, the buxom, dark-skinned dwarf seems to melt away. Revealed is a tall, lithe, fair-skinned elf. 



“Extinguished, I think,” says Archon, standing from a crouch near the smoldering remains of the oak. With his blood-red mask covering his chiseled features, he continues, “I agree with Justice—whatever your friend Edriss has become is clearly dangerous. We cannot expect to treat him as an ally…and he is no doubt ready for us. We may need a distra…”



Before he can finish, Kaereth moans, underscoring your need to return to camp, quickly.



Xath speaks once more, quickly taking charge of the situation, “Korienne will be gathering the refugees even now to hear the edict of Lord Hyrwl. Our actions will probably ensure that Lord Hyrwl is a little late, but we can’t count on that alone. Whatever happens, we need to be there, ready to act!” 



Arfin, looking slightly confused, turns to the elven woman who until recently had been a dwarf of his clan. “Korienne? Lass, who is Korienne?”



Blushing, Xath responds, “A friend, and a potential ally. I’ll tell you more, later. Now, we need to hurry!”



With that, you return to the camp, only to find…


----------



## Xath (Mar 30, 2004)

*What kind of girl do you take me for?*

Firstly, Xath doesn't blush.  Unless I specifically say she blushes as part of a disguise.

Secondly. Nothing Happened!!

And also, she has 80 minutes of altered selfness.  So, she doesn't transform back until we're safely back at camp, and she's out of sight of prying eyes.  The idea is to have Elf Xath (aka. Caterina D'Ellesar) not to be associated with the party, where as Dwarf Xath (aka. Xath) is associated with the party and wanted by the king.  This way, if the party gets screwed by the trial, someone will still be on the out to assist with a rescue/escape/something that starts out as a plan but than transforms into chaos yet amazingly everything works out in the end.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 30, 2004)

I had you change in the narration for literary effect.  You can ignore that (and the blushing) should you so choose.  However, I don't think that there will be anyone of import to see you (who hasn't already) in between now and then.


----------



## AIM-54 (Mar 30, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I highly recommend this "Story Hour" thread. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=4912
> 
> It's from a guy's D20 Modern campaign. After the session is done, he writes it up, book-style. I thought that those of you with campaign journals might find this interesting, and it may give you an idea of the type of campaign I'm contemplating running after this one is done.




I have to agree, this thing is tremendously fun to read.  My only qualm with this style of game is that, at least in my experience running military campaigns, the take orders, do mission (no matter the freedom in accomplishing the mission) gets old fast.  I haven't read through the whole thing, so maybe later they get more latitude in connection with a plot (assuming there is one developing).  Just one of the things that occurred to me while reading through it.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 30, 2004)

As far as I can tell (because the guy isn't finished writing up the last adventure) it's more a series of vignettes with recurring (and increasingly disturbed/experienced) characters than anything of a connected plot.  

Anything I did would definitely lean more toward the "one long story in several episodes" rather than the begin mission--->crazy stuff happens--->end mission---->advance a year style that the GM in that game has adopted.  

For instance, the FEMA guy would definitely have been a recurring foil in my version...(he's not for the campaign.  Only PCs and a few of the Hoffman Institute personnel are actually recurring characters)


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 30, 2004)

*Treasure!*

Inside the coach (before you burn it) you find a locked chest.  

After Arfin smashes the lock off with his hammer, you open it.  Acid sprays out of the chest, melting Arfin's face off.  Then, a meteor storm.  You're dead.  

Heh.  Just kidding.  

What you really see is a clear spindle gem (WI 67), and a long, slender iron wand that forks into what looks like a tuning fork at the end, with arcane runes all over it (WofS 28 Ch.).  You also see a clear glass bottle with a milky white liquid sloshing within.  On the surface of the bottle is what appears to be a picture of a bull's head. (PofBS).  You see another bottle, this one is not clear.  A relatively small vial, the container (and the stopper) seem to be made of adamantine.  There are no markings on the bottle.  (WI 02).

Below those four items sits a golden, jewel-encrusted scepter (RofR), on top of three tightly tied leather bags.  

Inside one of the bags you find 2000 Gold Pieces.  

Inside another, you find 700 Platinum Pieces.  

Inside the third, you find 8 gems of various sizes.  You'd guess they're worth approximately 1560 Gold Pieces, altogether.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 30, 2004)

Justice, after hoping off her Huge Magical Beast looks at Kareth... walks over to him... she gently places one hand on his forehead and whispers "the light will heal your wounds"... 

(you get 16 HP back... not much but the best Justice can do right now).


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 30, 2004)

I also had a request from Kat and Liz to rewind time a bit, before the fire is extinguished, since the spell that Liz uses may be magic you need.  

Is that okay with everyone?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 30, 2004)

*Visual Aids*

Below is a rough idea of what the palace at Hyrwl looks like.  The rotunda in the front has three balconies coming from it, one on the second level, one on the third, and one on the fourth that are not pictured, because I added them.  Suck it up.  

Also, there are bridges on the third level that connect the main building of the palace to two other buildings, creating an extensive and ancient palace complex.  

Behind the palace is an ancient stone temple, in the center of a small grove of trees.  In front of the big set of stairs leading into the rotunda sits the town square, a well-manicured patch of grass with a small, freshwater spring roughly in the center.  

If I find something sufficient, I'll post pictures of the adjoining buildings.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 30, 2004)

*Don't listen to any of my ideas... please!!!*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> I also had a request from Kat and Liz to rewind time a bit, before the fire is extinguished, since the spell that Liz uses may be magic you need.
> 
> Is that okay with everyone?



Well, the spell and the possibility that the wind storm of Justice's beast setting down could spread the fire more   And hey throwing dirt is much more fun then doing it the easy way with spells.  And just cause some of us are almost dead doesn't mean we can't have fun. I think Justice and Xath should mud wrestle (just kidding!)


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*rage issues.*

it might be a little early to start asking.....BUT, when are we gaming next? i'm looking forward to kicking some _more_ Edr-ASS. 

yeah. i win.

- mik aka "Micky Nic"


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Saturday at 1pm work for everybody?


----------



## Xath (Mar 31, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> it might be a little early to start asking.....BUT, when are we gaming next? i'm looking forward to kicking some _more_ Edr-ASS.
> 
> yeah. i win.
> 
> - mik aka "Micky Nic"




Nah uh, I'ma da wienner.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

*Orcish Kega'rin*

The aforementioned orcish weapon...

There are four of these remaining on the ground, as well.


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*there can only be one.*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Nah uh, I'ma da wienner.




you can't just _say_ you're the winner, you have to _be_ the winner, which you clearly are not. and i clearly am. 

mik aka "The Winner"


----------



## Laurel (Mar 31, 2004)

*Behead them- Behead them!*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> The aforementioned orcish weapon...
> 
> There are four of these remaining on the ground, as well.



Okay first- I am the dark overlord queen so I win

Secondly- One pm Saturday should work for me

Thirdly- If we go by any part of what the universe dictated then L'Aurel has one of the funny sharp pointy things.... Even if not going by the universes will L'Aurel would still go for one as she it would work much better at chopping heads I mean trees then her normal hacking off heads utensil her little Kurki (which is about all she has used it for thus far) J


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

http://members.cox.net/dungeonsanddragons/Home%20Page-%20KoA.htm

That's our webpage.  Gertie and I are working on it as I type this.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Okay first- I am the dark overlord queen so I win
> 
> Secondly- One pm Saturday should work for me
> 
> Thirdly- If we go by any part of what the universe dictated then L'Aurel has one of the funny sharp pointy things.... Even if not going by the universes will L'Aurel would still go for one as she it would work much better at chopping heads I mean trees then her normal hacking off heads utensil her little Kurki (which is about all she has used it for thus far) J



The Kega'rin feels strange in your grasp. Oily. Slick. The very feel of it makes you want to wash, as if something is bleeding off of the curved blade, irreparably dirtying your hands.

But it feels powerful, as well. The kega'rin almost quivers as you hold it, it's almost imperceptible vibrations whispering its dark desires. _Blood. Destruction. Murder._ You know, with an odd sense of certainty, that with this blade in your hands, your enemies will fall. _Drink. Feed!_ 

At this last call, echoing in your mind, you nearly drop the blade. Instead, you beat back it's desires, bending it to your will. There's something...odd...about this kega'rin. But you have defeated it. Surely any danger has passed, now.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The aforementioned orcish weapon...
> 
> There are four of these remaining on the ground, as well.



 There are stats for these up in the House Rules Section of the website.  Kat, yours is clearly magical, but for now use the stats provided.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 31, 2004)

The site looks great at first... but the moment I try to scroll down, it automatically freezes up and it tells me there is an error on the page 

Just thought I'd let you know...

Also...

Justice picks up one of the ork weapons to get a closer look at it... if I had any dice with me, I would roll some knowledge skills to see what I know/can figure out about it... but, i'm at work in the history office and, as such, have no d20s.

Also, Kennon... is it reasonable to say that, when Justice heals Kareth, she notices something *wrong* about him... looking closer, (Liz rolls a knowledge religion check)... I can't roll it right now... but, yeah... any idea what the DC would be to know what the heck is wrong with him...


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*just 13 or 14 more times guys, i mean it.*

i checked out the site. and you know it's pretty cool en'all, oh, except for the whole "mik-likes-balls" thing. as much as i really do love bouncing, throwing or keeping ballz away, i think the uneducated reader may make false conclussions. call me "crazy". 
anyway, great job Gertie/Kennon. i look forward to [the website] being completely done. and if you guys need a hand with anything, just let me know.
by the way, couldn't you use the other picture of me, i look like _less_ of a numb-tard in [the picture not used]. not that it really matters, i guess,  when you have the slogan "i have a thing for balls."
mik - aka "the whiner"


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*mug shots.*

oh, and i think the site could use a couple more pictures of Gertie, like any for starters. the same goes for Shark and Kennon.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The site looks great at first... but the moment I try to scroll down, it automatically freezes up and it tells me there is an error on the page
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know...
> 
> ...



 Common knowledge on an Orc Kega'rin:  These are ancestral Orcish weapons, handed down from clan chief to clan chief.  Not every orc has the right to wield them, but over the past thousand years they have proliferated a great deal, becoming something close to a standard Orcish weapon.  Capable of being used in a way similar to a great axe, a bastard sword, and a double-bladed sword, the weapons are extraordinarily versatile.  

These four are obviously magic, and to Justice, they stink with evil.  The evil is not common to all orcish Kega'rin.  These clearly have some sort of magic enhancement.  

As for Kaereth, you know he has Ghoul Fever.  It's pretty obvious.  Nonetheless, he's doing okay at the moment.  No chance of turning, unless more of his life force is drained.


----------



## Xath (Mar 31, 2004)

*What I need from you.*

Here's what I need from you.

Session Logs (I think Kat has these)- preferably dated if available

Character Informations- stats, history, pictures, miniature photos, etc.

Your schedules- Under calender, there's a space for everyone's personal weekly shedule.  This way we know what everyone's up to and such.  Only put as much info as you want everyone to know.  The easiest way to send them is to write it in excel, save it as a .pdf file, copy the schedule image as a picture into power point, and save it as a JPEG.  Yes, that's the easiest way.

News- There's a space for a news blurb for each of you.  Just a short paragraph on what's happening with you.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah--let's relegate Mik's specific proclivity for balls to the quotes page. As you'll notice in the main blurb at the top, I mention that SOMEONE has a fondness for spheroids, but I wouldn't want to give away too much to the casual reader. 

On the subject of pictures: I think we should have headshots of each of us as permanent portion of our personal news. That's handy. Either that, or we should each choose an avatar of some sort, and have another page where our actual physical forms are recorded for posterity. I want a picture of everybody up. The 'avatar' should be a picture of yourself that you like, but I am not opposed to having a "photo gallery" to which we could post pictures of Mik looking like a numb-tard, mutoid, numbtoid, or mutard. 

Lastly, we need to have the picture of shark spooning with Wicket. Or, at least a picture of shark. Maybe one where she is scratching greg's face off, and his eyes are exploding from the allergies...


----------



## Laurel (Mar 31, 2004)

*Why isn't the dicebane on the site?*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Here's what I need from you.
> 
> Session Logs (I think Kat has these)- preferably dated if available
> 
> ...



um.. no dates and it went from a journal to a story in first person... :-( using what I have though I can do a quick outline. Though dates will be hard and knowing exactly where sessions ended. Also in the outline people will have to add what they remember as there were days I as Kat was absent so those events do not appear in the story. Sorry..... 



But on a cool note the site is awesome!!! And I know there are still little kinks being worked out, but really cool so far  Only can we use the updated picture of the world.... (yes another complaint) I like the one in one square instead of the two circles. -Really minor I know- 



As for food for Sat. night I am going to vote to go out again, as it is a cool complete diversion for that short time.... So Quizno's, Pizza Hut, Subway, Five Guys, Applebee's, great steak and buffet co... oh wait I had a brain meltdown there- erase that last one


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Or we could all cook something.  I have a gas grill that we could use...?  Other than that, my vote will be for Applebees.  The service blows, but the food is pretty good.  And they have sweet, delicious quesadillas.  MMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> personal weekly shedule. This way we know what everyone's up to and such. Only put as much info as you want everyone to know. The easiest way to send them is to write it in excel, save it as a .pdf file, copy the schedule image as a picture into power point, and save it as a JPEG. Yes, that's the easiest way.



Okay...what now?  That has got to be the most confusing paragraph in the history of paragraphs...


----------



## Archon (Mar 31, 2004)

*another vote.*

Applebees' sound good.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 31, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> But on a cool note the site is awesome!!! And I know there are still little kinks being worked out, but really cool so far  Only can we use the updated picture of the world.... (yes another complaint) I like the one in one square instead of the two circles. -Really minor I know



Could somebody color one of those, scan it in, and send it to Gertie?  the B&W version is a little hard to read.  Coloring all of the provinces would probably help.

Just a thought.

--Kennon


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Sadness...*

I'm unable to gain the full use of the website as it seems to consistently cause some sort of fatal error just by loading up...alas.

As for the food front, I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 1, 2004)

Liz has been having a similar problem.  I'm guessing it's a runtime error.  Am I correct?  

Hopefully some of this will stabilize once we get the website completely up and running.  Other than that, I recommend that you try updating windows, and see if that helps.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 1, 2004)

*me no bard.... me no bard....*

Okay, Kat is not allowed to be secretary/bard ever again!!!   Anyone know exactly when we started playing-- The closest I can figure was the weekend of August 31st, but I wanted to see if anyone had definate dates written down for some reason.
Also- Mik, when exactly did Archonus join the group?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 1, 2004)

It was earlier than that.  Because there were a couple of weeks at Brad and Trina's before I started Grad School, and school started the Thursday/Friday before Aug. 31

I think it was closer to the 15th.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 1, 2004)

It was labor day.  That this adventure started at least.  I remember, because Kennon recruited me the Thursday of Orientation, then Saturday I made my character at Wizards and we started playing on Sunday.

Earlier stuff I have no knowledge of and has no bearing on when this all kicked off so far as I know.


----------



## Archon (Apr 2, 2004)

*beginnings*

Archon joined the story November First.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 2, 2004)

*date what date*

Umm..... Ethan, Trini and Brad's kid, was born before we starting playing though... and I more ment when in the story did Archon join -but the date is helpful too


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 2, 2004)

jeremiah was there for the first session, wasn't he?  I think he was.  That means we started playing on Labor Day Weekend.  

To be more specific about Archon's entrance, Archonus joined the group by demanding custody of Jaine Rilmore, AKA Jaine Rhynn, shortly after Justice kicked the crap out Ta'ra Miagee (who, at the time, she thought was Lord Miagee).  Before he could gain cutody of the wanted criminal, Lord Miagee requested a private audience with the young caravan leader, and a few of you found out that she apparently shared some sort of quality with Lord Miagee's former Emperor.  

Does that help?


----------



## Xath (Apr 2, 2004)

*Website*

I uploaded what i did on the website today here.

And now it is time for bed.


----------



## Archon (Apr 2, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> I uploaded what i did on the website today here.
> 
> And now it is time for bed.





very cool.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 2, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> very cool.



 Lemme guess?  No work for Mik, today?  No tables at Denny's to bus?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 2, 2004)

*attempt one!*

Okay attempt one at a journal/log -yes I know BIG gaps but hopefully with everyone's input we can correct the many mistakes  Days that have a time I know we played, but maybe not what happened in game that day… L Sorry…



Labor Day & The beginning (Sept. 1st, 2003)
- Thainsport tavern through the jail where we get to say hi and learn each others names
- Supplied by Kennon:
*Brad/Brad* - an alder (dark elf) mage
*Greg/Arfin* - a drunken dwarven mercenary from Arutha’s Forge
*Jeremiah/Kalith* –quite half-orc monk from parts unknown
*Kat/L’Aurel* –half-elf ranger from the Druid’s Forest on Prydein
*Kennon/DM *- The Universe
*Liz/Justice* –human paladin from across the eastern mountains
*Tim/Edriss* - a shadowy half-elven noble from the city of Odir
*Trini/Selura* - half-elven bard from the southern coast of Xadarra

Sept. 7
- No game, but I think we tried to go to the medieval festival….

Sept. 14th
- Jail to the road south

Sept. 21
- Meeting with a metal snake! Takes the whole session to get through that one… wow bad rolling

Sept. 28
- I was not there for that weekend, so not sure if we played…..

Oct. 5
- Road south again and finally meet with the caravan, get shot at then get attacked

Oct. 12
- I was out of town, so not sure if we played

Oct. 19
- I again was not around, so…

Oct. 26th
- take a prisoner form the fight the night before and meet Mr. Miagi and people. Also have ‘an experience’ with a magical portal

Nov. 2nd (4pm)
- Welcome *Mik/Archonus* –a human loner and talon justice who is cute minus the blue star birthmark over his eye
- Leave the caravan convince Archonus to come along, meet dragons, defeat dragons, go further west see evil port but do nothing

Nov. 9th (around noon)
- go back to road, Oh no people missing lets go find
- Hmmmm now that we have them where to go- oh, monastery that is being attacked
- Loose Brad I get Brad II

Nov. 16
- rescue of monastery part II –see murder of abbess 
- After fight and fire see dungeon… lets look around for hours!
- loose Trini and Brad
- Tim changes characters (now farathier)

Nov. 23rd and 30th 
- Thanksgiving Break

Dec. 7
- morning at the monastery then off to follow Archonus to save Jaine
- get to tavern around Thainsport and Arfin becomes a diplomat
- How to get into the city 

Dec. 14
- Welcome *Gerti/Xath*- a dark dwarven brad in the service of Ambassador for Clan Thunderheart in Thainsport
- Xath who helps team I into the city
- then returns to the tavern to get team 2 out…. Um loose 10 minutes and utter confusion

Dec 21, 28, & Jan 4
- Winter Break –Kennon and Liz get married!!!!

Jan 10
- Save Jaine from execution with help of Woodshadow and daughter

Jan 17
- Split up to save everyone
- Team I Archonus and Xath to stronghold then to sewers
- Team 2 to city watch and then sewers
- Everyone in sewers… EW!

Jan 24
- Get to Amastatian Temple to get clean and burn clothes
- Go to tavern 1 and have to kill some guards
- Rest at tavern 2 till morning

Jan 31
- leave tavern and get to docks and ship

Feb. 8th (10am)
- leave on ship, get stopped, get out of Thainsport!

Feb 14 
- out at sea…. Oh no attack…. Safe… oh no attack again….. run to Oceanis

Feb. 21
- Reach Oceanis and report to navy and find duke, guys get shopping done J

Feb. 28th (1pm)
- Leave Duke’s place find group get back to ship… oh no evil army attacking!

March 6th & 11th
- Xath & L’aurel run off to get duke’s now dead body
- Others run around giving alarm and killing bad things

Mar 13th (2pm)
- everyone meets at Apectin Temple
- Um Xath in new body from resurrection
- Leave city… survivors to Hywrl
- Get there gates closed so lets go find home of woodshadow, find him almost dead… then he’s dead after some last words.

March 20
- Out of town, but everyone still got together for history of Ares game

Mar 27th (1pm)
- funeral for Link
- a few days of getting things done
- L’Aurel, Farathier, Arfin and Kareth go to welcome Edriss to Hywrl- by attempting to kill him J

April 3rd (1pm)
-Maybe save duke from trial, and kill edriss-- then WIN DnD


----------



## Laurel (Apr 2, 2004)

um.. when did Gerti (not Xath) start playing... weekend of December 7th????


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 2, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> um.. when did Gerti (not Xath) start playing... weekend of December 7th????



  I believe Gertie came to the Bauman apartment for the first time on the weekend of Dec. 7.  She started playing the weekend of Dec. 14.  After that, Kennon and Liz went to SD to get married.  

On a completely different note, this may be of interest to the gang: http://www.enworld.org/forums/announcement.php?f=3&announcementid=43


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 2, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> um.. when did Gerti (not Xath) start playing... weekend of December 7th????



  I believe Gertie came to the Bauman apartment for the first time on the weekend of Dec. 7.  She started playing the weekend of Dec. 14.  After that, Kennon and Liz went to SD to get married.  

On a completely different note, this may be of interest to the gang: http://www.enworld.org/forums/announcement.php?f=3&announcementid=43


----------



## Xath (Apr 4, 2004)

*Questions, Questions, etc.*

Alright, so some questions need to be answered and some stuff done.  Some of these are requests from Kennon, and some of them are my own.

Firstly, please send me the pictures you want to be used on the website: pictures of you, your character, your miniature, etc.

Secondly, also please send me your character sheets, small blurbs about your character, your news, and any character history you have.  Whoever has the quotes, could you send those too please?  And anything else you think you would be cool on the website.

Now for the ingame stuff.

What, in general, did you do during your 5 weeks of down time?  There will be no "I would have done that!" after we start playing.  Either you did or you didn't.

Let's plan to the point, how we are going to get to Dwarfsport.  We are taking Captain Seaborne, his crew (approx 20 men) and ourselves through country we know to be inhabited by Black Orcs.  We have 2 mounts, Thane and Yoshi.  

So, are we finding mounts for everyone?  If so, someone is going to need to teach the sailors how to ride horses, and we're going to have to find mounts for all of us.

We have 3 options for paths to Dwarfsport.  We can make our way northwest across land to the river and attempt to make our way down the river on our boat.  This is going to be difficult with mounts, especially Yoshi.  

Or we can cut our way directly across land cross-country northwest to Dwarfsport.  This would be dangerous to the various NPC's traveling with us, as well as take a long time.  Thirdly, we can go directly west across-country until we hit the main road between Oceanus and Dwarfsport.  

Any way we choose, we're going to have to make contingencies, because we're not just traveling with us, we have others to protect.

So, lemme know what you guys are thinking so far, then we can work together to come up with a plan.


----------



## Archon (Apr 4, 2004)

Kennon was talking to me this morning about how we need a leader..

I believe that 2 of us are truly capable of that... Justice and Xath...

I am more than willing to serve that position... to the point that I will spend quite a bit of time outside of the game learning all the military stuff that Justice would actually know... so that we truly have a leader that can make combat plans and execute them so that we are running around like a bunch of blind idiots..
In essence, to aviod the "gong show" that we become from time to time...
Generally, Justice is made to be a leader... Liz has trouble, though becuase _I_ don't have the knowledge... I will acquire it if you all so desire...

Let me know what you guys think...

Xath has the potential to be the leader, as well... she has the abilities... but, the question is whether or not that is the direction that she wants to take her character... 

So--those are my two cents for the moment...
I'll be back soon with "What Justice Does" during the 5 week gap...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 4, 2004)

*Above...*



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> Kennon was talking to me this morning about how we need a leader..
> 
> I believe that 2 of us are truly capable of that... Justice and Xath...
> 
> ...





The above post was Justice... Mik was still signed in on my PC... sorry...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Gertie!  

Other things:  

You need a leader.  Democracy is a failure.  Accept it, and appoint your dictator-for-life.  I beg you to find a leader among you by the next time we play.

There was a lot of general negativity yesterday among the crew.  I don't know if there's something I can do to alleviate that, but if there is, please tell me.  It's supposed to be a fun game.  Let's all have fun, shall we?  

However, please remember that I do not put in an easy solution for everything.  Some things have no solution.  Evil NPCs are Evil (and aren't going to bend over and take it when you think you have them beat).  Good NPCs are good, but have their own interests.  PLEASE don't get angry at me for not making things crystal clear.  It's not a computer game, so there's not necessarily a way out of every room you're in, or every trap you're in.  Yesterday presented a bunch of moral dilemmas with no solution.  That was intentional.  What you do with them helps make your characters interesting.  It makes the story better.  Just keep that in mind in the future, because I'm trying to have fun with all of this, too.  

[Rant]Lastly, despite lots of in-game reasons for the characters to have become closer to eachother, several of your PCs seem determined to remain loners.  That's a valid character choice.  However, I'd like to ask (beg?) that you not let it cripple the game.  As is natural, all of the characters came into the game with different pasts, and different goals.  By now, those should have faded.  They haven't.  They need to, or it's only going to get less fun from here on out.  

Anyway, I love this game.  It's one of my favorite things to do.  But it tends to tarnish the experience when at any given time, at least one player is contradicting me, arguing with me, or complaining about the game in general, and sometimes all three are happening at once.[/end Rant]

Game=fun=candy corn and flowers.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 4, 2004)

*A Little Beef*

I think one of the main problems we have forming any sort of "team" out of our "group" is that we have no common purpose.

We all have reasons that are somewhat interconnected but we are not working for one solid thing-- we go on little side quests in hopes that they will let us get back to what the individual character wants...

We really need to work on having one solid TEAM goals instead of just trying to utilize the group to get what one individual wants...
There are certain things that we all know... the blue star is bad... stuff like that.
However, I think that many of us are overlooking the massive danger that is lurking just a few miles down the road from Hyrwl... it's called the Dragon Army and we really need to be thinking about that and trying to find out how that, the king, and the blue star are all connected so that we can form team ideals, team goals, and *gasp* team plans that attempt to thwart the connectivity of the Evil.

As such, Justice is going to spend a lot of her time during the 5 week gap asking all of you questions... learning about your pasts... learning everything she can about you... all the while sharing her life with you.

I know that some of you will be harder to get to know than others (namely, Tim)... but, we need to form a team... and, I'm determined to see that happen...

So-- be looking for emails from me throughout the week and, if you see me on messenger, IM me and we'll get some of this Role Playing done so that next week, our team can do some Roll Playing and rip up some zombies!

(Messenger: jedi_ewok_princess@hotmail.com, AIM: K3Jade)


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Be forewarned venting, malice and vitriol ahead....*

Just a few thoughts on everything that is wrong:

1) d20 is a broken, broken system.  In recent debates with my friends back home I've tried to defend its merits, but after yesterday and looking ahead to further levelling it just looks more and more moronic.  The idea of adding anything over +10 and maybe, maybe +12 to a d20 roll is the height of STUPIDITY.  Honestly, WHAT THE  IS THE POINT?  The power curve is stupidly broken.  There's no reason that a DM has to come up with bigger and nastier monsters just to try and pretend that there's still danger in the game.  At least in this one, that aspect is gone.  There's no reason to fear.  Several characters have tremendous amounts of hit points etc and if you hit 0 you're not dead anyway, you can just stabilize and come back.  Whoop de ing do.

2)Moral stupidity is annoying.  Play a character not a ing alignment.  I'm all for moral dilemma's, but don't be a moron about them.  When half the characters get marginalized 3/4 of the time because a couple of characters have a moral qualm if an innocent flea gets a scratch, it just gets dumb.  If I want to listen to/be involved with moral treatises, there are better fora for it.  I don't care if you want to play the exalted of the exalted, these characters represent humans or human types, and are therefore fallible.  Letting alignment dictate your actions, other than as a general guideline is annoying, unnecessary, stupid and the waste of everyone else's time who's trying to have fun.  When 6 of 7 characters are fighter classes, doing everything to avoid violence IS AMONG THE STUPIDEST THINGS OF ALL TIME.  For christ's sake we chose to play these characters BECAUSE WE LIKE TO FIGHT AND YES KILL STUFF!!!!  

3)  Quit whining at the DM every time things don't go your way or you don't like a rule interpretation or you're just having a bad day.  It's annoying, it wastes everyone elses time and it makes THE GAME less fun.

4)  This group, for a bunch of supposedly exalted characters has yet to, as far as I can remember, do anything I would remotely call heroic.  We are very good at running away in a confused mass, though.  This is sure why I signed up to play this game.

5) d20 is a broken, broken system.

I have, at least, discovered why I've never played through a campaign in this system though.  Once you hit about 10th level it just starts to suck.  Maybe over the coming hiatus I'll be able to find something redeeming in this thing.  Maybe not.  I like my character, the story is intriguing, but I'll be damned if the party's done a damned thing of interest since we left the monastery.  All this sudden flurry of activity to try and rescue this thing strikes me as ridiculously funny.  If it takes half the game and characters can become as powerful as they have through the vast amount of incompetence, indecision and disunity as this group has, one wonders why we'd bother now.

I'm gonna quit now before I alienate anyone any further, but it sure as hell felt good to say all that.  Now I'm going to go kill electrons in cold blood in the hope that it will help me vent the rest of this burning, burning rage.


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

It seems that most of the problems you speak of here have to do with me, so I will do my best to answer them.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Just a few thoughts on everything that is wrong:




Firstly, just because you are frusterated with aspects of the game doesn't mean they're wrong.  If you have problems with something that is going on in or out of game, why don't you say something when we're together?  Maybe the reason the "wrong" things keep happening is because no one knows how much they frusterate you.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> 1) d20 is a broken, broken system.  In recent debates with my friends back home I've tried to defend its merits, but after yesterday and looking ahead to further levelling it just looks more and more moronic.  The idea of adding anything over +10 and maybe, maybe +12 to a d20 roll is the height of STUPIDITY.  Honestly, WHAT THE  IS THE POINT?  The power curve is stupidly broken.  There's no reason that a DM has to come up with bigger and nastier monsters just to try and pretend that there's still danger in the game.  At least in this one, that aspect is gone.  There's no reason to fear.  Several characters have tremendous amounts of hit points etc and if you hit 0 you're not dead anyway, you can just stabilize and come back.  Whoop de ing do.




No system is perfect.  If you want a system that is completely realistic, than you shouldn't be playing a fantasy game.  It kind of defeats the purpose.  As far as adding numbers to skill checks, for sake of arguement let's say a 3rd level spell gives you a +30 bonus to, oh, i don't know, a bluff check.  Magic is powerful.  But the ability to be extremely good at your area of focus is consistant in any game I've ever seen.  Xath happens to be very persuasive. Kaereth happens to be incredibly good at both offensive and defensive fighting styles.  Who wants to be in a fantasy situation where they can't excel at anything?  Maybe this is what makes a roleplaying system good for you.  I happen to like the one I'm in.  



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> 2)Moral stupidity is annoying.  Play a character not a ing alignment.  I'm all for moral dilemma's, but don't be a moron about them.  When half the characters get marginalized 3/4 of the time because a couple of characters have a moral qualm if an innocent flea gets a scratch, it just gets dumb.  If I want to listen to/be involved with moral treatises, there are better fora for it.  I don't care if you want to play the exalted of the exalted, these characters represent humans or human types, and are therefore fallible.  Letting alignment dictate your actions, other than as a general guideline is annoying, unnecessary, stupid and the waste of everyone else's time who's trying to have fun.  When 6 of 7 characters are fighter classes, doing everything to avoid violence IS AMONG THE STUPIDEST THINGS OF ALL TIME.  For christ's sake we chose to play these characters BECAUSE WE LIKE TO FIGHT AND YES KILL STUFF!!!!




I, though possibly inadvertantly, find this statement to be extremely insulting, though i respect it as being your opinion.  I, although, object to your extreme generalization.  Last night alot of focus was put on the fact that Xath wouldn't be exalted if she killed Edriss while he was helpless.  Do not mistake that for the reasoning behind anything I did last night.  The Only exalted ability that Xath has is 1 spell that helps all of the fighters become better at fighting.  It doesn't really help her, it helps you.  I do for Xath what I do for any character I portray, whether it be onstage or in a roleplaying game.  Because Xath is continually changing, I do more.  I spend approximately 3 hours a week writing character history for Xath so that there is a reason behind every choice she makes.  Please do Not mistake this for playing towards alignment, because you know what?  If Xath's alignment changes, it doesn't matter.  It's already changed once.  You know why she had a moral qualm with killing Edriss?  Because she'd only seen the guy twice.  Both times he was agressive were because we had started it.  If it had been someone like Nightgrove, she wouldn't have had any qualms.  If it had been the Bluestar, or an agent of the Bluestar, no problem.   However, all evidence that I have seen shows that most likely the King, and therefore Edriss, are allied with the evils of the west, not the Bluestar.  Being of evil doesn't warrent a death sentence.  Nor should being good necessarily allow you to live.  Xath is fallible, she hesitated in killing Edriss, because she abhors senseless violence.  Had Edriss been actively trying to kill one of you, she would have stepped right in.  But every time, he'd fought us, it was our fault.  Arfin may have hated him, but he had saved Arfin's life. No one has yet to tell me of any horrific deed they knew Edriss to perpetrate without instigation.  Maybe you know of something.  I don't.  You say that characters should be flawed, but moral dilemmas are stupid and annoying.  It seems to be a contradictory statement.       



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> 3)  Quit whining at the DM every time things don't go your way or you don't like a rule interpretation or you're just having a bad day.  It's annoying, it wastes everyone elses time and it makes THE GAME less fun.




I'll respond to a specific example of this.  I don't know if this was the instance you were refering to.  I was kind of upset when the plan we had spent so much time working on was pulled apart by a piece of information that our characters would of known but we did not.  We then, were not allowed to replan.  But you know what?  After the game, we sat down and talked about the reasons why we thought what we did.  And we worked it out in a mature fashion.  This group is by far the least whiny I have ever had the pleasure of playing with.  Yesterday, everyone was a little strained.  I have confidence that we are all sophisticated enough to work through our issues. 



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> 4)  This group, for a bunch of supposedly exalted characters has yet to, as far as I can remember, do anything I would remotely call heroic.  We are very good at running away in a confused mass, though.  This is sure why I signed up to play this game.




Firstly, your sarcasm does nothing to prove your point, it just makes you sound like a jerk, and makes it difficult for me not to become offensive in my responses.  If you have an issue with the way the characters work, say something.  You often remark how you never say anything in game, maybe you should.  I understand that you choose to play Kaereth's low intelligence in a way that he doesn't speak in a sophisticated way.  But his wisdom could be a guiding force amongst us.  Don't knock it until you try it.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> 5) d20 is a broken, broken system.




You've said that already.  This does nothing to further your point, but instead makes me less inclined to believe you.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I have, at least, discovered why I've never played through a campaign in this system though.  Once you hit about 10th level it just starts to suck.  Maybe over the coming hiatus I'll be able to find something redeeming in this thing.  Maybe not.  I like my character, the story is intriguing, but I'll be damned if the party's done a damned thing of interest since we left the monastery.  All this sudden flurry of activity to try and rescue this thing strikes me as ridiculously funny.  If it takes half the game and characters can become as powerful as they have through the vast amount of incompetence, indecision and disunity as this group has, one wonders why we'd bother now.




I joined this campaign right after the incedent in the monestary, and I don't really know what happened before that.  Maybe that's your point.  But I know that the one thing we've been searching for for a long time is a unifying purpose.  And we've finally found one.  You made the point yourself that no one is perfect.  Everyone is fallible.  Our characters are fallable and there's no reason why we should emerge from any situation without a few scrapes and bruises.  One thing's for sure, this negativity does nothing to help.



			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna quit now before I alienate anyone any further, but it sure as hell felt good to say all that.  Now I'm going to go kill electrons in cold blood in the hope that it will help me vent the rest of this burning, burning rage.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

I suggest that we all take this down a notch.  Perhaps 2.  Perhaps 10.  

As the DM, I can say with some assurance, as the arbiter of the system, that the system is not broken.  +35 to a check does not break the system--in fact, this is one of the areas that I think the system has shined in.  Once you get to medium/high level, you should be able to basically shape the reality of the peasantry.  Of course they'll believe you!  Even the least powerful among you could kick their @$$'s with one (or two) hands behind your backs.  I like the D20 system, as it is easily the friendliest system to the DM in existence.  Handy. 

As for the lack of character deaths--that is entirely my doing.  I give you hero points (not a real rule) and let you stabilize on a Fort. Save DC 15 (normally, a 10% chance every round).  I put the advantage in the character's hands, because I want it to be a BIG DEAL when one of you bites it.   

Now that I have said my piece in defending my beloved D20 system, I want to encourage you all to take a deep breath, take a step back, and think about what you're arguing about.  There can be no winners, only bruised friendships coming out of this one.  Agree to disagree if it's necessary, but a point-by-point rebuttal helps no one.  

The characterization of the campaign as a series of failures is not a fair one.  The characterization of the characters as unheroic is similarly unfair.  I have the records.  I have the notes.  Saving dwarves being slowly tortured certainly counts.  Guiding the refugees out of Oceanus certainly counts.  Furthermore, insulting the game insults the work that I put into it.  And believe me, I put a lot of work into it.  

Anyway, we're all friends (or at least, I hope we are).  Losing friends/players over this is even more asinine than losing friends/players over who's house we play at.  If there's no way to salvage it, then let's quit and move on.  Does it really need to be "salvaged?"  No.  

Bah.  Angry DM.  Sorry.  The Universe is shutting up.  Just remember (please) who spends the week preparing for the game, and who it hurts to insult that preparation.

Now, let's knife some hobos (in real life), make some plans (in game), and get on with life (in both).


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 5, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> It seems that most of the problems you speak of here have to do with me, so I will do my best to answer them.




  Actually that's not true at all, but if that's what you choose to believe, so be it.




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Firstly, just because you are frusterated with aspects of the game doesn't mean they're wrong.  If you have problems with something that is going on in or out of game, why don't you say something when we're together?  Maybe the reason the "wrong" things keep happening is because no one knows how much they frusterate you.




   Yep, last time I checked when I get frustrated, it generally means everything is peachy keen.




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> No system is perfect.  If you want a system that is completely realistic, than you shouldn't be playing a fantasy game.  It kind of defeats the purpose.  As far as adding numbers to skill checks, for sake of arguement let's say a 3rd level spell gives you a +30 bonus to, oh, i don't know, a bluff check.  Magic is powerful.  But the ability to be extremely good at your area of focus is consistant in any game I've ever seen.  Xath happens to be very persuasive. Kaereth happens to be incredibly good at both offensive and defensive fighting styles.  Who wants to be in a fantasy situation where they can't excel at anything?  Maybe this is what makes a roleplaying system good for you.  I happen to like the one I'm in.




  I never claimed there was a perfect system.  I'm expressing an opinion.  I'm expressing flaws in the current system.  Game mechanics can often be improved, hence house rules.  I just think there's better ways then giving people bonuses for everything under the sun.  There's also ways to excel without requiring stupid high numbers for everything.  This systems clearly designed for inordinately powerful, "heroic" gaming.  I'm learning that I prefer a different style with a slightly lesser power curve.  That's neither here nor there.  Like I said, I'm venting.  I tried to make that pretty clear.  But when I see that next level I'm going to be able to attack 3 times a round at a +18 bonus, I just wonder what I'm playing for?  Like I mentioned, the danger factor just goes away.  There's less tension and I'm not as entertained, nor as involved in the story.  It clearly matches up with how you like to game and that's fine.  It seems to match up with how the rest of the group likes to game.  That's also fine.  I like the group and have enjoyed playing with you guys mostly, so I'm willing to suck it up and deal with a system that to me, in a word, sucks.  Maybe that's no longer enough and I need to go out and find a group that better fits me.  I don't know.





			
				Xath said:
			
		

> I, though possibly inadvertantly, find this statement to be extremely insulting, though i respect it as being your opinion.  I, although, object to your extreme generalization.  Last night alot of focus was put on the fact that Xath wouldn't be exalted if she killed Edriss while he was helpless.  Do not mistake that for the reasoning behind anything I did last night.  The Only exalted ability that Xath has is 1 spell that helps all of the fighters become better at fighting.  It doesn't really help her, it helps you.  I do for Xath what I do for any character I portray, whether it be onstage or in a roleplaying game.  Because Xath is continually changing, I do more.  I spend approximately 3 hours a week writing character history for Xath so that there is a reason behind every choice she makes.  Please do Not mistake this for playing towards alignment, because you know what?  If Xath's alignment changes, it doesn't matter.  It's already changed once.  You know why she had a moral qualm with killing Edriss?  Because she'd only seen the guy twice.  Both times he was agressive were because we had started it.  If it had been someone like Nightgrove, she wouldn't have had any qualms.  If it had been the Bluestar, or an agent of the Bluestar, no problem.   However, all evidence that I have seen shows that most likely the King, and therefore Edriss, are allied with the evils of the west, not the Bluestar.  Being of evil doesn't warrent a death sentence.  Nor should being good necessarily allow you to live.  Xath is fallible, she hesitated in killing Edriss, because she abhors senseless violence.  Had Edriss been actively trying to kill one of you, she would have stepped right in.  But every time, he'd fought us, it was our fault.  Arfin may have hated him, but he had saved Arfin's life. No one has yet to tell me of any horrific deed they knew Edriss to perpetrate without instigation.  Maybe you know of something.  I don't.  You say that characters should be flawed, but moral dilemmas are stupid and annoying.  It seems to be a contradictory statement.




  This statement was not just directed at you, but clearly that's how you've taken it.  Now I know more than I ever cared to about the inner thought processes of a fictional character.  I'd also like to say that I never said moral dilemmas are annoying.  In fact, I said I'm all for them.  I just said don't be a moron about them.  Like making moral dilemma's where they aren't necessary and slow down game play.  Having a discussion about morality and alignment for 45 minutes before taking any action is annoying.  At least in my opinion.  Maybe some people like that, but there's a limit to my tolerance for it.  That's been crossed almost every session we've played.  Sometimes you have to drop the characters a bit to further game play, because this is, after all, not a play, but a game.  My point is, we don't need to have intense discussions on whether or not Xath would find a certain character evil before we can get to the important part, namely, kicking evil's ass.




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> I'll respond to a specific example of this.  I don't know if this was the instance you were refering to.  I was kind of upset when the plan we had spent so much time working on was pulled apart by a piece of information that our characters would of known but we did not.  We then, were not allowed to replan.  But you know what?  After the game, we sat down and talked about the reasons why we thought what we did.  And we worked it out in a mature fashion.  This group is by far the least whiny I have ever had the pleasure of playing with.  Yesterday, everyone was a little strained.  I have confidence that we are all sophisticated enough to work through our issues.




  That particular issue did not even cross my mind.  My point still stands.  We don't need to try and "beat" Kennon every single time he does something that confounds our plans, takes advantage of forgotten information, etc.  That's part of the fun, is it not?




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Firstly, your sarcasm does nothing to prove your point, it just makes you sound like a jerk, and makes it difficult for me not to become offensive in my responses.  If you have an issue with the way the characters work, say something.  You often remark how you never say anything in game, maybe you should.  I understand that you choose to play Kaereth's low intelligence in a way that he doesn't speak in a sophisticated way.  But his wisdom could be a guiding force amongst us.  Don't knock it until you try it.




  First, this is a message board.  Second, this is a message board for a rather silly game.  Whether you think I make a point or not is irrelevant.  Like I said, I'm venting.  I put that at that top, so there'd be no mistake.  My favorite part was when I designed a sophisticated, tactically sound plan for a fighting retreat, but then everyone got worried about the peasants so that something I invested a lot of time and energy and, indeed, derived a lot of pleasure in designing (because I like the military stuff and I understand that not everyone does, but this seemed like a good opportunity to play with that, in-game without derailing anything).  Maybe I'm just frustrated that I can't do that so much with Kaereth because of his intellectual limitations and that stuff is a lot of the reason why I play these games.  But I guess as long as the NPC peasants got out all right and their town was captured without the semblance of resistance...
  Your high and mightiness is also taking away from your points.  Just so long as we're taking shots at each other.




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> You've said that already.  This does nothing to further your point, but instead makes me less inclined to believe you.




  See above.  Also note at the top, it said venting.  And seeing as how it's an opinion and you've already noted your devotion to the system, clearly I'm not trying sway you.  Actually, I've surrendered to the notion of swaying anyone in this group that there might actually exist other systems that could, at times, be as much fun or even preferable to d20.  But I'm the heathen here.  And that's fine.  But allow me my God-given right to vent frustration from time to time, even to the point of repeating myself.  I may be doing it as much to get it off my chest than to make a point with the inconvertible.





			
				Xath said:
			
		

> I joined this campaign right after the incedent in the monestary, and I don't really know what happened before that.  Maybe that's your point.  But I know that the one thing we've been searching for for a long time is a unifying purpose.  And we've finally found one.  You made the point yourself that no one is perfect.  Everyone is fallible.  Our characters are fallable and there's no reason why we should emerge from any situation without a few scrapes and bruises.  One thing's for sure, this negativity does nothing to help.




  Please, do tell what this purpose is.  The liege blades?  Defeating evil?  Wondering if it's okay to kill people that are attacking us if, after all, they're just doing their jobs?  It seems to be that we more have a bunch of goals which we can then muddle through, somehow gaining experience and otherwise making fools of ourselves after which, we will likely, through the DM's grace, acquiring the blades and defeating evil through unbridled incompetence.  Heck, maybe it's all my fault.  Clearly, there is more I could have done.  Like I said, we'll see how I'm feeling after this hiatus.  I may just be done with this whole game for awhile.
  Also, please stop thinking this has everything to do with you.  You are not the catalyst for any of this, beyond the 20th century morality you delight in taking back to a medieval fantasy game.  It's a whole lot of stuff and probably some stuff which really has nothing to do with any of you, as unfair as that is.  Such is life.
  On the contrary, this negativity has been very beneficial to me.  See, I vented.  I feel better.  Everyone knows where I stand.  They can like it or hate it, I don't care, but I'm all set for now.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 5, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I suggest that we all take this down a notch.  Perhaps 2.  Perhaps 10.




  That's no fun.  



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> As the DM, I can say with some assurance, as the arbiter of the system, that the system is not broken.  +35 to a check does not break the system--in fact, this is one of the areas that I think the system has shined in.  Once you get to medium/high level, you should be able to basically shape the reality of the peasantry.  Of course they'll believe you!  Even the least powerful among you could kick their @$$'s with one (or two) hands behind your backs.  I like the D20 system, as it is easily the friendliest system to the DM in existence.  Handy.




  As an experienced gamer, I can tell you that it is broken.  But that is neither here nor there.  You will never convince me and I will never convince you.  It's a matter of what you like in a game and I've found other systems that are better suited for what I like in a game.  We all know where we stand on this and, thus far, I've dealt with it.  But right now I'm feeling a little d20 fatigue.  And I personally don't believe we should be able to "shape the reality" of the peasantry.  Virtual automatic success just isn't that much fun in my book.  Especially when I see next level or two I'm going to be able to do 3 attacks at my maximum attack bonus and crap.  But I guess learning what I like and dislike is a valuable lesson of this game.



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> As for the lack of character deaths--that is entirely my doing.  I give you hero points (not a real rule) and let you stabilize on a Fort. Save DC 15 (normally, a 10% chance every round).  I put the advantage in the character's hands, because I want it to be a BIG DEAL when one of you bites it.




I understand this, but if there's no danger and I "die" just about every session, if not more, and get healed up almost instantly with little to no consequences, it just dulls the edge.  When I GM I don't like to kill characters either and, indeed, am probably nicer than my comments here might suggest, but again, when I GM it's about making it fun for the players and there are certain groups that will accept and enjoy a more lethal game.  Clearly this is not one.  



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Now that I have said my piece in defending my beloved D20 system, I want to encourage you all to take a deep breath, take a step back, and think about what you're arguing about.  There can be no winners, only bruised friendships coming out of this one.  Agree to disagree if it's necessary, but a point-by-point rebuttal helps no one.




Who's arguing?  I've been pretty clear that this is all venting.    



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> The characterization of the campaign as a series of failures is not a fair one.  The characterization of the characters as unheroic is similarly unfair.  I have the records.  I have the notes.  Saving dwarves being slowly tortured certainly counts.  Guiding the refugees out of Oceanus certainly counts.  Furthermore, insulting the game insults the work that I put into it.  And believe me, I put a lot of work into it.




Yes, some of us actually attend our classes. 

I never intended to insult the game or the work you put into it.  You are an excellent DM and have done an admirable job with an often moronic group of characters, none of whom would survive in the real world.  But that's what we have fantasy for after all, anyway.  The point is, I'm beginning to understand where my fatigue with this game after a certain point comes from.  And that's no one elses issue.  Maybe some of this is simply attributable to the bitch of a semester I've had and that's now getting worse.  Which is also not your fault, but I usually associate friends with people I can vent to and say whatever I want with the understanding that I am just venting.  But perhaps "friend" is too strong a word at this point in time.  Whatever.  Like I said, this hiatus will probably be good for me and maybe I can find redeemable qualities in this silly game again.


----------



## Archon (Apr 5, 2004)

*perspective*

what's goin' on? you guys are being silly. don't fight here. i'd rather you not fight at all, but hey, beggars can't be choosers. i care about you guys too much to see this go down. if we can't all hug and be friends, then we need to put EVERYTHING on the table and say "why" we can't hug and be friends. and i know it's a lot easier to be angry and say things on the "interweb" that we don't really mean. so lets stop, and think about this. 
it's a game, but it's also a story. a story all of us have worked hard on and shared in. 
so let's be cool. everybody, be cool. and let's enjoy the time we get to spend together. and hey, if a cool story comes out of it too, bonus.
high fives and loving head-butts all around. 
-mik aka "puddin' head"


----------



## Laurel (Apr 5, 2004)

*I vote anarchy.... only in real life...*

I will only say- I agree with some points made above and Gerti those points (I think) were not directed at any one person, because I know I have even helped some along.  This is my first game, so I like both Roll and Role playing though roll playing is much easier to get the hang of and hey killing is always fun in Kat's book   But a good balance is cool to play with.  Also moral dilemma’s are fun in my book because they change your character maybe not how you want, but that is part of growing which your character is doing!



But on to game, game stuff.... 

*Goals for group: *

1) find blades to defeat dragon/undead army, and since one is bluestars blade also to defeat him or keep him in his kingdom north

2) dethrone current falcon king who is (maybe) working with dragon/undead emperor thus restoring the falcon kingdom to Jaine 

--by completing 1 we can complete 2--



*Actions: *

1) Asking if any will fight with us against the oppressors who took their homes, lives, and will try to take their very souls -(followers)- hoping those that farathier has trained for battle will come with us- thus starting an army. These followers would also include some of the sailors and Mr. Shippy (whatever his new name is) who we are giving a boat to  Don’t forget some sailors are already won to our cause. –This does not mean everyone we train we take and only those willing--

Also, someone who is a melee fighter should help Farathier teach these recruits –Arfin and/or Archonus with the blades.  Also, Kareth it would be awesome if you could pass on some teachings of hand to hand with these people.



2) Once we have at least two main victories under our belts proclaim (with her permission) Jaine as head commander of Phoenix Army and rightful heir to falcon kingdom until then just proclaim us as Phoenix Army –Xath to make banner and Justice to make it holy 



3) Jaine ordered Archonus and thus the rest of us to find the blades or about the blades and not to worry about her -reason we did not go with her to Silvanis in the first place!   When we get to Silvanis, instill Jaine as our over-leader of Pheonis army, more proclomation then actually having her give orders sinc eshe is noble and not military I assume.

4) In Silvanis find out what the king's army is up to -invading Bluestar territory or making an alliance or something else.  Scouting and coning mission will go into effect and the generals will leave the army with our seconds under jaine -what they do depends on the situation.


5) There are possibly 3 blades right here where we are- 

a- greyclaw: lost to us

b- Isle of mourning: they do not know about it yet- may not be smart to assume there is only one book in the whole world that talks of where it is

c-the ruined city: unless we just walk around all the ruined cities this one is farfetched

We decided last game to go to Silvanis this means we are leaving ALL these blades at the possible hands of the enemy -just so everyone knows

6) Ask the duke and any other leader types to send word/proclomation that Link forgave the high alder –they may be allies who will fight with us- since now they can make the correct choice and be on the winning side!



7) with the mad extra experience points we got two games ago, I say we take the vow of friendship or whatever it is- even if your character does not feel all lovey-dovey for the others this gives us mad bonuses and extras.  Also, as generals we will be splitting up at some point in time –generals have huge groups of militia so we will not be standing next to each other in battles.





8) Whoever is in our army needs to know each of us- that means each person is visible to everyone.  Your character can go have private time, but these people need to know *we are a unified front* and they can count on us the people not the shadowy ‘well, I think he is with them and I think he is helping us.’  Xath will be huge in this by telling stories of any open heritage and possible future and the darkness of the evils and the good of what we have done together already 



9) If we are sharing other information about background/life it should be public with everyone in the group –like the boat.  This is a big moment for the last shot to tell us your life story, but if you believe in the end goals then you would share all information that would help achieve that goal and anything that might hinder that goal! Also remember if something comes out later that you could have said now will most likely not go over well with quite a few –most of us remember Edriss and others betrayals-

10) Yoshi is with us, and as Farathier's mount wheather he rides him or not -if not farathier or I though just watch all the penlaties without all the mounted feats.  We need at least 8 horses for packs -food and such and we need some for riding -making sure of stragglers, in case we get injured.  The group will move slower the bigger we are, but followers need leaders and this is our army so we are the leaders. 


*Leadership:*

Justice and Xath make the most sense charisma and intelligence wise- Justice due to her background with military training and fighting should be primo choice from the in game character stats and background.

Whoever is leader should defer/ask Kareth, as he is the wisest, what his council would be.  Also Jeremiah has played enough to advise through Kareth.





*Questions:*

1) Would we align ourselves with one evil to conquer another and then destroy the evil we are with –a lets deal with this enemy and then you are my enemy not friend again?

2) Gerti- from the prophesy, which blades have we linked to what places and which are still unaccounted for? 

3) Connection of the triangle –bluestar, falcon king, dragon emperor?
4) Kareth/Jeramiah: What of Mr. Miagi's people, can they be a part fo the army and meet us in Silvanis? Can they send us word of what is happening at the other portal we saw in the sea? Can they report on the portal they had opened originally? Can Kareth point on a map where they are from?  Where did Mr. Miagi go to? 
5) Find out more about the portals –we have left one open to their use there will be/most likely are more out there.   How to destroy them completly, and who to tell warn or thier exsistance?????? 


-if you have any questions e-mail me tomorrow xenajaneway@hotmail.com J

PS- I do not care if any or none of the above make sense as they are a starting point -so even if you bash them all we are still making progress!



-Kat--Baroness L’Aurel Woodshadow


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

Mik's post is a good idea.  Also, Kat's post is a good idea.  

*Head butt o' love*


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

> 6) Ask the duke and any other leader types to send word/proclomation that Link forgave the high alder –they may be allies who will fight with us- since now they can make the correct choice and be on the winning side!





The Universe hadn't thought of that, in exactly those terms.  Extra special good idea.  My recommendation?  In addition to the Phoenix banner, you maybe need a Woodsahdow banner.  Rebellions often depend on the margianalized, and High Alder are nothing if not that.  There are other margianilized parts of the populace as well, but I'll make you all think of those.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 5, 2004)

*down boy, down!*

--Och! Mik warn me first- go back to playing with _________ (fill in the blank) If you did not answer 'your car clock' you are wrong!
I will only say on the emotional issues- I agree with some points made above and Gerti those points (I think) were not directed at any one person, because I know I have been the cause of some (Something I can only try not to do again). This is my first game, so I like both Roll and Role playing though roll playing is much easier to get the hang of and hey killing is always fun in Kat's book  But a good balance is cool to play with. Also moral dilemma’s are fun in my book because they change your character maybe not how you want, but that is part of growing which your character is doing! I also really like this campaign because it is so different and thanks to kennon really has that unique feel. 


-Kat-

sorry kind of re-peat I did not think the other posted!


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

*My Apology*

I'm sorry I was such a butt-munch in my response.  I hadn't had the greatest day, and reading that post really got me riled up.  I respect your right to vent.  I also realize that one of the reasons I was so upset is because I despise talking about matters like feelings over text.  Its too easy to misinterpret, which I think I did on several points.  

You guys are the best group of people I've ever roleplayed with.  And I won't say anymore because when I write it, it looks sappy.  And I try not to be sappy whenever possible.

Anyway...I'm sorry.

-Gertie the electrocuted

Hey, ENworld apparently does not believe in daylight savings time.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 5, 2004)

*Probably going to be a LONG post...*

First-- about the drama...

This is childish.  We are all stressed out.  We do lots of things... plan weddings, go to school, work (some full time), participate in theatrical productions... the list goes on and on.
However, being stressed is no excuse for wailing on your friends and making personal attacks about characters we've all invested lots of time in.  Wail to them, not on them-- please.

Now-- I hope that we can all leave this behind us and get on with the game.



Second point-- About the leadership...
Once again, Justice is all for the leadership position.  I am more than willing to invest the time and the effort (outside of school, homemaking, and everything else I'm involved in) to learn the ways of military tactics.

Moreover, Justice is already a well rounded diplomat (+25 to Diplomacy-- not quite as high as Xath... but, if I ever need her to speak to a group of people for me-- I hope that she would accept the invitation).

Third-- Group Unity
Well, this entire ideal was kind of disrupted tonight... but, I hope that we can utilize the break over the next weekend to work through all of the out of game negativity so that, when we get back together, we can have a fun, productive, and less confused adventure.

However, I think that group unity is going to come through a group quest..

And so, I proudly present #4!

Fourth-- The Quest..
We have a couple options

Find the blades ourselves-- this means taking on a fairly large task... and it also means that the evil-ness is going to be trying to get them from us.
So, if we manage to get the blades, we then have to find a way to raise an army to protect them...

Raise a rebel army and let the bad guys find the blades so that we can use that army to take back the blades.
This would include things like roping in alienated populations (ie high elves and wizards) to fight with us... all the while we are acquiring this army, the king and the dragon people are gathering the blades and we, once we've gotten this army-- will go steal them back, save the princess, and beat the game! *cue victory music*

I believe that the blades are the key to winning the throne and giving it to Jane.  So, as I see it, they are the key to moving forward in the game

The optionis are sort of circular... get the blades and raise an army or do it the other way around... The two tasks will certainly overlap if the opportunity presents itself... 
These may seem like "goals" but, if we can get the entire group unified under one goal we can start to make PLANS!  This is where the largest amount of group strife comes from... massive confusion because we all have goals that don't necessarily coincide...
We need to select a puropse--stick with it--and from that comes the plans.

This probably all seems a little confusing-- and, granted, I am rambling--but, it will become more clear once I have the time to actually write everything out in detail..

Right now, I request a vote: find the swords ourselves or get an army and fight for them...

Let me know what you think:  lizbauman@cox.net

For now, I'm done...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

OOOh!  OOOH!  be sappy!  I want to see it!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 5, 2004)

*Agreement*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> OOOh!  OOOH!  be sappy!  I want to see it!




I agree...

And, snaps to Gertie. 

Let's all move on and game like good little nerds!


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

*Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?*

Where are those spirit blades now?

Aldersblade high in the hands of lost hero- that would be Link Woodshadow's sword, which as far as we know, is gone.

Mansblade in the Lichlord's Keep- That would be with the Bluestar

Dwarvenblade in the lost stone halls- Possibly Dwarven Sylvannus, which were lost to the forces of the Bluestar almost 40 years ago, possibly somewhere else.

Sendersblade in Lady Shadow's tomb- Tiamat is Lady Shadow.  She died on the Isle of Mourning (Mordred's Isle) but who knows where her tomb is.  Oberon and Tiamat were believed to have killed each other in divine battle in 2 BL.  However, Oberon didn't die, and the prophecy suggests Tiamat did not die either, but that Oberon had given up his immortality to imprison her once more.  It's possible that her tomb is not where she is interred, but where she is imprisoned.  Now when Tiamat seduced Morgath to produce a son, Mordred the Black, his true form turned out to be that of a Shadow Dragon.  Obviously Morgath was not a Dragon so that leaves Tiamat, Lady of Shadow.  Could this be connected to all of the Dragonish stuff of the West?

Sendersblade at the builder's pyre- Alright, so Quarion is the builder, but where is his pyre?

Forestblade in my daughter's crypt- Oberon's daughter was buried on the Isle of Mourning (Mordred's Isle)

Saintsblade at the priest's secret rest- no friggen clue

Drakesblade in the hands of Kings!- no friggen clue as well

Deathsblade 'neath the ruined city- Possibly Caer Maelyn, but there are alot of ruined cities

Earthsblade with the lichlord's blood- It may be with Archonis' family, it may be with Archonis Bluestar.  This we need to determine fairly soon, lest Archonis' entire family be killed.  

Moonsblade in the Builder's Glory- In Quarion's Wall.  I'd be hesitant to remove that one since it may be what powers the magic to keep the Bluestar in the North.

Aldersblade True in the city of Forsaken Blood- This would be Oceanus, and it wouls also be gone.

Leigeblade at the side of rulers, Leigeblade stolen from the sea, Leigeblade as Serpent's salvation, Leigeblade's capture is the key-  um "Pirates"...yeah

Umm, ok, so the prophesy was told in Caer Maelyn, Raith Truthbearer wrote this in the "bowels of the old libraries in the Citadel"  There are quite a few citadels, but this should be a very old one, as far from Caer Maelyn as possible.  Yet we found this in the libraries of the Woodshadow.  Raith was waiting to tell the message to Thane, Link, or Quarion, and waited until the last possible moment to write it down, fearing that it would fall into the wrong hands.  Obviously it ended up with Link, but how much time was there between when it was written, and when it came into the hands of Link Woodshadow.  Did he show it to his daughter?  If so, does she have the knowledge of the 13 spirit blades as well?  Is she working for the Bluestar or for the West?  These are all things we should think about.


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

*Leadership*

While Xath may have the most well developed speaking skills, I do not pretend to know anything about fighting, running an army, etc.  And since we're the ARMY of the Phoenix, Xath as a leader does not sound good to me.  

Three cheers for Justice.


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

1) Would we align ourselves with one evil to conquer another and then destroy the evil we are with –a lets deal with this enemy and then you are my enemy not friend again?

How do we know that the 2 evils are not already allied against us?  Also, by aligning ourselves with one evil, we make them stronger, making it that much more difficult to defeat them in the end.  Also, there's the whole allying with evil thing.  The best of both worlds would to make each evil see the other as a growing threat that needs to be taken care of, more than they need to conquer the Falcon Kingdom.  However, the chances of us orchestrating this are extremely slim.  Whichever evil we go after first will give the other a chance to become more powerful.  To the point, I don't like the idea.

2) Gerti- from the prophesy, which blades have we linked to what places and which are still unaccounted for? 

See above post.

3) Connection of the triangle –bluestar, falcon king, dragon emperor?

Well, if my suspicions of Tiamat are true, that would explain the Dragon Empire's hatred of the Falcon Kingdom.  The one person who would know the most about that would be the Bluestar, as he intensly studied Mordred the Black's works before becoming evil and Lichifying himself.  However, its not like we can just walk to the frozen north and ask him, is it.

5) Find out more about the portals –we have left one open to their use there will be/most likely are more out there. How to destroy them completly, and who to tell warn or thier exsistance??

3996 BL Runed weapons are hidden, by their bearers, in thirteen Rune Stones, which are themselves hidden throughout the kingdom. Tagren Blayz, leader of the Black Talon, attempts to summon extra-planar aid to prevent Morgath from capturing the capital, Caer Albion. The portal, a Great Race artifact, fails. Instead, an unclosing gateway to the abyss is opened. With his dying breath, Blayz magically seals the city, trapping demon, devil, and abomination inside the city’s mithral walls.

4 BL Oberon is reborn, aided by the magics of the Apecto, and the great hero Dittymus. Caer Albion is cleansed, and the portal to the Abyss closed. Several other portals are discovered in Prydein and around the ringed continent. 

But then the revolution came.  As far as history is concened, the other portals were never closed.  But they were discovered at some point, and there should be record of that somewhere.  One thing to worry about is that the Portal at Caer Maelyn was closed, not destroyed.  Let's hope they can't reopen that monstrosity.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

*A Note On Portals...*

There are a few things about the portals that your characters would probably know. 

When the portal to the Abyss in Caer Albion was cleansed, then closed, it was done...imperfectly. Because of the actions of Lady Tiamat herself to stall the closing, certain things were trapped between worlds, in the fabric of the portals themselves--Demons, monstrous undead, and evils more unspeakable even than those... 

Thus, while several portals were found, they have rarely been used in the past millenium, because of what lies along the "Path." 

You found one of these portals in the forest--it was the gateway through which Lord Miagee's people came. More than likely, the strange creatures that poured through it after you opened it part way were part of the remnant of evil that remains in the portals. You've seen several in use since then (whether or not you realized it at the time)...so their knowledge has clearly not been completely lost. 

Using the portals is dangerous--so dangerous that the Kingdom (despite its resources) has largely ignored their uses.

Portals work several ways.  The easiest (but most dangerous) is a portal-to-portal trip.  You simply have to know the right combination on the stone for this, and have enough energy to power the stones.  When using this method, the Portal Daemons are free to act against you as long as the portal remains open.  Nonetheless, there are not many Portal Daemons, and they are not omniscient.  If they are not at the right place in the Plane of Gateways, you can pass safely.  

More difficult (but less dangerous) is simply using the magic of the portals to enhance existing magics.  Using the stones, teleportation magics are generally more accurate, and more powerful.  In short, personal power is amplified.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

> The one person who would know the most about that would be the Bluestar, as he intensly studied Mordred the Black's works before becoming evil and Lichifying himself. However, its not like we can just walk to the frozen north and ask him, is it.



Well, you could sure try!  *Laughs maniacally*


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, it's very reasonable to assume that Link's daughter knows what's going on with the spirit blades.  Clearly, the King's forces knew something of them as well, since they put so much effort into getting Link's.  However, even if they have the prophecy, they still have to put the information together, just like you do.  

None of the verses give map coordinates, and so you certainly have a chance of getting some of these before they do...it'll just take some detective work.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 5, 2004)

*Another Ceremony, Another Perspective*

It was shortly before sunrise, and I closed my eyes, deepening the comfort of darkness. Justice had reluctantly left the pyre an hour ago, but I knew better than to leave it alone, even then. He’s probably dead, but there’s no sense in taking chances. After all, death is no bar to being a pain in the ass.

Nonetheless, Edriss’s corpse was good to us, that night. No sudden rise of the chest, not even the stirring of an errant shadow. I should have slept. Oh well—plenty of time to sleep when you’re dead. Or not. Most of the dead I know are more active than the living. At least until you cut them into smaller, less-active pieces. 
I squinted. The sun slowly rose, chasing away most of the shadows that had been my sanctuary during the night’s long watch. I moved back, under the overhang, and deeper into the shadows. Part of me felt…wrong, hiding from my friends. But the shadows are safe, and often the best place to hide a monster like me. I remained unseen, even in what was to come. 

There was no music, no pipes. No dull, keening chant. But there was no doubt that this was a funeral procession. Priests that had days ago fled the wreckage of homes that they had doubtlessly known for most of their lives now slowly marched to the solitary wooden bier that stood in the center of Hyrwl. Duke Greyclaw and Inelliron—the regent—walked side by side. By necessity, he was in on everything. Did I trust him? Absolutely not. Was it my decision to make? Unfortunately, no. 

Me? I was glad to see the bastard burn. But we had to maintain certain perceptions. The body lying there was supposed to be a hero. The body lying there was supposed to be the rightful Baron, a man who had died from wounds taken while fighting an imposter. Of course, none of that was exactly true. This was the rightful Baron, but he was no hero.

Justice and L’Aurel followed, at the back of the procession. The rest of us were to maintain our distance—we didn’t want to get caught in the same game of perception that the Duke was so gleefully playing in. By the time the sun had silhouetted the bier, the procession had stopped. To say that a crowd had gathered was an understatement. This was as close as most people ever got to the pomp and ceremony of the high-born. Well, they were up to their @sses in it, now.

The crowd was silent…or at least as silent as a crowd can be. The solemnity of the occasion was enough to keep all but a few of the smaller yaps firmly shut. I was angry—so angry I could have screamed. We had just done this, although the last time it had been for someone who deserved it. My teeth ground against each other as I thought of the honor we were giving to this bastard—elevating him to the same status as the Woodshadow. Spend you’re whole life fighting, and you too can be remembered among the ranks of villainous bastards like Edriss Kiva. 

After a moment of silence, one of the priests stepped forward, out of the semicircle. Old, wrinkled, her skin was paper-thin, almost transparent with age. Stark white hair was tied behind the pointed ears of her people, but she spoke with a voice that was used to filling spaces. “We are gathered here to guide Edriss Kiva, once Baron, Lord of Hyrwl, to the everlasting embrace of the Light. Though flesh is ash, the soul is Light. Through flame, we free the Light and return the flesh to ash.” 

She raised her hands high above her head, saying, “Baron Kiva has helped us from the shadow that overtook our homes, and through his actions, we have found new strength, and a new place to call home. For these things alone, the Light has guaranteed him a place at the side of His throne, at the right hand of heroes.” I almost laughed. 

Her hands fell, and as they did, the semicircle closed, priests igniting their hands, Justice, L’Aurel, Inelliron, and the Duke solemnly carrying torches forward. I saw the flames before I saw the body, reaching skyward, and then blending in with the still-rising sun. The body blackened, sending it’s acrid, sour smell outward in all directions. I loosened my bowstring, but didn’t drop the bow. Never trust the dead. 

The elf woman spoke once more. “As these flames reach toward heaven, so goes the soul of this hero!” As she finished, the uneasy silence broke in the crowd. I heard sobs—wailing refugees. They were actually crying for that bastard! Well, they were crying for what they thought that bastard was. I suppose that’s not quite the same thing.

Before I could grind my teeth down to nothing, the Duke put a stop to the crying. Thank the Light! Stepping forward, his dark features even darker in contrast with the roaring flames behind him, he shouted, “The loss of Baron Kiva will be keenly felt! Yet, before he died, he shared a great secret with me! Baron Kiva came here to take the seat, but not to hold it!” 

This was just like he had rehearsed last night. In his private quarters. You never really know who you can trust.
“This Barony was held in trust for nearly a millennium, awaiting the return of the blood of the Woodshadow. That blood has returned, and stands among us even now! Though two heroes have fallen in as many days, there are many heroes that remain! One of your saviors has carried a secret, her grandfather’s trust, for all of her life…and now, in your time of need, she has returned to take her grandfather’s abandoned throne!”

I heard murmurs in the crowd, then. Confusion. Who was he talking about? 

I knew. We all did—we had carefully constructed each lie, shrouding them in truth. I shudder to think that the sages will never know the truth, but necessity is a powerful thing. We did what we had to do.

“L’Aurel, one of our saviors, is the reason that Baron Kiva hurried from Crisoth. L’Aurel Woodshadow, true Baroness of Hyrwl.” I saw nods, smiles. I even heard a few cheers, probably from those few people who had already forgotten what was burning behind the Duke.

He continued, “L’Aurel Woodshadow has come to take the barony, L’Aurel Wooshadow has come to lead us to victory, safety, with all the blessings of the true Throne of the Falcon Kingdom!” That last was splitting hairs. It wasn’t exactly a lie, but a good portion of it was based on a guess. The night before, we had decided that Jaine Rhynn would have been happy to have one of the King’s baronies under our control. As long as that was true, we could lay a claim to the blessing of the throne, even if we were pretty sure that Tain would be screaming his head off when he heard. Oh well. He’ll probably live. The ones you wish wouldn’t always do. 

They bought it, and then they cheered until Edriss was no more than the ash that the old priests are always telling us we really are. Then, they went back to life, back to building a city in the wilderness, and praying for safety from the dark army that had taken their homes. I was doing my part to help them. We all were. Light forgive us for what we do. 

As the crowd scattered, I dropped from my perch, and hugged the shadows all the way out of town. I skirted the camp, watching, waiting for trouble. That was when I felt it. A cold, wet nose, pressing itself onto the back of my neck. Hot breath, with the stench of old meat almost overwhelming me. 

I turned, slowly, trying not to startle the beast. I expected to see something much smaller…but infinitely less friendly. It was Greylocke, the beast that had guarded Link’s stronghold. The wolf was enormous—big as a horse, and a big horse at that. The hot breath escaped from between ivory, dagger-sharp teeth.

A little hesitantly, I gave the Direwolf a pat on the head, and tried to go back to watching, guarding. The damned thing knocked me over, onto my face. By the time I got up, it had a bone in its mouth (easily 2 feet long—I don’t know what it had killed, but it was even bigger than the wolf), and its tail was wagging. 
I kept trying to go back to watching, but Greylocke was insistent. Fetch it was, until the sun set behind the trees.


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

*Mr. Miagee*

Jeremiah, did Kaereth happen to see where Mr. Miagee went? Or do you know where he is going?  If so, we need to find him because he may have crucial information on the new dragon emporor and on the location of one of the spirit blades.  Please let me know.


----------



## Xath (Apr 5, 2004)

*What to do and where to go?*

Alright, so we've decided to go to Sylvannus, but there are some other things to consider.

1.  We can be fairly sure that the Woodshadow's daughter had access to the same prophesy that we have.  She'd have to make sense of the prohesy, but we may be in a race.

2.  Mr. Miagee may have some crucial information for us.  He may know about the new dragon emporor, and have information on the location of one or more of the spirit blades.  This all depends on whether or not Tiamat is involved, and if so, how much.  The same invasions happening here now, happened in Mr. Miagee's country 16 years ago.

3.  The prophesy we recieved has a period of time where its location is unaccounted for.  As far as I can tell, it was written at citadel refuge, but time past before Link came to take it away.  We may find more information by going there as we originally had planned.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 5, 2004)

*Decisions...*

I don't know that we've decided to do anything-- at least, in my opinion, nothing that can go into the planning process at this point.

Please people, check your email and read my long post from last night.  Let me know what you think is the best option..

1.) Find the blades first.

2.) Raise the army first.

Email me or post it!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

*The Plan*

Much thought and energy has gone into the following PLAN:

First, each member of our group is going to swear the oath of alliance--  At this point in the story, it is not only appropriate but, necessary.  If your character is not willing to do this... they walk.
This will distinguish our team as the Circle of the Phoenix... It has been suggested that we get rings to go along with this as an obvious sign that the individual belongs to the Circle (this would be kept a secret from all but us).

Second, Team Sneak (consisting of L'Aurel and Archon) will infiltrate the big castle in the city Oceanus to find out who the big boss is (Syvattagor is being controlled by someone that we can assume is living in the palace).

Third, we're going to get Jaine to Hyrwl through one of two options-- have her teleported or send Seaborne and some other NPCs to get her.

Fourth, we are going to raise an army to take back Oceanus--at the same time, taking back the blade that we can assume is there. (hopefully getting much more information along the way)
*YAY!*
The raising of the army will be done in several ways but, that's to be posted in the somewhat near future.

Oceanus is a strong city and an excellent base for the Army of the Phoenix.  Moreover, if the king is indeed sending his army to the Frozen North, we've got a great in and should jump at the opportunity.

After taking Oceanus, we begin the quest for the rest of the Blades-- starting with the Isle of Mourning.

These are pretty huge "goals"--but, they are things that, with dedication, I have faith we can actually accomplish...

So, yes... there it is.


----------



## Archon (Apr 6, 2004)

*becomming a team.*

Archon stands with Justice on her descisons. I also say that when we take the Oath, we swear to follow Justice (the person AND the concept) without hesitation, thus giving us an executive leader.  
now, if everyone else agrees, we have a leader, a purpose and most importantly a chance.
mik aka "Sneaker"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

Good idea. A tough fight ahead, but not one that seems completely impossible. Should you choose this path, some of you may pay for success with your lives. Failure would be terrible indeed. But it'd be a helluva way to go.


----------



## Xath (Apr 6, 2004)

*Just some thoughts...*

1.  Oath of Alliance=Awesome

2.  Team Sneak.  While I'm all for the Team Sneakage, let's not forget that Scrying, Clairvoyance, and Clairaudience could give vital information that would keep our sneakers alive.  Scrying may even answer the question for us.  Since it's a divine and arcane spell, I'm sure someone can cast it.

3.  While stopping the existing forces is a good idea, should we not also consider going straight to the source?  We should also try to locate and close as many of the portals as we can find, destroying them as necessary. 

So...wait, we're actually raising an army? For the army of the Phoenix?  What? An idea makes sense! My brain can't take it! Implosion imminent...


----------



## Xath (Apr 6, 2004)

*That 5 week fun-fest*

Thirty-five days with no major mishaps.  So….what to do? 

Xath realizes that it is important to find Mr. Miagee, as he may have crucial information about the whole shebang.  She goes to find Kaereth, hoping that he will know where Mr. Miagee has gone too. 

In general, Xath will work with the Duke, trying to help the refugees of Oceanus set up permanent residences.  There are certain orders of business to take care of in order to set up the new city.
1.	Separation of useful specialties:  Masons, Loggers, Carpenters, Food Preparation, etc.  Those with skills not inherently useful to this situation (IE, sailors, dockworkers) should be put to manual labor or should be apprenticed to the useful skills.
2.	 Set up of a 24 hour crèche.  Everyone will serve work shifts in the crèche while others work on setting up the new city.  Those children old enough can be used as messengers and put in charge of menial tasks.
3.	In most situations such as this, the economy is reduced to a barter system and takes quite a while to recover.  In order to prevent this, the duke and baroness should use the funds allotted (17,100 gp or some part thereof) to keep the economy stimulated.  Firstly, all laborers should be paid a standard wage for work done, as though the entire populace were working for the government.  Therefore, technically the Barony and the Duke “own” every resource produced until the trade market is stable enough to hand it back to the people. 
4.	If a permanent settlement is to be made here, we must know more about the resources of the area.  Send out cartographers and scouts to determine sources for food, water, resources, etc.  We also need to determine key danger areas, locate them and prepare appropriate defenses. 
5.	A defensive barrier should be set up about the circumference of the expanded city, leaving some room for growth.  It would be wise to use a combination of manual defenses and magic.  Hopefully the remains of the mage tower will help as they are defending themselves through this.  Around the wall, trees should be cleared out about 100 yards away from the wall, eliminating the chance of surprise on the city.  If the army of Oceanus decides to move, the city should not be undefended.
6.	Scout parties should be sent out in all directions searching for other refugees who escaped but scattered to the wind.  Since permanent residences are being set up here, this is as good a place for them to come as any.  
7.	If we are missing skilled artisans from any crucial profession, word should be sent out to neighboring cities asking for aid. 
8.	Entertainment should be arranged for the evenings, to keep morale up.  These people have just suffered through immense trauma and cannot be expected to make an instant recovery.

Once we have a definite plan of what we’re going to do, down to the specifics, I’ll write more really interesting stuff…or just more stuff.   Anyway, this is part of what Xath does during our 5 week funfest.  More to come after the Plan.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

*Stuff*

I agree-- oath rocks!

Magical scrying and the like can be useful, as well--we can give it a try however, I wonder if they won't have a protection against it.

Team Sneak has lots of stuff already worked out-- aside from being super sneaky, we'll have non-detection for them and invisibility for the cross over no man's land just outside of the city.
Archon and L'Aurel have worked hard to become as super freakin' sneaky as they are--might as well take advantage of it!  

In a way Oceanus _is_ the main source.  We can easily assume that one of the blades is there--and that the individuals searching for it have information that we don't.  We need to get our hands on it.
When Oceanus is ours, we continue on the quest for the rest of the blades--beginning with the Isle of Mourning because it's right next door.

I'm working on figuring out where all the portals are--we found a couple at the beginning of the campaign... 
But, I don't think that they should be destroyed.  First, I think we need to look for a way to cleanse them and "lock" them--the cleansing process when wrong last time--let's see if we can do it right this time because they could be a very useful tool.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Thirty-five days with no major mishaps.  So….what to do?
> 
> Xath realizes that it is important to find Mr. Miagee, as he may have crucial information about the whole shebang.  She goes to find Kaereth, hoping that he will know where Mr. Miagee has gone too.




Justice does the same-- Mr. Miagee's men and women are incredible warriors-- they would be an incredible addition to the army of the phoenix..

This is another reason why I do not believe that destroying the portals is a good idea-- I could be wrong, but Mr. Miagee still has people in the West... if done correctly this time, we should be able to use those portals to bring them here.

Secondly, I think that sending a message to the monastary somehow is a good idea... they should all be nice and healed up now.  Maybe their warriors can come to our aid at Hyrwl and fight for the Army of the Phoenix...


----------



## Archon (Apr 6, 2004)

*life as a scout*

"4. If a permanent settlement is to be made here, we must know more about the resources of the area. Send out cartographers and scouts to determine sources for food, water, resources, etc. We also need to determine key danger areas, locate them and prepare appropriate defenses. "

During the five weeks Archon has spent time in the surrounding area with L'Aurel and Greylock and the two of us should be able to deliver information about the area in an informed manner.

try so scry. i hope it works, it'd save us unnessesary risk. but if it doesn't, Archon is more then willing to infiltrate Oceanus.

anyway, it's good to hear plans forming.
mik aka "bus boy"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Xath realizes that it is important to find Mr. Miagee, as he may have crucial information about the whole shebang. She goes to find Kaereth, hoping that he will know where Mr. Miagee has gone too.



Good idea.  Waiting on Jeremiah on this one.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> In general, Xath will work with the Duke, trying to help the refugees of Oceanus set up permanent residences. There are certain orders of business to take care of in order to set up the new city.
> 1.    Separation of useful specialties: Masons, Loggers, Carpenters, Food Preparation, etc. Those with skills not inherently useful to this situation (IE, sailors, dockworkers) should be put to manual labor or should be apprenticed to the useful skills.
> 2.     Set up of a 24 hour crèche. Everyone will serve work shifts in the crèche while others work on setting up the new city. Those children old enough can be used as messengers and put in charge of menial tasks.



Interesting ideas, here.  A lot of the people whose trades aren't useful here in the woods are probably being absorbed by Frarathir and Arfin's militia, though.  Maybe you want to include a "signing bonus" to induce people to join either your growing army, or a part-time militia?  

The Creche is interesting.  What does the Baroness think?  

In general, remember that the Duke is just advising Kat.  She's the authority (self-declared), and everyone treats her as such.  Even the Duke.  But, he presents lots of advice.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> In most situations such as this, the economy is reduced to a barter system and takes quite a while to recover. In order to prevent this, the duke and baroness should use the funds allotted (17,100 gp or some part thereof) to keep the economy stimulated. Firstly, all laborers should be paid a standard wage for work done, as though the entire populace were working for the government. Therefore, technically the Barony and the Duke “own” every resource produced until the trade market is stable enough to hand it back to the people.



Interesting idea.  Probably a very good one.  There will still more than likely be some bartering going on, but this will stabilize things a bit.  Once more, depends on the Baroness.    



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> If a permanent settlement is to be made here, we must know more about the resources of the area. Send out cartographers and scouts to determine sources for food, water, resources, etc. We also need to determine key danger areas, locate them and prepare appropriate defenses.



Um...it's a forest.  It has all the things that forests have.  No major rivers or streams, but it's possible to dig some wells, etc.  Sanitation may be an issue in the long run, but other than farmland (which is in short supply) you're okay.  None of the people here are farmers, anyway, so you're probably on a very meat-heavy diet.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> A defensive barrier should be set up about the circumference of the expanded city, leaving some room for growth. It would be wise to use a combination of manual defenses and magic. Hopefully the remains of the mage tower will help as they are defending themselves through this. Around the wall, trees should be cleared out about 100 yards away from the wall, eliminating the chance of surprise on the city. If the army of Oceanus decides to move, the city should not be undefended.



Are you including Hyrwl in this?  Or is it a separate thing?  As for constructing magical walls and defenses, I recommend that you look at the Stronghold Builder's Guide.  I have a copy of it, but I bet you can download it, as well.  It has the costs for walls, etc.  




			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Scout parties should be sent out in all directions searching for other refugees who escaped but scattered to the wind. Since permanent residences are being set up here, this is as good a place for them to come as any.



Very good idea.  Who's in charge of this?  I'd appoint one of the PCs to be "Head Scout".  Kat should choose who, probably.  They can then organize teams, and lead a few themselves.   This is also good introductory missions for your militia.  



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> If we are missing skilled artisans from any crucial profession, word should be sent out to neighboring cities asking for aid.



This is a must.  Perhaps you could use Arfin's diplomatic connections with the dwarves to bring some aid from Khaz Modan?  They probably won't send soldiers, but they may send artisans, etc., assuming you can pay them.  Kat and I were just starting to work on this.  Perhaps you and she can coordinate more closely? 

In addition, publicizing Link's re-acceptance of the High Elves could be used to draw them here, as well.  All of these things take money, though, and 17000 ain't a lot.

That's the universe's take on things.  Good work so far.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice does the same-- Mr. Miagee's men and women are incredible warriors-- they would be an incredible addition to the army of the phoenix..
> 
> This is another reason why I do not believe that destroying the portals is a good idea-- I could be wrong, but Mr. Miagee still has people in the West... if done correctly this time, we should be able to use those portals to bring them here.
> 
> Secondly, I think that sending a message to the monastary somehow is a good idea... they should all be nice and healed up now.  Maybe their warriors can come to our aid at Hyrwl and fight for the Army of the Phoenix...



 Agreed with the monastery.  Not only are Miagee's people there, but there are powerful clerics, as well.  But, the seas are dangerous (as you know).  Crossing them will be difficult indeed.  

On another note, most of the people already here are urban--and thus have few/no weapons.  Any idea on how to get some of those?  (Also, are you going to flaunt the law and use steeldrakes?  If so, where are you going to get them?)


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

*On Oaths*

The Oath of Alliance, as I have said, is a great idea.  The oath of whatever to Justice is less so.  I REALLY LIKE that you have chosen a nominal leader, but if you're going to swear an oath other than the oath of alliance (and individual oaths of friendship), I'd swear an oath to either Jaine (as Queen), or L'Aurel (as Baroness).  I suppose you could do both.  Justice would still be the leader of 'The Circle of the Phoenix' but the group would have extra loyalty to a rightful ruler of one sort, or another.  

Whaddya think?


----------



## Xath (Apr 6, 2004)

*Some Cool Beans*

A magical item that would be really good for us to have.

Since we want to get rings that distinguish us as the circle of the phoenix.

Rings of the Circle of the Phoenix- Mithril rings with a phoenix carved about its circumference, Rings of the Circle of the Phoenix grant the wearers the Permanent effects of Rary's Telepathic Bond.  They come only in pairs, however, more pairs can be added to the bond.

Cost: 15000gp per pair

Yes, they're pricy, but I think they're worth it.  It's like having a silent mind telephone between all of us.  It would be really good for L'Aurel and Archonis to have in Oceanus so that they could communicate without sound. They would also be able to communicate with us while inside.


Also, we have wands of Knock and Detect Secret Doors.  Do either L'Aurel or Archon have use magic device?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

Why not just enchant beans?  The title of the post got my attention...you could put them in your ears...

Hilarious.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

*Telepathic Rings...*

Justice has asked Arfin to craft the rings.  She is waiting for his response...

At this point-- we cannot afford to have the magical telepathy as a part of the rings. (60000 gp for the whole lot)  We have other responsibilities right now-- obligations-- like Seaborne's boat and the rest of the money we owe him.

However, after the Oath of Alliance, we have the ability to know eachother's Status and other stuff like that-- these abilities, though not as powerful as telepathy, serve similar purposes and will have to make due until we can affor them rings.

I think it is a great idea, though-- something that we will hopefully be able to get in the very near future!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> "4. If a permanent settlement is to be made here, we must know more about the resources of the area. Send out cartographers and scouts to determine sources for food, water, resources, etc. We also need to determine key danger areas, locate them and prepare appropriate defenses. "
> 
> During the five weeks Archon has spent time in the surrounding area with L'Aurel and Greylock and the two of us should be able to deliver information about the area in an informed manner.
> 
> ...



 Scrying is tried.  And fails.  There is shield of some sort.  The palace is blocked, but the city itself is open to scrying--making the entire thing blocked would be far too costly.  

So, besides the palace, where else do you look?  

As for the scouting, I need a spot and search check from both of you.


----------



## Xath (Apr 6, 2004)

*Scrying*

I'd reccomend scrying at the Tower of the Red, Apectan Cathedral, Army Barracks, City Watch, Amastacian Temple, and Navy Base, as well as various locations along the docks.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'd reccomend scrying at the Tower of the Red, Apectan Cathedral, Army Barracks, City Watch, Amastacian Temple, and Navy Base, as well as various locations along the docks.




From my scouting on Thane, I know that the Red Tower is in ruins-- there's nothing going on in there...

However, I don't exactly remember what else I saw... DM, can you give me a refresher??


----------



## Archon (Apr 6, 2004)

*Archon goes to the Zoo*

looks like a field trip. 
the rings are a good idea, but until we can afford the actual enchantment, L'Aurel and Archon can work out a sort of sign language to use in the field. As far as use magic device goes....Archon is 75 xp from gaining a level and i plan i gaining ranks in Use Magic Device. so, yes, Archon would be able to use the scrolls, as long as the Universe concurs.
Kennon, i sent you an electronic letter that contains the results of my various rolls.
mik aka "Zoomaster"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 6, 2004)

You can't afford the magical rings yet, but I bet you could get someone to cast the spell on you...duration is less, but it'd still be handy.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

**

Justice never gets to go to the zoo!!

I want to see the pandas!!!

Panda Attack!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> You can't afford the magical rings yet, but I bet you could get someone to cast the spell on you...duration is less, but it'd still be handy.




The duration isn't nearly long enough-- looked it up today.  We have to get from Hyrwl to the outskirts of Oceanus-- that will take several hours.  By the time we get to Oceanus and Archon and L'Aurel get inside, it would have already poofed away.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

*Banner*

This is roughly what I would like to see the banner look like-- it needs a differnt world map behind it-- there's stuff on it our characters doen't know exists... but-- it was easy to trace, so I used that one...

Also-- I'm not sure what we want it to say...

Open for suggestions...

I know Mik is keen on the phrase "Until the Darkness Fades"... or something along those lines...

"We Will Be As Flame" or "Redemption from Flame"... something along those lines...

Let me know what you think!

Justice will spend an entire evening with another cleric-- maybe Fr. Dorn blessing this-- it will give it certain magical qualities that will benefit the entire group.

If you all want to work on individual symbols or banners, that is also a good idea... Especially L'Aurel... work on a banner for the high elves?  Each group within the army should have their own identifier, I think...


----------



## Archon (Apr 6, 2004)

*good eyes*

calling the Circle (to be, hopefully) together, Archon along with the baroness inform the group that they have found a Portal Stone. it lies outside of town on the site of an old Byzantine battlefield. 
something to add to the mix.
mik aka "Indianus Jonus"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 6, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> calling the Circle (to be, hopefully) together, Archon along with the baroness inform the group that they have found a Portal Stone. it lies outside of town on the site of an old Byzantine battlefield.
> something to add to the mix.
> mik aka "Indianus Jonus"





That's excellent-- maybe we'll be able to use it to bring Jaine and her posse back to us...

I'll do a little research, see what Justice knows about portal stone and whether or not we'll be able to work it.


----------



## Xath (Apr 7, 2004)

*Danger, Danger Will Robinson*

I'd be really careful of bringing an NPC of any sort through a portal without the entire party to take them through.  The reason portals aren't used openly throughout the kingdom is that there are creatures from the Abyss inside.  Granted, they have to be at the right place at the right time, but...I wouldn't want to chance Jaine on it.

By the way, Knock and Decect Secret Doors are wands, not scrolls.  If the duration of Rary's Telepathic Bond isn't long enough, why not see if we can get a scroll of it that Archon and L'Aurel can use before entering the city.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmmm... where to start.... and sorry but this will be a long one 

          1) So far as I know we are still missing at least three for leadership vote … so definitely no oaths yet.

2) Justice needs to go talk to Father George if she has not- as I said before he knows about your parents… who became pirates… who may still be out there…. Pirates are another group of outcasts… may be helpful

3) L'Aurel and Archon are having fun hunting at night anyways, so team sneak is ready - and apparently already found something   I would assume naturally they would start to form a natural ability to use signs or such- hey, sneaking up on Greylocke is not as easy as it looks J  -1 skill point for knowledge (how archonus hunts)- Good to share the info. But only with the seven of us so far… at one of the breakfasts (see * if you have no idea)  As for the going back into Oceanis, L’Aurel would ask Archonus on one of their trips about it, before agreeing to anything.
4) As to scouting parties, seems like the best time for Farathier and Arfin to see what their militia is like and how the groups work.  Scouting for land, people, and resources.

5) Working on the woodshadow banner stuff.  L'aurel would keep to that angle -and only 10 GP for a local to do it  I'm cheap like that... hey, wait...

6) L'Aurel would swear friendship to all, but the leadership one only to Jaine.

7) As Liz may have noticed, L'Aurel will accept ideas and wisdom from all, but she is wearing the burden of these people heavily on herself and on herself alone.  The group goals are still her’s as I put in my first long essay, but all these people are now her responsibility for the time being as well- she will have to weight heavily any sacrifices she makes for the group/adventure goal and those of the people.

8) Gerti/Xath great ideas with the people stuff-- wages will be set for laborers and a bonus for those taking on the militia training.  24 hour crèche sounds a little much, and I would like to not force anyone to work there.  I would assume there are lots of women and men who ran the households… well, no households to run so to run the crèche they go.  I want people to work and work hard, but I do not want to run them into the ground, as they are used to urban life.  As for the children messengers, they get wages but much shorter shifts, and none late at night -older people can do that.  Also. if this makes sense set times for lunch and dinner served from the palace.  Try to get a pattern going a sense of somethign they can count on.  Parents will have to sign their children up for the messenger service though, as I am not going to round them up.  How is the schooling?  Mostly learn a trade or learn from priests?

9) As for resources, that will all be part of a letter she send outs to the cities around- also will discuss at a breakfast meeting (see *) if Arfin would write also to dwarven holds around for help there.  –Maybe while/if Archonus and L’Aurel go to Oceanis we could ask for their aid… JUST KIDDING!

10) L'Aurel also looks over her shoulder a lot... dragon people... hate.... 

11) If we are scrying, I would also ask the Amastatian temple- it does not sit well with L'Aurel and there is some reason it is there pointed the way it is..... oh, wait it's facing Mordred’s Isle….the Isle of Mourning DUH!!!! Let’s hope no one else gets it before we get to it!!!!

12) The banner for the Phoenix looks cool, but I would recommend it being as simple as possible (maybe just the foreground phoenix).  Something people can easily see and know, instead of being caught up in background stuff.... just my two cents there.

13)  For Mr.Miagi’s people before we bring them here –I would suggest by normal means or clerics with portal- having them scout if possible to see about the other two portals on their side of the continent (the one where we found them and one by the sea) or we scry these though I think they will be hidden from us.

14) For Xath- Saintsblade at the priest's secret rest- most likely the Apecto.  I will send you want I got from the mages and see if you can do any better or fit pieces in I am not getting.  Also see if you want/could talk to other mages, priests and see what they know... Though this may tip our hand to snake people if they are out there…  

15) Before we start bringing or planning to bring any rebel or people with death sentences on their head (Jaine, Joshua, Bluemages or anyone else) to Hyrwl Justice, Randall and I need to finish our chat.   Also, complete agreement with Gerti/Xath on the use of portals- very dangerous, and to use an NPC character we are trying to set up as queen… serious backfire!!! One of the goals that is kind of implicit is to keep her alive.

16) For the entertainment aspect, I was hoping Xath could at least partially fill that spot.  She could tell our stories past, and present.  She could even just pass these on to aspiring bards here for them to sing about at night.  But as stated by Xath yes it definitely needs to happen, L’Aurel however, has a horrible voice and no sense of rhyme. 

17) I will not turn away any of the refugees, and I think it a good idea for the scouting parties to also find those wayward people –word should be going to some of the other cities telling people they can come here.  This is for refugees of Oceanis remember that…  

18) I know food will become a problem soon, so L’Aurel will have to see what is included in her Barony, but will not let the forest be slashed and burned- sorry!  When we meet for what is below then L’Aurel can say more on what word/letters she has/is going to send out.

19) If Justice really wants to go to the zoo she could fly to Sylvanis get Jaine who we hope is still there or her contact is actually good- and bring Jaine and Joshua back while just giving orders for the others to flee here--- by the way this is not an actual request as I am sure you will notice… J

*) WILL YOU ALL SHOW UP FOR BREAKFAST WITH THE BARONESS THE MORNING AFTER THE FUNERAL OF EDRISS??? I have asked most of you through e-mail to make it fit with the story and be in character, but not all sorry, and have heard back from no one –since I wrote them just a few hours ago J  There we can decide on oaths and L’Aurel has news that she wants to share with only the seven of you!  Though she does not tell you that part….  Then we can also more talk then jumping and missing some facts in some posts- a more linear conversation if you would.  

These meetings would become everyday if the baroness can arrange it, and for a short period we will enter together, talk, and leave as a unified group.  A council! That the people see as head!  They would serve to talk about what is happening and go over what still needs to be done.  This would give us the time to all this as a group and not in factions, so everyone knows everything! So let me know if you attend the first one… send an e-mail or post—I will send the final stuff to Kennon or better just CC him on everything…. Hmmm… too much e-mail…
Okay I think that is enough for now.. too much to digest, and I know I left stuff out.  Oh Boy!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

*Justice's Parents?*

To the best of everybody's knowledge, my parents are just adventurers.  The last Justice knew her mother was sailing West with Tain.

She was a very brave explorer... but, aside from that-- little is actually known.  They didn't visit me very often, to say the very least... and don't exactly keep in touch.

Justice talks to Fr. Dorn quite often-- she feels very close to him.  It was he that told her of her heritage...
And, from all the stories that he has told, I've never once been told my parents are pirates... or really had that referenced.

Where did you come up with that, Kat?


----------



## Archon (Apr 7, 2004)

*The Breakfast Club of Impact +2*

count an unmasked Archon in. it's about time the seven of us sat down and had a talk. i say we post the breakfast here and we can mail out copies of it to those who cannot post here.
"We only met for one breakfast, but it changed our lives forever." - The Breakfast Club(ish)

mik aka "Quotey McMisquotes"


----------



## Laurel (Apr 7, 2004)

*what happened to the bean idea?*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> To the best of everybody's knowledge, my parents are just adventurers. The last Justice knew her mother was sailing West with Tain.
> 
> She was a very brave explorer... but, aside from that-- little is actually known. They didn't visit me very often, to say the very least... and don't exactly keep in touch.
> 
> ...



Father Dorn mentioned Katie sailing west, and trouble Joshua had gotten into. Then trouble Dorn and Joshua got into and sentenced to exile. Jaine and Joshua also long ago spoke of Justice's mom, Katie, having ships that she would be using for thier purpose. So your mom may be technically under the crown, but she was going to help or Joshua was going to get her to help with the rebels, so even if not pirates -my bad on bad word choice- but she would know saliors who are not satisfied.... but if you have already talked father dorn and can not get anything out of him- L'Aurel will not push it -it is your family, and Joshua should know more anyways.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

Ditto on the breakfast..

But-- couple of things..

(1) If there are reservations about making Justice the "leader" please-- let me know ASAP.  I posted several days ago-- and, having heard no complaints, I went forward with what I saw as the best plan of action for the group...
I took into consideration the ideas and opinions of Archon and The Universe when doing this-- they both agreed.. I trust their opinions-- so, I went forward.
I've still heard no actual complaints but, I get the idea that not everyone is with me.
In reality-- I feel the group should operate like this:
Archon, Justice, and Kaereth are the core strategy force.  The "leader" that all of us have been talking about--and Kennon has begged us to chose--takes into consideration every opinion of the core force and makes a solid decision.  L'Aurel is the group's legitimacy, at least until Jaine gets back.
Arfin is the Dwarf-- he deals with the dwarves.
Xath provides the strong and persuasive voice and the biting social commentary whenever needed.
Tim's character, whose name I can't spell, at current, is doing an excellent job training warriors and will add much to the Army of the Phoenix.

It seemed to me when selecting a "leader" that there were, realistically, 3 choices-- Xath, Justice, and Archon.  These three have the training, experience, and skills to fulfill the position most effectively. (a point agreed upon by the DM)
I know that Archon does not want to play that part.  Xath openly stated that she did not want that position.
So, please-- if you do not want Justice to be the "leader"-- tell me.  I will take no offense-- that's what I requested that you all post or email me about it a few days ago.

(2) Someone somewhere mentioned swearing an oath of Justice-- that was _never _ my intention-- nor was it ever part of her plan as a leader. 
The only oath to be sword right now is the Oath of Alliance between the PCs.
When we have Jaine back here-- Justice, at least, will be swearing Fealty to her as the rightful Queen.

However, I do feel it is completely necessary for the group to swear at Oath of Alliance to EACHOTHER.  As I said before-- prong 1 of Justice's plan is: Swear the oath or walk.

There's my two cents for the moment...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Father Dorn mentioned Katie sailing west, and trouble Joshua had gotten into. Then trouble Dorn and Joshua got into and sentenced to exile. Jaine and Joshua also long ago spoke of Justice's mom, Katie, having ships that she would be using for thier purpose. So your mom may be technically under the crown, but she was going to help or Joshua was going to get her to help with the rebels, so even if not pirates -my bad on bad word choice- but she would know saliors who are not satisfied.... but if you have already talked father dorn and can not get anything out of him- L'Aurel will not push it -it is your family, and Joshua should know more anyways.




Justice will be spending lots of time chatting with him-- hopefully I'll get something out of him soon... in fact, we're going to spend some quality time with the practice swords in the near future-- I'm sure he'll kick my butt but at least he'll be lucid for a little bit.


----------



## Archon (Apr 7, 2004)

*Leaders...*

Justice is the best qualified to lead. high Charisma, Leadership feat, she attended a military academy and she's a paladin. all of these things tend to point towards leadership. so i back her up completely. she has all of are intrests in mind and she has a close connection to the Universe (  ). 
Xath would be a great leader save for the fact that the hard choices of leadership should never be forced on someone with such high Virtue. Being a leader is really about the hard choices and being able to make them. 
Archon in his the true fashion of a martyr would want nothing more then to bare the burden of those hard "moral dilema" choices. but he doesn't speak up. he doesn't say anything. if asked to he'd lead, but never would it cross his mind that you'd all trust him enough to.
so once more we come back to Justice, the best choice and the one i back. but should making a leadership decision ever conflict with her Code she knows she has us to fall back on.
mik aka "miky"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

*On Leadership*

Before I get into any of the in-game stuff, and HOO BOY is there a lot of it, I wanted to touch on some out-of-game considerations on who you choose for a leader.

making all your decisions in-character is all well and good, but at some point, you have to take certain realities into account.  The most important of those realities is out-of-game time.  

Whoever you choose to be the leader has to be "in" the game enough to work on it at times other than when we play.  Perhaps it shouldn't be this way, but your chosen course of action and story that is developing take a little more maintenence than can be provided on a single saturday.  Plans need to be made during the off-days, so that we don't hear complaints about how we're not rolling enough dice.  

What that means is that the leader has to be someone who is willing to put in the extra time.  Experience would tell me that there are only a few of you who can do that.  

Despite all the in-game reasons for any of you to step up and take the reins, some of you CAN'T, because you're unable or unwilling to put in the time.  That's no big deal--just a reality.  

Looking over the boards really says it all.  You're picking a PLAYER to lead, as well as a character, and that leaves only the following realistic options: Liz, Gertie, Kat, or Mik.  Jeremiah has some posts here, as well, but far fewer than the others.  However, Jeremiah, as well as Tim and Greg have far too much going on in real life to devote the same kind of time and effort that you guys do.  In fact, I'm willing to bet that only the four of you msg board junkies will actually read this post.  That being true, we begin to see the ranks of potential leaders thin out.

My second criteria is my inbox--Kat has the lock on DnD related e-mails there, but the other three are hot on her heals as of late.  Tim, Greg, and Jeremiah are nearly *But not completely* silent once more.  (This is not to say that Tim, Greg, and Jeremiah aren't great players--you've all shined brightly at one time or another.  They're just players with more to do in real life.  We need to respect that, and at the same time reward the players that go the extra mile)

Lastly, MSN Messenger.  Kat and Mik fall way behind here, and Gertie and Liz are neck-and-neck.  Liz has her beat in total messages, but a good share of those are not DnD.  Take out all the I Love you's, etc., and we're at a pretty accurate count.      

Even so, Mik and Gertie SPECIFICALLY do not want to lead.  Liz was a tad uncomfortable with it, but is willing to do so.  Mik chose her character, and managed to convince her to do it.  They seem to have Gertie along for the ride.  That leaves Kat.  Kat is a little scattered, and is our newest nerd.  Yet, she is definitely "in" the game enough to make it a possibility.  

That really leaves just Liz and Kat.  

Now we can go to the in-game reasons.  It all comes down to stats.  L'Aurel's INT and CHA are both low.  Makes strategy hard.  WIS is high, but not outstanding.  Nonetheless, she is a semi-legitimate baroness.  

Justice has amazing CHA, good WIS, and a fair INT--far better rounded for actual leadership.  But she is NOT a baroness.  In the best of all worlds, L'Aurel provides legitimacy to the outside while Justice leads the in-group discussions.  I dunno if that can happen or not, but it's all out on the table.  I hope that that helps.


----------



## Xath (Apr 7, 2004)

*The Stuff and What Have You*

I'm on for breakfast cause In the morning, I'm makin' waffles!

By the way, everyone should look at http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=2075

Um, that's about it.  I still support Justice for leader.  And I'm okies with the whole oath.

Ok, I'm done.

- Gertie aka. "wishes she could have cool name things like Mik"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

*Answering the Longest Post EVER*

A great deal of this has nothing to do with me. I'll encoruage you all to attend the "breakfast." Now, I move on to sorting through the flood! 





			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> So far as I know we are still missing at least three for leadership vote … so definitely no oaths yet.




To be fair to Mik and Liz, nobody voted. It was more like three abstentions. Kat has sorta voted with me...but not in the public forum, where it was requested. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 4) As to scouting parties, seems like the best time for Farathier and Arfin to see what their militia is like and how the groups work. Scouting for land, people, and resources.




Agreed. That is a good idea. After the first "breakfast" L'Aurel and Justice should put out the order. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 5) Working on the woodshadow banner stuff. L'aurel would keep to that angle -and only 10 GP for a local to do it  I'm cheap like that... hey, wait...




If this gets done, this should definitely magicked. The symbolism is supercool...think LoTR army of elves, with L'Aurel at their head....*shudders in anticipation* awesome.




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 6) L'Aurel would swear friendship to all, but the leadership one only to Jaine.




Right on. It would appear that this was the plan all along. The question remains if everyone else will swear the oath. So we're clear, the universe thinks it is completely apropriate to assume that you should all trust each other enough to swear an oath. Repeat--this demand is NOT out of line. My messageboard regulars seem ready to accept that.  I am very glad. 






			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 11) If we are scrying, I would also ask the Amastatian temple- it does not sit well with L'Aurel and there is some reason it is there pointed the way it is..... oh, wait it's facing Mordred’s Isle….the Isle of Mourning DUH!!!! Let’s hope no one else gets it before we get to it!!!!





Miracle of Miracles! You figured it out! Don't you love foreshadowing? Also, as a side note, it was the statue, not the temple of the Amastacia that faced Mordred's Isle. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 13) For Mr.Miagi’s people before we bring them here –I would suggest by normal means or clerics with portal- having them scout if possible to see about the other two portals on their side of the continent (the one where we found them and one by the sea) or we scry these though I think they will be hidden from us.




Nobody really knows how to use the portals for their original intentions. The Serpentblood appear to be able to use them in that manner, however. The Mages CAN use them to amplify their own teleportation magics. Who's in charge of this? You'll want to send a PC with any scouting parties. Whoever it is, e-mail me tomorrow, and I'll fill you in. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 15) Before we start bringing or planning to bring any rebel or people with death sentences on their head (Jaine, Joshua, Bluemages or anyone else) to Hyrwl Justice, Randall and I need to finish our chat.




What do you still want to know? I thought I answered all of your questions? Post or e-mail! 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 16) For the entertainment aspect, I was hoping Xath could at least partially fill that spot. She could tell our stories past, and present. She could even just pass these on to aspiring bards here for them to sing about at night. But as stated by Xath yes it definitely needs to happen, L’Aurel however, has a horrible voice and no sense of rhyme.




Bonus XP for actually writing and telling a story from the past. You and Kat should have enough information to fill a small book. Maybe even a large book. I encourage you to put your stamp on it. Post it/e-mail it if you can get it done, and it will be worth bonus XP. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 17) I will not turn away any of the refugees, and I think it a good idea for the scouting parties to also find those wayward people –word should be going to some of the other cities telling people they can come here. This is for refugees of Oceanis remember that…




Good idea. Decide on a method at the breakfast, and then do it. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> 18) I know food will become a problem soon, so L’Aurel will have to see what is included in her Barony, but will not let the forest be slashed and burned- sorry! When we meet for what is below then L’Aurel can say more on what word/letters she has/is going to send out.




You all need to figure out what to do about surrounding settlements. Some will have food to sell, but it will be to sell, not to give. You might be able to attract artisans, as well...but I need to know where and how you're trying to get them. As always, I am happy to answer questions on detail. 

General notes: figure out how to get Jaine, and then get her here. Very important. High priority. 

breakfasts are a great idea--What are you thinking? Message board? e-mail? In Person? Let me know. 

Also, when do you and Mik want to go the zoo? 

Tomorrow, I will post the further results of some of the scrying. I have your requests above. 

Great job all of you working constructively on this, gang. Those of you who have put some work and thought in this'll be rewarded in sweet Experience Points.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 7, 2004)

*Just watched Matrix 3... that is all I can say... :-(*

Must sleep now- but I have no EN world or IM during the day... and actually I have no IM screen names, but for Liz's... so I will talk via e-mail tomorrow and maybe we get some more stuff done  nighty-night for me now though


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Must sleep now- but I have no EN world or IM during the day... and actually I have no IM screen names, but for Liz's... so I will talk via e-mail tomorrow and maybe we get some more stuff done  nighty-night for me now though




I'm skipping out on school today-- have 2 exams tomorrow and my class tonight is absolutely worthless.

Feel free to email all you want!  I'll be sitting around my desk all day!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

*On Portals...*

Okay... so-- the portals...

(1) We know that the bad guys use them.  

(2) We know that the ninjas used them.

(3) We know that they were not properly cleansed back in the day.

(4) BUT! We know that they can inhance the Bluemages teleportation abilities without actually utilizing the portal.  
This could be a very useful tool, indeed...
Justice is doing all the research she can about the portals, though.  

Hopefully Fr. Dorn will have something helpful to say... I've found that if we fight with the practice swords he remains lucid for short periods of time... no matter how much he kicks my butt... I'm sure it will be a humbling experience.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

*The Isle of Mourning..*

Indeed, we MUST get to the Isle of Mouring...

It is way up there on the list of things that we are going to do.  Once Oceanus is ours, that is our next stop... not only because it is closests... but, because the statue of the Amistacia gives me the odd feeling something is there... call it a hunch...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah--Matrix 3 was even worse than Matrix 2.  It's so bad, it tarnishes the memory of the Matrix (1).  

Also, in game terms Bluemage = Wizard.  Redmage = Sorcerer.  Whitemage = Cleric.  

The gang from the tower of the Red is mostly redmages.  Randall and a few others are Bluemages.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'd reccomend scrying at the Tower of the Red, Apectan Cathedral, Army Barracks, City Watch, Amastacian Temple, and Navy Base, as well as various locations along the docks.



The Tower of the Red is in ruins.  The stepped pyramid that formed the central tower has had the red stone stripped from the ancient brick.  The four surrounding towers have fallen, and laborers who at least appear to be elven, driven by hulking draconids, move the stone to somewhere else in the city.  You see several new kinds of draconids...as well as a far larger gangs of undead than before.  The undead seem restrained, as they do not appear to be feasting upon the slaves.  In fact, they seem to be working side by side.  

The Apectan Cathedral still stands.  All of the statuary, and any markings identifying it as a church of the light have been stripped from it's surface.  A huge block of basalt, easily as large as the statue of the centurion king, stands in front of the church, and workers appear to be carving something out of the black stone.  You're not sure what.  

The Army barracks are abandoned.  The walls have been demolished, the stone then carried elsewhere.  You see a few elven squatters hiding in the abandoned buildings.  Even as you watch, a squad of draconids enters, grabs half of them, and carries them towards the center of the city.  

The City watch is full of humanoids, once more mostly elves.  There are a few draconids guarding the place, but the cells seem to be used as a kind of holding pen.  Every once in a while, a few more of the elves are taken out of the cells, only to be replaced by other, captured townsfolk.  None taken out return (that you can see).  

The amastacian temple has also been stripped of its statuary, markings.  Workers of varying races, driven by a draconid, gather on scaffolding built up around the welcoming statue of the Amastacia.  They are reshaping the statue somehow, but you are unsure what the result will be.  

The navy base has been demolished.  Stone stripped and used for the wall around the city, you'd guess.  Any armaments therein have been moved elsewhere, but you have not seen where.  

The docks have been rebuilt.  Draconids now operate the great pulleys, sometimes driving elven slaves.  Sleek-hulled draconid ships rise and fall along with more "normal" ships.  The great Bone Ship still sits in the bay, far too large to be brought to the docks.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

*Nazis!!!*

Hmmm... the Evil Dragon people are vicious undead nazis cleansing Oceanus of all the elves left over... not cool at all.
In fact, I would go so far as it say that it is absolutely deranged and sick.

Kennon, how common is slavery in our world-- or does it exist at all?

... also-- do the vicious undead in Oceanus speak with something that could be considered a ridiculous german accent???


----------



## Xath (Apr 7, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmmm... the Evil Dragon people are vicious undead nazis cleansing Oceanus of all the elves left over... not cool at all.
> In fact, I would go so far as it say that it is absolutely deranged and sick.
> 
> Kennon, how common is slavery in our world-- or does it exist at all?
> ...




I don't like the theory about the germans, because that makes Oceanus France.  France!  And if we come to save them, that makes us the Americans, and who wants to be american for crying out loud?

Can we analogize with something like the Great Schism of the East and West, or how about the Hundred Years War?  Yeah, something like that...


----------



## Archon (Apr 7, 2004)

*hard choices require hard people to make them*

Kat has asked me to lead. i never said Archon didn't want to lead, he just didn't think you guys wanted him to. if in fact he is asked in game, then he will take on the responsibility. in fact a part of him does want to lead because he doesn't want Justice, L'Aurel or Xath to have to make decisions that may lead to the deaths of soliders, the innocent or friends. they are too young and such a burden will kill a small part of them. it will dampen the light that shines so brightly within them. Archonus is willing to abandon that possible light within himself so that we as the Army of the Phoenix may lead the world into a brighter future, yet he would ask the same of no one. he sees the group struggling but says nothing. Archon has been silent too long. and if you let him lead you, you'll be giving him the trust and the possibility of redemption that he has always sought
think about it.
mik aka "Optimik"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

I e-mailed everybody.  Please read it.  Please respond to it.  Please be shiny, happy people.  

I have spent much of the day today with a pounding headache, and mild nausea, I'm guessing because of the additional stress of trying to hold a group of friends that I care a great deal about together.  

*weak, tired, headbutt o' love*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> Kat has asked me to lead. i never said Archon didn't want to lead, he just didn't think you guys wanted him to. if in fact he is asked in game, then he will take on the responsibility. in fact a part of him does want to lead because he doesn't want Justice, L'Aurel or Xath to have to make decisions that may lead to the deaths of soliders, the innocent or friends. they are too young and such a burden will kill a small part of them. it will dampen the light that shines so brightly within them. Archonus is willing to abandon that possible light within himself so that we as the Army of the Phoenix may lead the world into a brighter future, yet he would ask the same of no one. he sees the group struggling but says nothing. Archon has been silent too long. and if you let him lead you, you'll be giving him the trust and the possibility of redemption that he has always sought
> think about it.
> mik aka "Optimik"




In all of the time that Mik and I talked-- he never told me that-- he simply said that he wouldn't want that.  And so, Justice stepped up... and was supported by Archon.

If having Mik as the leader will make everyone stop bitching, go for it.

Over the past several days, I have thought about little outside of finding a way to bring the group back together.  We had no purpose, so I attempted to give us one.  I put a lot of thought and time into it-- but, apparently y'all had problems with it.  If that was the case, I wish that you would have come to me... instead, I had to learn about them through the grapevine and it put me and Kennon in a very uncomfortable position as I do not particularly like yelling at my husband or being yelled at by my husband-- especially about a game that it seems to me we are all taking far too seriously.

I apologize for upsetting you guys.  I am truly sorry.  In the future, it will be easy to prevent things like this by simply asking questions of the other players instead of making assumptions about their actions.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay kids, here's my thoughts:

1)  Leadership is good.  Either Justice or Archon would be fine.  Kaereth would have no problem with either choice.  I think we should also remember that, if I'm interpreting this correctly, a leader will not mean the rest of us simply follow their dictates, rather, when we're lost, confused or otherwise fighting about what course of action, they will provide direction and, dare I say it, _leadership_  so that we can get on with the meat of the game, killing bad guys.  I mean enjoying the story!      Whatever decision the group comes to I am fine with.

2)Planning.  If I recall correctly, the current plan is to raise an army, take back Oceanus and head off after swords and Jain.  I'm going to concentrate on the taking of Oceanus part, because it's military and that makes me happy.  Looking back over previous posts of mine regarding Oceanus etc, I think parts of that plan can and should still be used.  Namely, the forces arrayed against us are too much for us to take in a stand up, conventional fight, no matter the size of the army we have.  At least to start with.  Therefore, it seems to me, especially as we're taking this 5 week hiatus or so, where many of us are working on training interested parties, that we begin our campaign with a guerrilla effort.  We train several squads of quick, stealthy troops (I'm thinking teams of 10-12) to go in, do a quick strike, and come out again.  We'll need several, independently operating groups that will also need to be very careful about coming back to Hyrwl, as leading the bad guys to us before we're ready would be bad (although hopefully we'll have some defenses up by then so that we have a shot if the worst happens).  One of the first goals might be to rescue those squatters in the barracks as they are on the edge of the town.  This also gives us some flexibility in that, if we lead the first few skirmishes and train up teams that can operate without us, it means we could possibly run off to the Isle of Mourning, find the blade there and come back in victor, boosting morale, hopefully recruiting and with the work of the guerrilla teams, maybe leading to a better shot at a conventional campaign.  Our own party would be brilliant at such a task, but that may not be in the cards.  Hopefully this all makes sense and perhaps allows us to narrow down/tighten up the plan.

3)Let's look at our own resources or what we all bring to the table in the military aspects (in alphabetical order)...this is also capabilities, not expertise:

Archon:  Stealth, archery, close-combat
Arfin:  Close-combat, tank.  Some ranged.
Fareathir (apologies if I butchered that):  Archery, Cavalry, close-combat
Justice:  Close combat, aerial cavalry, some ranged
Kaereth:  Close-combat
Laurel:  Stealth, archery, Yoshi
Xath:  Deception, misdirection, some archery, some close-combat

If I missed anything feel free to add, hopefully having this in black and white is useful to thinking about planning and the battle for Oceanus.

So, in a nutshell:
Leader=good
Plan=good
Known Resources=good

Go Team!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay..

So, Archon or Justice?

This needs to be decided ASAP and with no conflict, guys.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 7, 2004)

Couple more things, once again relating to _The Plan!_TM

  We need to train warriors for this army etc, so what we need to train:

  Archers
  Footsoldiers
  Cavalry
  SOF (Special Operations Forces for the uninitiated   )

  That's an overall look.
  What we need to concentrate on right now is the guerrilla forces, meaning:

  Archon and L'aurel teach the sneakery and with Frarathir archery.
  Kaereth and Archon teach unarmed fighting.
  Justice and Arfin teach melee weapons.
  Xath teaches the arts of deception, misdirection and such skills.

  In terms of conventional forces, all of that, plus Frarathir can teach Cavalry skills.

  With this framework in mind, we could, in fact, open up a Warrior Academy of sorts, to bring in outsiders who want weapons training.  And their payments can serve to fill the coffers of the refugees, as we've discussed the 17000 is probably not going to be enough to keep this place going for very long.  Thus, we train and raise an army to take back Oceanus AND with new students' donations, we help the refugees settle successfully in Hyrwl and vicinity.

It's an idea at least.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> Kat has asked me to lead. i never said Archon didn't want to lead, he just didn't think you guys wanted him to. if in fact he is asked in game, then he will take on the responsibility. in fact a part of him does want to lead because he doesn't want Justice, L'Aurel or Xath to have to make decisions that may lead to the deaths of soliders, the innocent or friends. they are too young and such a burden will kill a small part of them. it will dampen the light that shines so brightly within them. Archonus is willing to abandon that possible light within himself so that we as the Army of the Phoenix may lead the world into a brighter future, yet he would ask the same of no one. he sees the group struggling but says nothing. Archon has been silent too long. and if you let him lead you, you'll be giving him the trust and the possibility of redemption that he has always sought
> think about it.
> mik aka "Optimik"



A note on this: 

Archon WAS asked to lead several times. I was in the room when Justice asked him to.  Mik, citing a different direction he wanted to take the character, refused.   So, for accuracy's sake, he was asked. We can't be the martyr in everything.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Couple more things, once again relating to _The Plan!_TM
> 
> We need to train warriors for this army etc, so what we need to train:
> 
> ...



 Great idea!  I don't know what couple of geniuses thought that up, but they must really be geniuses!  Maybe even super geniuses!  I think these two faceless, mysterious geniuses deserve a reward.  Perhaps pie?  

Pie?  

By the way, I have it on good authority that Apple is in fact the sluttiest of the all the pies.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 7, 2004)

*On the Zoo*

1) According to Kat, who cannot post, the Zoo needs to happen tomorrow, or after April 19 if she is to be involved.

2) If the proverbial shiznit hits the fizzan, two people will be dead or captured, as the current plan structure does not allow for quick reinforcements.  

The universe, through one of any number of NPCs, suggests the following: that you use the portal stone Mik and Kat found to teleport team sneak in.  The remainder of the group waits by a portal, somehow monitoring the status of the others.  If something bad goes down, you teleport in, kick ass, and get back out.  That way, you can live to try again, later.  Think of it as instant back-up, as well as a good getaway plan.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 7, 2004)

I admit, Justice is very intrigued by the portals.

Though they may be dangerous, she feels that they could be a very useful tool..

The idea of instant backup is cool... but, if we do have to go in and kick ass, how do we get back out??


----------



## Xath (Apr 9, 2004)

*Post Withdrawl*

I'm posting, because no one has for about 2 days.  That is all.

-Gertie


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 10, 2004)

I am posting.  My parents are here, so it'll be slow posting around here til monday.  

I am proceeding in my planning on the assumption that you are all going to be doing something involving the freeing of Oceanus.  Disabuse me of that notion ASAP if you're switching gears, again.  

Also, it sounds like next weekend is dead as far as DnD is concerned, as well.  I still want to get together to hang out with the people that are available.  We can do some alternate gaming, or something else entirely.  *whatever.*  But, I am in friend withdrawal while the parents are here, so I definitely want to hang out next weekend.  

--Kennon


----------



## Archon (Apr 10, 2004)

*notable historic references.*

i'm posting cause i'm hungry. hungry for slaughter.
mik aka "Mr. Rage Issues"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy Easter...


----------



## Xath (Apr 10, 2004)

*The Big Shebang*

This one's a doozie.  I sent it out over email as well.
So, I've been doing some thinking and asking some questions.  And I have two things to talk about.  The first is the prophecy.  

Being as how we're trying to find all of the remaining spirit blades before the Bluestar and the evil West people, I think we need more information on the prophecy, our enemies, the spirit blades, etc.  So, actually, I should split this up more, share the information I've gleaned already, and then make my proposals.

Ok, On the Note and Prophesy:

1.  The Prophesy was written by Raith Truthbearer, a shadowdancer General of the army under the command of (the dwarf who was the friend of the Bluestar, and is now under his control but I forget his name)
2.  The journal begins with Raith fleeing from a palace, which from all the clues seems to be in Caer Maelyn.  At this point, Thane Apecto was across the sea, the location of Pendra Amastacia was unknown, and Link Woodshadow was leading the King's forces north to guard Caer Albion.
3.  When Raith encountered Oberon, the green man was dying.  He became this way during his legendary battle with Tiamat, lady of shadow.  He gave up his power to IMPRISON her, not to kill her as commonly thought.  (Read my other notes on Tiamat)  
4.  All of this was happening when the Traitor (I assume this is the Bluestar) attacked Caer Albion.  I believe this is in Freedom Year 2, the begining of the War of the Damned.  
5.  Raith Truthbearer was not supposed to be the one to get the message.
6.  "Thirteen there were, and thirteen there are, near three hundred thousand tomorrows shall come together to herald this age's end."  It has been approximately 326310 days since Oberon said that.  
7.  Raith wrote this in FY 9, soon before his death in the Citadel farthest away from Caer Maelyn.  (This would be Citadel Refuge)  He waited to write it until the last possible moment, hoping that Thane, Pendra, or Link would come to hear his message.  But they never came.  So he wrote it.

Yet somehow, the journal came to be in the possession of Link Woodshadow.  There had to be some time between these events, and many people could have seen this journal.  We also need to confirm our assumptions on the locations of the spirit blades, and figure out the location of the others.  So here's my plan.  I'd like to take 1-3 weeks of our 5 week down time and teleport to Citadel Refuge to do research.  And here's why:
1.  We need to find this information before our enemies do.
2.  With the plan we have made, there is no time to go to the Citadel, confirm our assumptions, or find the locations of the other blades.  This is something I think we need to do.
3.  I've checked into ways of contacting Citadel Refuge without actually going there, and believe me, I've done alot of checking.  The closest thing would be to communicate through a Ring Gate (40,000gp) but that only goes up to 100 miles, and CR is further away than that. We'd also have to get the other Ring there, and I doubt we have a 17th level wizard. 

That is point one.  Now on to bits of information and stuff 2. (of I think 3)

We need to contact Mr. Miagee.  Jeremiah, what's your status on that?  Reason 1 being that Justice has some questions.  Reason 2 being that Xath would really really really like some more information that may prove, disprove, or complicate her theories on Tiamat being involved with the armies of the West.

Point 3.  Jaine Rhynn and the Game of Politics aka. Happy Happy fun Land

Ok.  We are trying to overthrow the current king and place Jaine Rhynn on the throne of the Falcon Kingdom.  This is pretty much going to have to come completely from insurrection/rebellion, because as far as the succession goes, it was pretty legitimate (if a bit underhanded, but most successions are)  Not only that, but even if the King is overthrown or mysteriously dies, we have to put Jaine Rhynn in the appropriate political light so that she is the obvious choice for the next monarch.  So, we need some dirt on the King.

Here's what we've got.
1.  King Tain Hawkson I is supposedly the bastard son of King Maelwys Embries III and a servent girl.  However this claim is somewhat suspicious, since the second child of the servent girl is half True Alder, and the King is human.  
2.  The King never legitimized Tain's claim to the throne until after he had suffered from a "stroke" at which time the majority of the ruling of the kingdom was done by the noble's council.  The King was only seen in public once after his stroke.  While there is no doubt it was Maelwys, there is much doubt as to whether he actually said anything, or someone spoke for him.
3.  The servant girl is now married to a True Alder former member of the King's personal guard.
4.  When the time for succession came, the heads of the two other competing families (Rhynn and Filmore) mysteriously died of "accidents" leaving a 14 year old girl(Jaine Rhynn) and 20 year old man (Alric Filmore aka. Mr. Phipps) in charge of their respective houses and up for the succession.  
5.  There are rumors that Tain threatened the families of the Noble's Council to win their support.

Now, murder, threats, and bribery in a succession are not unheard of, but in todays "enlightened" society, they are certainly frowned upon by the general populace.  Now Tain has had over 7 years to cover his tracks, so we won't be able to prove treachery through conventional means that easily.  That being said, I have an idea.  I'd like to ask one of the clerics to Commune as per the spell.  Since it's a 5th level spell, we'd be able to ask 9 yes/no questions to the light/saints/whatnot above.  The question becomes what 9 questions.  Also.  We have to be careful with the wording of the questions as as the deities we recieve our answers from (aka. The Universe) can screw around with the question to suit themselves, though I think this is difficult to do with yes/no, but I've learned not to put anything past Kennon.  So.  Here are a few of the questions I thought to ask.  Feel free to bring up some of your own, or change the wording.

1. Is Tain Hawkson I the biological son of Maelwys Embries III?
2.  Did Maelwys Embries III, of his own free will, legitimize Tain Hawkson I as his son and heir?
3.  During the succession after the death of Maelwys Embries III, did Tain Hawkson arrange for the deaths of the leader of each the Rhynn and Filmore families?
4.  During the succession after the death of Maelwys Embries III, did Tain Hawkson blackmail, bribe, or threaten the Noble's Council to gain their support?
5.  Has King Tain Hawkson I allied himself with the Draconic and Undead forces of the West?
6.  Is King Tain Hawkson I operating under his own free will?
7.  Is Tiamat free from the prison in which Oberon placed her by giving up his immortality?
8.  Are the Draconic and Undead forces of the West allied with the Bluestar?
9.  Do any members allied with the Bluestar and the Undead and Draconic forces of the West know the locations of the 13 Spirit Blades?

I think this is all three of my points.  Please respond.  Recap.
1. Teleportation to Citadel Refuge.
2. Mr. Miagee
3. Commune 

-Gertie

Please forgive my spelling.  And grammer.  And punctuation. 

Actually, screw punctuation.  Nobody should care about that.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 10, 2004)

*Answers*

Raith Truthbearer was under the command of a Dwarf named Gyan Thunderheart, of the clan Thunderheart. Gyan was a hero of great renown during the Freedom War, and was a highly effective general in the opening stages of the War of the Damned.

Statement #5 re: the prophecy is not necessarily true. How do we know who was supposed to hear it, if anyone? I would posit that Oberon was not expecting to die right then...

Which would imply that he was NOT dying over the course of two years, but was actually doing quite well until some force under the command of the Bluestar was able to harm him further. The prophecy seems to be a last act of desperation, and not a wholly conscious one on the part of Oberon...since Oberon is often referred to as a Messenger, perhaps this was simply the last message he had to deliver?

You are nonetheless nearly 100% certain that he is dead, now. 

That's all the confirmation I'll give you. Some of your other assumptions are just that--assumptions.

As for the trip to citadel refuge...

1.) It's not clear that you need to find the information before the enemy does. You need to think less like a hero, and more like an evil dictator on this one. They clearly need ALL of the spiritblades for something. Therefore, you only need ONE spiritblade to mess up their plans. They're spending the resources to find all of these things, which means that you'd be foolish to distract them from finding them. Let them do the work, and then either take a single blade from them, or spend the resources to find just one, and make sure-as-hell you can keep it, this time. If they can take 1 from you, they can take 10. Don't save them the trouble of hunting them themselves. 

2.) You're right--in the plan you have made, there is no time to go to Citadel Refuge. The plan that you have made requires the full resources of the characters for the entire 5 weeks, plus. Do you NEED to go there? See above. (On another note, if you convince the other characters, I won't prevent you from going there).

3.) Since none of the Wizards or Sorcerers, nor yourselves have ever been to citadel refuge, teleportation of any sort is risky, but vaguely possible if you use one of the portal stones. The easiest, safest way would be to sail there. Note: just because it the safest does not mean it is safe. It is, in fact, VERY dangerous. 

Jeremiah will have to answer some of the stuff about Lord Miagee, such as he knows it. However, if Jeremiah says that Kaereth will run after him before he disappears completely, I can answer some of those questions as Lord Miagee. In fact, shoot those questions to me at home and work, and I will get to them as I can.



As for the Jaine Rhynn thing--if you're going for popular uprising, stick with that. As Fidel Castro would tell you, there's really no way to make your succession ACTUALLY legitimate. You just have to convince everybody that they like you better than the guy in power, now. That being said, go ahead and ask your questions. It's really not going to convince anyone but yourselves, since the cleric just hears the answer in his or her head. The answers are below: (as you read the answers, bear in mind that the phrasing of the question may alter an answer from a yes to a no. As a God of Truth, the Light has answered each truthfully, but remember that ambiguous phrasing may prevent Him providing really useful information with a yes or no. In addition, if the premise behind a question is false, the answer may simply be reflecting that. Hence, while I can assure you that all of my answers are technically true, that does not mean that they are obejectively true.) 

1. Is Tain Hawkson I the biological son of Maelwys Embries III?

YES

2. Did Maelwys Embries III, of his own free will, legitimize Tain Hawkson I as his son and heir?

YES

3. During the succession after the death of Maelwys Embries III, did Tain Hawkson arrange for the deaths of the leader of each the Rhynn and Filmore families?

YES

4. During the succession after the death of Maelwys Embries III, did Tain Hawkson blackmail, bribe, or threaten the Noble's Council to gain their support?

NO

5. Has King Tain Hawkson I allied himself with the Draconic and Undead forces of the West?

NO 

6. Is King Tain Hawkson I operating under his own free will?

YES

7. Is Tiamat free from the prison in which Oberon placed her by giving up his immortality?

NO

8. Are the Draconic and Undead forces of the West allied with the Bluestar?

NO

9. Do any members allied with the Bluestar and the Undead and Draconic forces of the West know the locations of the 13 Spirit Blades?

NO


----------



## Xath (Apr 10, 2004)

*Finding the Spirit Blades...*

What if these blades are in other cities?  I'd rather at least know where they are.  That way, we have a good idea as to where the west is going to move, and we'd have a chance to at least warn the people of that area, even if we couldn't go there.  I personally don't want to see another Oceanus inflicted on these people.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 11, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> What if these blades are in other cities?  I'd rather at least know where they are.  That way, we have a good idea as to where the west is going to move, and we'd have a chance to at least warn the people of that area, even if we couldn't go there.  I personally don't want to see another Oceanus inflicted on these people.



 During week three you'll get precisely what you desire--an idea of where the Draconids will move...and where they already have. 

More as I have time. 

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 11, 2004)

Until we have an army to fight for us-- there is no way that we can prevent "another Oceanus."  The 7 of us do not have the ability to stop their foces..

We know that they have HUGE numbers.  Kaereth has told us that the numbers that attacked Oceanus are but a small portion of the power they have...

So-- once again, furthers my belief that we need to spend time in Hyrwl attempting to recruit, train, and organize The Army of the Phoneix.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 12, 2004)

A note, and then an update.  

Note:  You can cast commune multiple times.  So, if you have another set of questions, shoot.  

Update:  

It's been about three weeks since the "trial" and the "heroic" death of Baron Edriss Kiva.  

You've all been very busy with your various tasks, working hard to prepare the people of your fledgling city of refugees for whatever horror will next be inflicted upon them.

On the 25th day, two things of import happen.  

1) Shortly after dawn, a messenger rides into Hyrwl, looking specifically for Baroness Woodshadow, the Lady Hyrwl.  He will speak to no one else, and is actively hostile to anyone who tries to see the contents of a leather satchel at his side.  However, save for a light crossbow and a shortsword, he appears to be unarmed.  He is also very young--maybe 15 or 16.  Peach-fuzz covers his ruddy cheeks.  He appears to be human.  When asked from whom his message has come, he replies firmly, "from a friend of the baroness.  I am under oath to say no more."

He will wait for as long as he has to, but every day he is made to wait, he will demand to see the Baroness, as it is a matter of great import for her barony, further insisting that he bears the message from a friend.

2) At nightfall, a pair of dwarves stumble into the camp, followed by Archonus, and Greylocke, the direwolf.  They appear to be battered, exhausted, and at best only partially conscious.  Archon has the details for how they were found.

Both dwarves are armed and armored, both appear to have sustained injuries relatively recently in battle.  They also appear to have some older injuries which were not properly attended to--no matter what happens, these two dwarves will carry numerous scars for the rest of their lives.  Because of their fatigue, they aren't really volunteering information at the moment, but they may be able to answer questions *HINT HINT*.

The dwarven population in Oceanus is thin--almost non-existent.  So, they probably didn't come from there.  Archonus brought them in from the east, not the south or west, so they probably aren't from Khaz Modan or Ribbul.  The rest is up to you to find out.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 12, 2004)

YEAH! I got one of the system admin's to let me into this site... technically it should still be blocked, so if I go bye-bye one day I will just have to see about working my magic again  

As for what Gerti wrote about asking questions and the blades: Going to Oceanis may give us some more knowledge on the prophesy and the person behind it.

As for the messanger, unless there is some reason why not- I would see him right away, but take someone with me --can we just roll a percent dice and see who sees him come into town?-- 

For breakfast club week one... um I will just post it as I have it... since we are getting way beyond it and I am getting way behind


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 12, 2004)

You see him right away, then.  Who do you take with you?  

(I'll e-mail what he says to you when I get a chance.)


----------



## Archon (Apr 12, 2004)

*Availbe for Questioning*

Kennon let me know what's going on with the dwarves. So Archon is available to be questioned.
mik aka "Mr. Rained-on"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 13, 2004)

Check your e-mail--I thought I sent you something before I got off work. 

Long and short of it--they came by boat, probably from the ocean. They're too hurt to talk until healed. I think that that has happened already in an e-mail, so now they're all yours. Question away!

On the subject of last weeks's *ahem* hostilities, I want to remind you all that I was totally serious about apologizing to each other.  It doesn't have to be public, physical, long, or even particularly flowery or poetic (although it can be any and all of those things).  Just a quick note between friends is a good idea.  Such a good idea, that I am (as I already said) DEMANDING it, should we all wish to continue the current game.  As I have already stated, if we can't reach that point, I'll gladly play, but I'll be done GMing.  Period.  OK?  Get it done, please. There are still players out there that feel pretty burned for doing little more than trying to help.  I want to get back to the real business at hand, which is having fun with your friends, but that cannot happen with uncertainty and hurt still rampant.

I'm sure that came off a little cold, but even if you're taking a "break" from e-mail and posting, you can do at least this much.  It is important to me, and even more important to the people that got burned.  

Thanks gang!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 13, 2004)

*Some perspective.*

Not urgent. Look at this thread when you get a chance.  It may provide some perspective. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83647


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 13, 2004)

The message from week four has been delivered.  Still waiting on questions for the dwarves, and any more "commune" questions.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2004)

*open questions...*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> The message from week four has been delivered. Still waiting on questions for the dwarves, and any more "commune" questions.



Maybe even more fuzzy and openended,  but what the hey!?! 

1) Are the dragon emperor and the bluestar working together?
2) Is the king working with the bluestar?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 13, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Maybe even more fuzzy and openended,  but what the hey!?!
> 
> 1) Are the dragon emperor and the bluestar working together?
> 2) Is the king working with the bluestar?




Based on what we know without communing....

(1) No-- the bluestar is not working with anyone.

(2) The King seems to be fighting against the bluestar... sending his army north and stuff...

But, we're communing right now-- we'll have better answers shortly...


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Based on what we know without communing....
> 
> (1) No-- the bluestar is not working with anyone.
> 
> ...



... I'll just wait to see what you guys come up with then...


----------



## Archon (Apr 13, 2004)

*April Phulz.*

the bluestar, the Dark Serpent and the king all work for me, and we're going to open up a small nail salon in L.A. called, "Lords of Evil, nail salon". 
i like this idea. Kennon, start writing for it.
mik aka "Shaniqua"


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2004)

*um.... I never should write...*



			
				Archon said:
			
		

> the bluestar, the Dark Serpent and the king all work for me, and we're going to open up a small nail salon in L.A. called, "Lords of Evil, nail salon".
> i like this idea. Kennon, start writing for it.
> mik aka "Shaniqua"



Well, that leaves the rest of us out... :-( We should open a store across the street- competition see if you can handle that  And in a way you, as Archonus are actually workign for the bluestar... so that woudl be twisted... your shadow would have more power then your real self.... odd... to paradoxical!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that it should be connected to Pepperoni Empire.


----------



## Xath (Apr 13, 2004)

*Commune-ism*

1.Are King Tain Hawkson I and the forces of the West engaged in a mutually beneficial relationship?

YES

2. In the relationship between King Tain Hawkson I and the forces of the West, is one side dominant?

YES

3. In the relationship between King Tain Hawkson I and the forces of the West, is the West dominant?

NO

4. In the relationship between King Tain Hawkson I and the forces of the West, is King Tain Hawkson I dominant?

YES, WAIT!, Actually...

Shadowstone, king's black heart, rule.

5. Does King Tain Hawkson follow the orders of another?

King is Soulbearer, single rule.



The rest will be up later.  Now, It's time for class.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2004)

you three are probably doing/have one this, but what of the Bluestar's connection or non-connection to all this...


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2004)

*A simple request*

Hey all,

An E-mail will be going around *shortly* with an attachment -“Our First Breakfast Club”, and since we are not playing this weekend L I am asking if you could just take a few minutes and read through it, and add your character’s answers and ideas.  Also, so we can keep track, just post to the board letting us know when you send this on to the next person and who it is going to (cc-ing Kennon when you forward the updated version on to the next person).  I will post the final to the message board as a complete dialogue, if all goes as planned J

          Feel free to change what *your* character would say or do, but please keep what people have already written (and the order) as it is.  In Yellow are some comments I just copied from the boards, so not really ‘in character’ –but the boards are going onto week 3 and 4 of planning and action so I want this done! J  Also this is a breakfast our characters are attending so please try and put things as they would be quoted for your character J

--First one up will be Gerti/Xath

Thanks!!!


----------



## Archon (Apr 13, 2004)

*what it's like to be "challenged"*

*does the bucket dance and tosses a spoon at kennon*
mik aka "Micky McTriplepostscausehesanumtard"


----------



## Archon (Apr 13, 2004)

*mmm....pancakes*

i'm looking forward to the seven characters getting a chance to communicate. but what i'm _really _ looking forward to is the pancakes.....
mik aka "Master of Onslaught"


----------



## Laurel (Apr 14, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> i'm looking forward to the seven characters getting a chance to communicate. but what i'm _really _looking forward to is the pancakes.....
> mik aka "Master of Onslaught"



Um... anyone else think he is a little odd... funny, but definately wierd...


----------



## Xath (Apr 14, 2004)

Archon said:
			
		

> i'm looking forward to the seven characters getting a chance to communicate. but what i'm _really _ looking forward to is the pancakes.....
> mik aka "Master of Onslaught"




Is this Onslaught like the MTG expansion?

Gertie aka "Master of 5th Edition"


----------



## Archon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Unreal Onslaught*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Is this Onslaught like the MTG expansion?
> 
> Gertie aka "Master of 5th Edition"




...no. but if that where the case i'd be,

mik aka "Master of the Revised"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 14, 2004)

Is somone going to post the most recent commune question/answers?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 14, 2004)

*trying to not just assume*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Is somone going to post the most recent commune question/answers?



When someone does this - could they/or anyone also explain if we know why the dragon invaders keep putting up the bluestar's marks??  Is it more complex then just trying to link to a known evil even if they are not in reality linked?
Thanks


----------



## Xath (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought I had posted the last few questions, but apparently, that is not the case.  I can't do it now because I'm not at home, nor will I be until about midnight, so I'll probably post them tomorrow.

"When someone does this - could they/or anyone also explain if we know why the dragon invaders keep putting up the bluestar's marks?? Is it more complex then just trying to link to a known evil even if they are not in reality linked?"

I figured this out yesterday, but Liz has known for some time.  The King is controlling the forces from the West in the quest to get all of the Spirit blades.  (At least) one of these is beyond Quarion's Wall, but as the King, he can't just send forces up to attack the Bluestar for no reason, so he has to get the support of the people.  How does he do this?  Have the "Bluestar" attack various cities to rally public support.

There was another reason for this as well, but I can't remember it right now.  Liz?

-Gertie


----------



## Laurel (Apr 14, 2004)

*anyone want to come play with a recurve bow?*



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> The King is controlling the forces from the West in the quest to get all of the Spirit blades. (At least) one of these is beyond Quarion's Wall, but as the King, he can't just send forces up to attack the Bluestar for no reason, so he has to get the support of the people. How does he do this? Have the "Bluestar" attack various cities to rally public support.



Are we going to tell people the con, or bid our time? I know telling anyone now would be tricky, but so could waiting... 
What happens if the king gets/takes the bluestar's blade? Isn't that where his soul is or somethin'?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 14, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Are we going to tell people the con, or bid our time? I know telling anyone now would be tricky, but so could waiting...
> What happens if the king gets/takes the bluestar's blade? Isn't that where his soul is or somethin'?



 If what the King told you is true, then the blade the Bluestar possesses serves as his phylactery.  From what you have gathered, a phylactery is the repository of the Lich's soul, and the ultimate source of his immortality.  

You're not sure what the effect of the King having the blade would be on the Bluestar, if it would have any effect at all.  However, it is thought that the only way to actually destroy the Lichlord is to destroy both his phylactery, and his corporeal body.  

Nonetheless, the King's pursuit of other spiritblades would tend to indicate that he has a larger purpose in mind than simply destroying the Bluestar.  The real question becomes if the falconblade's status as Aregonn Bluestar's phylactery is a coincidence, or if it is somehow intrinsic to what Tain et. al. are doing.


----------



## Archon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Worst Case Scenario*

the king seeks the bluestar's Phylactery/Blade because it has the power to control him and thus unite the three greatest evils behind the king.
mik aka  "Broken"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> There was another reason for this as well, but I can't remember it right now.



Remember that the King may have an ulterior motive for getting the armies north of the wall.  It's really not terribly likely that even several hundred thousand soldiers are going to succeed in defeating the Bluestar's forces, let alone acquiring a specific item that it more than likely hidden somewhere in a vast kingdom.  In all likelihood, all those men and women are (un)dead by now.  Those that are not (if any) have more than likely found themselves a new master.  If the price of survival is loyalty, I doubt that many soldiers would find the price too high.  

But, on the bright side, Archonus Bluestar might make some friends!


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Kennon asked for this a while ago for the website--


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's one about the religion in the world--


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Secondly, also please send me your character sheets, small blurbs about your character, your news, and any character history you have. Whoever has the quotes, could you send those too please? And anything else you think you would be cool on the website.



Okay so a little behind, but here is L'Aurel's backstory/description -sorry not at my home computer much where I have all this stuff


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Kat!  I just e-mailed you, asking where the exalted document was!  Crazy!

The Exalted document, in particular, is very important.  Those of you who were on the path, read the document.  Even those of you that have lost it,read it, and then we'll talk about how far you have to go.  

For those of you trying to atone for lost exultation, look back over the document.  Now, try to imagine something even MORE stringent than the stuff I wrote up.  That's the kind of extreme, saintly goodnes that you'll need to perform before you can access the exalted powers.  If that sounds too hard, start thinking of a new direction for your character.  There will be NO exceptions.

Also, the next part of the game may be lethal. VERY lethal.  My standard rule is that new characters start 4 levels behind the lowest level member of the group.  However, resurrection of some sort may be available, at a price.  You know that Fr. Dorn sometimes has that power, but that you won't be coming back as yourself, exactly should he emerge from his insanity enough to use it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*Confusion*

If someone could let me know what's up with the breakfast email, I would really appreciate it.

I have lots of things to say... information to share... but, I think I'm supposed to be waiting on the email to share it... I don't really know.  I don't exactly understand how this whole things works, to begin with...
I have no clue what's going on with it... 

Should I just be sending out plans and stuff in emails/posting it on the board... or should I continue waiting?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay it posted twice... sorry... server problems -- so hi!


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

*My attempt...*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> An E-mail will be going around *shortly* with an attachment -“Our First Breakfast Club”, and since we are not playing this weekend L I am asking if you could just take a few minutes and read through it, and add your character’s answers and ideas. Also, so we can keep track, just post to the board letting us know when you send this on to the next person and who it is going to (cc-ing Kennon when you forward the updated version on to the next person). I will post the final to the message board as a complete dialogue, if all goes as planned J
> 
> ...



Just to make this a little clearer, but ask if you have any questions-- it is going to Gerti first and then I think she is passing it to Mik and then to Liz, ect..  so it is going to each person one at a time ot add then pass it on (again cc-ing Kennon and posting who it is going to  ).  The hope was this way each person can see what was already written, and then add after those what they would say, thus making it a conversation.  Then at the end it will be posted as a full conversation going back and forth- this should ensure everyone has input and knows what is going on up to that point.
As for word doc., yes, doing another thread would have been the best, but this could still leave certain people.  Basically the only time I have to do most of this stuff is during the day at work.  I have access to enworld, but I just got it through asking a favor and have no idea who long it will stay open.  I am also hoping that by email it does not flood inboxes, and gives each person a chance to see, digest, and respond.  So even Kareth can say 'boo' if he so choses, and keeps a cooler log 

Again, let me know if you still have questions or anything about this-


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

I understand, Kat!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

SOMEBODY!  PLEASE!  Ask me some game-related questions!  Something about the world of Aeres...something about the history....on  hold with tech support at work...need a distraction.  

YARGH!


----------



## Archon (Apr 15, 2004)

*a little more*

hey kennon can you send me an email telling me more about the Academy and maybe some of the assisted missions i was on before being given my first solo assighnment?
mik aka "Bumblehead"


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

So Archonus Bluestar could be making friends, and eventually we will be seeing him again.... hmmm.... that will be interesting
So far as I know this is all that has happened since the first breakfast and not discussed in that e-mail:
*Week 1 (days 1-7)*
_-Morning day 1 'Breakfast Club One'_
-Portals (Archonus/L'aurel)
-Plans start (Group)
-Justice flies close to Oceanis
-Scrying of Oceanis (Xath)
-Talk about Bluemages
*Week 2 (days 8-14)*
-Continuation of plan
-More scouts sent out
-Banner finished?
*Week 3 (days 15-21)*
*Week 4 (days 22-29)*
-Messenger from Jaine-morning day 25
-Bloody Dwarves -evening day 25
*Week 5 (days 30-36)*
*Week 6 (days 37-43)*

*Correct me if I am wrong on any of this.  *


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I have lots of things to say... information to share... but, I think I'm supposed to be waiting on the email to share it... I don't really know. I don't exactly understand how this whole things works, to begin with...
> I have no clue what's going on with it...
> 
> Should I just be sending out plans and stuff in emails/posting it on the board... or should I continue waiting?



The breakfast club basically happens before all this other stuff happens, so everyone can do whatever with the other info they have gotten- post which goes to all, e-mail to some, forget about the info gained, try to memorize each word, erase everything dealing with it   Obviously, I think we prefer the simple post to all my other suggestions. 
Along those same lines I still have the conversations I was involved in, so let me know if anyone wants me to post them or if someone needs to look back at anything before posting.... ?....


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Kat--your timeline appears to be correct according to my notes.  Somewhere in there will be Team Sneak's attempt to infiltrate the Palace in Oceanus, but I am not sure when.  Before you get too deep into the planning stages, you probably need to do that, somehow.  

It might be a good idea to see if you and Archonus can sneak in, and then somehow get the rest of the group to help you once you're inside the walls.  Teleporting them in would be easy, because of the portal stone you found.  Teleporting them all back out would be less so, I think.  

I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

Can someone summerize whatever plan is out there (up to this point) for us?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 15, 2004)

"I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*"

Do tell.... Also, I am not planning or not trying to at least, but just trying to make sure I actually know what L'aurel is supposed to know and what is public knowledge and such...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> "I might have an idea about that, though.... hmmmm. *puts on thinking cap*"
> 
> Do tell.... Also, I am not planning or not trying to at least, but just trying to make sure I actually know what L'aurel is supposed to know and what is public knowledge and such...



 I'll let the players take care of the plan as of so far.  

My idea involved a couple of Bracelets of Friendship, which it turns out are still too expensive.  19000GP a piece.  Dammit.  There goes that idea.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*The Plan! (brought to you by Liz)*

*First Order of Business: Oath-taking.*
The core group needs to swear an Oath of Alliance to each other.
If anyone refuses, at this point, I would say their character can go a seperate direction.  

It is essential for us to have a *bond* outside of happening to fight together.  This creates a "Circle of the Phoenix" inside the Army... we become the core of that Army.

Individual oaths, vows, and whatevers are completely optional and up to your character... but the Oath of Alliance is a necessity.

*Second order of business:  Gathering an army.*

This is to be done through several means:
(1) A message is to be sent out to all high elves detailing The Woodshadows forgiveness... and asking them to come to our aid-- to fight for their dead hero's cause.

(2) A message of conditional amnesty is to be sent out to Bluemages.
In exchange for their service for an amount of time that is yet to be determined, we will offer some Bluemages (wizards) a pardon.

(3) Lord Miagee doesn't have very many fighters left... but, we send a call out to the ones that remain.

(4) If Arfin can swing it, and I hope he can, he sends a message to his Dwarven cousins explaining the nastiness that has befallen their race... and hopefully, they will come fight for us in order to get revenge.

(5) Any other marginalized peoples within Ares need to be contacted (the Rhynns, too).

(6) Fairithir and Arfin continue to train individuals as warriors.  Justice would also be willing to help here... possibly pass along some Apectan teachings... have a few low level paladins around.

*Third Order of Business: Protection!*
Our camp and the entirety of Hyrwl is pretty open to attack.

I suggest that Tim's character start organizing a guard for protection of our camp...
This can be done through the warriors that he is training, our group, and any animal friends we happen to have... 
But, it has to get done and quickly.

--What's the best way to contact Tim so I can let him in on this??

*Fourth Order of Business: Team Sneak.*

Though flying in on Thane, Justice has discovered that Syvatagor (sp?) is obviously not the ring leader in Oceanus.  As such, we need to send in a covert operation to discover exactly who happens to be in charge.

That's where L'Aurel and Archon come into play.  They are by far the sneakiest. (yes, they are very sneaky, sir).
They get into the city though an elaborate plan including lots of magic-- take a little look around... gather some information and head back to Hyrwl to fill us in on what's up.

*Fifth Order of Business: Build an interconnected series of tunnels like the Viet Kong....*

Well... not exactly...

But, we do need to gather small teams (say, between 10 and 15 people) to do a little guerilla work in Oceanus.

This is a VERY risky idea... but, one that Jeremiah, the military master, had brought up... and, so long as they are well organized (read: Gong Free) I feel that such attacks could be VERY useful.

*Sixth Order of Business: Take Back Oceanus!!*The actual plans for this are what I would consider "working plans"--they are not finished... and really, it's going to take a lot of work on everyone's behalf in order to make it a reality.

But, the take back of Oceanus will, quite possibly, be the most important thing we've done so far because:
(1) It will get us one of the spirit blades.
(2) If we have one of the spirit blades, the king's quest to have them all is (at least for a while) thwarted.
(3) We have a strong base of operations for the Army of the Phoenix.
(4) We are sitting at the front door to the Isle of Mourning... which is where we'll be headed once Oceanus is ours.


There is a lot more information that needs to be added... things that are being planned...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2004)

*Banners*

I have two different banners for the actual Army of the Phoenix in the making right now... (probably be done this weekend)

However, I would really appreciate it if each of you would make an individual banner for your character.

This will allow everyone to distinguish between each of the members of the core group when marching or in battle...
Creates an especially cool image when it comes to battle...
Arfin, leading his army of dwarves... his banner flying high as he slices into some undead minions...
L'Aurel, ahead of an army of high elves... 

Etc etc etc...

So, put some thought into what _your_ should look like... and start to make one if you have the time.
I am working on a banner for Jaine, as well... I have this incredible picture in my head... I just hope that I can translate it onto paper.

Whether or not your character is a military expert, at some point, you will probably be leading an army or group of some sort... (ie, Xath with a group of bards--inspiring courage and competence left and right)
An individual banner will make your group or army stand out amongst the ranks...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 15, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *Third Order of Business: Protection!*
> Our camp and the entirety of Hyrwl is pretty open to attack.
> 
> I suggest that Tim's character start organizing a guard for protection of our camp...
> ...



You guys will also need to address physical security in some way.  Are you building a wall, or extending the wall currently around Hyrwl?  Do you have another idea for seperating the people from the various types of badness that may wish to get at them?  

You guys have a good plan for taking the fight to the Draconids, but still seem fairly unprepared for the possibility that they may be bringing the fight to you.  This kind of defense is expensive, and requires expertise that you may not have at your direct disposal.    This is where Greg's ability to talk to other dwarven clanholds is going to be important.  Even so, all of this stuff is going to take money.

Which brings me to the other thing that needs attention: You need money.  How are you going to get it?


----------



## Laurel (Apr 16, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Which brings me to the other thing that needs attention: You need money. How are you going to get it?



Tim already talked about selling himself to the locals... can't we just take his money?  Also, when we raid Oceanis we should steal from them.  We can then sell out Arfin... no wait dwarf... Archonus?...

--by the way all of the above is said in for humor and laughter--

For puposes of raising it, what figure are we looking at needing?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 16, 2004)

Stealing from Oceanus is probably a good idea.  Frarathir made 30 GP, and 2 venereal diseases by selling himself to the refugee and local populace.  He also has a bruised pelvis, and several nasty itches.

You all have bounties that have no doubt increased, so you actually might make some money turning each other in.  

As for a specific figure, I'm not sure--it sorta depends on what you want for physical defenses, and if/when you can attract artisans, etc.


----------



## Archon (Apr 16, 2004)

*bling bling*

part of our amnesty deal to bluemages and other minority groups may include a "small donation" based on whatever they can afford.
mik aka "blingstnator"


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmmm....Mik's proposed "Amnesty Tax" may not go over real well. You could get away with charging money for your burgeoning "Warrior's Academy," but charging people who are essentially coming to where you are to escape persecution is not something good (and especially not exalted) characters could or would do. 

You can charge people for education (fighting lessons) but not for the privilege of dying for your cause. 

Reminder--read the exalted document, if you're trying to go that route. It may be harder than you think. 

However, some of the influx will undoubtedly have some sort of money or resources. If you can get it from them legitimately, you're golden. 

Secondarily, if you can offer any soldiers you attract some type of reward, they're more likely to be loyal, and they are more likely to stay. Somebody look in the Arms and Equipment Guide. What's the going rate for mercenaries/soldiers? 

Also, the costs for walls and other defensive constructions are presented in the Stronghold Builders Guide, which I have in paper, and at least one of you has in an electronic version. I suggest you give it a look. That's type of information you need to establish just how much money you'll need to gather. How still seems a little shaky. 

Let me know if you have any questions or ideas.

Mass Combat rules for the campaign are in Malhavoc Press's 'Cry Havoc.'  That should also give you an idea of how many soldiers you'll need to attract to push an army of thousands of relatively powerful creatures, many of which can be reused as undead shock troops, out of Oceanus.  I'll give you a hint--it's a LOT.  Not impossible, but you're not going to be able to gather them in a particularly short time, with only 17000 GP to support your rebel barony/kingdom.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 16, 2004)

Asking for donations may be something we should ask the Clerics about-- they, being members of the church, know a thing or two about tithes.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 17, 2004)

From Mik/Archon:
the Oath. who's taking it and who's opposed to it. 
the way it works out is that for a 20% chance of undeath(the not so evil kind)and  300xp each we each know when any one of us is hurt and their general direction. by concetrating and making a wisdom check (DC 15) we know the state of a wounded companion as a _status _spell, plus when know their hit points and remaining uses of our special abilities, like turning undead or bardic music. plus we get a +7 bouns on Sense Motive checks amongst each other. we also get a +5 will save bonus against mind effecting magic that would set us against each other.
breaking an oath sucks for the oath breaker. trust me. so if you are going to swear the oath have no doubt in your mind. 
_status _is in the PHB but here's the gist. we can keep track of each other even if we're seperated. no matter the distance. it tells us of any conditions effecting any one of us. examples, poisoned, dieased, stunned, dying, unconscious, confused....yeah you get the idea.
so yeah, who will swear the oath along with Justice and Archonus?
mik aka "Oathy McPeppersprayisstillinmyeyes!!"

--To keep inbox stuff low, I am answering this way 
L'aurel is fine with the oath for community between us, but um... how do we make the oath-- should/do we specify a specific full name for each person?  Basically, if we oath swear with Archonus, are we also oath swearing to Archonus Bluestar or just to Archonus Ar.. the one with us now?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> --To keep inbox stuff low, I am answering this way
> L'aurel is fine with the oath for community between us, but um... how do we make the oath-- should/do we specify a specific full name for each person?  Basically, if we oath swear with Archonus, are we also oath swearing to Archonus Bluestar or just to Archonus Ar.. the one with us now?




We should probably use full names... there are no actual *words* that you say in the Quint. Paladin... 
I don't exactly see it as something that tries to trick you when it comes to wording-- I guess, I could be totally wrong... but, in general, the oath swearing is not like wishing or asking commune questions.

It may be neat for each of us to write up our own version of the oath-- it will still have the same affects and effects-- but have us each personalize it a little bit.
Or, someone can write up a little diddy-- I certainly would not be opposed to writting it but, if someone else wants to, have at it-- and we can all swear it.

Look for follow up from Kennon as my word is not law... The Universe's is.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 17, 2004)

The Oath is two-sided. So, if L'Aurel swears an oath to Frarathir, and Frarathir doesn't swear one back, L'Aurel is not bound to aid Frarathir. The same goes for Archonus Bluestar. So, as long as the oath is mutual, it works. If it's not, it doesn't. This is why, earlier, several people noted that EVERYBODY needs to swear the oath.

What I think you guys are looking for here is someone to lay out the oath, like: "We shall aid each other in all times of need, til time itself winds down. We shall be like sword and shield for our common purpose. As long as life abides, I swear to be your ally" And then have everyone else chime in with a confirmation, a la Fellowship of the Ring (which was similar to an Oath of Questing), "You'll have my axe!" "My bow!" etc.

Does that make a little more sense now? The only person that the oath is really dangerous to is someone who breaks it...they REALLY get nailed with penalties. HARD.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

The mutual-ness of the oath is why step on of the plan was:  
Swear the oath or go your seperate way.

And, I still hold to that.  If a member of the group refuses to swear, Justice would be incredibly skeptical and lose essentially all trust in that character... It is important to build ties between us other than the fact that we are fighting together...
I think that this is the first step in building those ties.


----------



## Xath (Apr 17, 2004)

*T*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> What I think you guys are looking for here is someone to lay out the oath, like: "We shall aid each other in all times of need, til time itself winds down. We shall be like sword and shield for our common purpose. As long as life abides, I swear to be your ally" And then have everyone else chime in with a confirmation, a la Fellowship of the Ring (which was similar to an Oath of Questing), "You'll have my axe!" "My bow!" etc.





And my...biting social commentary!!

-Gertie 

"...I'm a bard?..."


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 17, 2004)

*Some Possible Changes re: Stabilization*

THIS IS NOT A PLOT POINT.  THIS IS A RULES QUESTION.

In the past, I have been fairly generous with how we deal with stabilizing after losing consciousness from wounds of various types.  The fortitude save DC 15 is pretty easy to hit, unless you're immediately dropped to almost dead in such an attack.  In addition, I extend the range of "dead" to negative Constitution, rather than the flat negative 10.  

Technically, you (and everyone else) are only supposed to have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round.  

I want the next part of the game to be dangerous--mroe dangerous than it has in the past.  Presumably, the increased unity on your parts will help mitigate the increased lethality I am about to propose.  But, it's your game, too...so I want to know what you all think before I implement. 

I see two possibilities.  In both, I want to maintain the negative CON before death, rather than a flat negative 10.  

1) we go back to the rules, and take away the fortitude save.  You have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round, without aid.  You die at negative CON.  

OR 

2) We keep the fortitude save, but increase the DC.  The save to stabilize from a blow that knocks you unconscious is 10+damage dealt.  Thus, if you have 11 hit points, and a draconid with a greatsword deals 14 points of damage, you'd lose consciousness (-3 HP).  The Fort. Save DC for stabilizing without aid is 24 (10+14).  This will reflect the fact that more greivous wounds are harder to recover from, but still allow your stats (and not just chance) effect how long and if you live.  You would still die at negative CON.  

Let me know.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 17, 2004)

Realistically, I'm okay with either change.. as a Paladin my fort. save is pretty good... and, my Con is only 10... so, everyone else speak up!


----------



## Xath (Apr 17, 2004)

*Stabilization*

Either change is ok with me.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 18, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I see two possibilities.  In both, I want to maintain the negative CON before death, rather than a flat negative 10.
> 
> 1) we go back to the rules, and take away the fortitude save.  You have a flat 10% chance of stabilizing every round, without aid.  You die at negative CON.
> 
> ...




Actually, I think that I have changed my mind... I would prefer the 10% chance of stabilizing-- the opponents that we are starting to face can deal a whole lot of damage with one blow making the fort. save almost impossible in a lot of cases (ie, Edris' brutes did like 30 points of damage in one hit... fort. save would be 40... even with my awesome fort. save, I'm not so confident that I could do that).
With a flat 10% chance of stabilizing, at least there IS a chance.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay--we have one don't care, and one vote.  Anybody else want to take a stand?


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hot, Medallions, and Lord Miagee*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53798&page=1

The above is another story hour I recommend strongly. 

Additionally, it's hot. SOOOO hot. and they won't turn the air on until May 1. YAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

Also, Lord Miagee is available for questioning.  Somebody caught up to him before he took off.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*Morning Day 26- messenger*

_--To not take up pages here I condensed all the back and forth as a re-cap to rest of group--
*Messenger-* Jaine is in Avallach (port on Pyradin) with two humans and two(?) dwarfs. She is coming to Hwyrl to take over, and miffed L’aurel took over a barony in the name of a hero and in the name of the throne. She should be here within the week. 
*Xath-* Witty remarks-lets meet her on the road. 
*L’Aurel-* Little pissy remarks… not helpful… 
*Xath-* meet and protect her asap 
*L’aurel*- yep protection good, let people cheer her entry 
*Justice*- Xath needs to tell the people about her first then 
*Xath*- she is still incognito, we should not openly rebel to these people hard to convince no hard evidence
*Justice*- no cover to blow, we are rebels, he already tried to kill Jaine so he knows about her, they need to rally behind us she is that reason 
*L’Aurel*- yep, keep her cover  
Enter Arhconus and call messenger back into the room 
*Messenger*- (in above recap of message) 
*L’aurel*- thanks, buh-bye 
*Arhconus*- I will track them and bring her here 
*Universe/Duke?*- good idea, no way to make this a neat succession Tain smart and dirty… 
*L’aurel*- Archonus should not go alone 
*Archonus*- Justice flying in would call lots of attention, me go sneak and escort back… unless you want to go –he looks like he could care less 
*Xath*- me go to and I switch with her 
*Archonus*- yes, justice fly in and take real Jaine back to Hwyrl-long walk though 
*Xath*- I am no wimp! 
*L’aurel*- Archonus no go alone, with Xath definitely need another, she offers to go (depending on when this is played) -set up guard for Jaine here (snake people still making my skin crawl) 
*Justice*- I can get her, thane fast, what about invisibility (incase dragons) 
*Xath*- I can cast invisibility for 9 min. 
*Justice*- that could work, depending on timing and distance

_


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> _
> *Justice*- I can get her, thane fast, what about invisibility (incase dragons)
> *Xath*- I can cast invisibility for 9 min.
> *Justice*- that could work, depending on timing and distance
> ...



L’Aurel, “I propose, 
Archonus (me or whoever is with him) track Jaine & co.  
When we/they find them, we let Justice know (run back, use horses, mind meld).  
Justice comes on Thane carrying Xath.  
Jaine gets on Thane with Justice and they go invisible (this way in case other plans need to be made quickly we have not wasted a spell earlier).  
Xath turns into Jaine.  
Justice takes Jaine to –maybe- Link’s tree house, but definitely a place outside Hwryl where Arfin, Farathier, Kareth can be waiting.  
Justice drops Jaine off with them for protection.  
Justice and Thain still invisible take off again and fly in another direction other then the direction of Xath & co.  When Justice is next seen she is fly into Hwyrl alone.  
Justice can then head to the treehouse, but after people see her back and everything is fine.  
Xath & Co. hopefully make it back with little resistance and go to Treehouse.  With everyone there we go to next plan.
This way we are not wasting a spell, Justice has been taking flights so that will not seem strange, Xath and Justice are friends so that will not seem strange,  thus far no dragons have followed Thane and Justice on their outings (right?),   L'aurel has been hunting with Archonus so that will not be strange, and the duke knows what is happening so he can hold down fort till we all get back.  As for declaring Jaine as Queen, yes we should at some point.  I think get her to city first, then decide how and when to declare her queen."


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*questions...*

I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????

Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?

Thanks-


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*For Oceanis/Jaine trips*

*This only works up close, but another way to get the mind-meld effect for running into Oceanis or for the Jain &co. mission:*
http://geocities.com/sovelior/srd/spellsTtoZ.html
*Telepathic Bond*
*Divination*
*Level*: Sor/Wiz 5 
*Components*: V, S, M 
*Casting Time*: 1 standard action 
*Range*: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
*Targets*: You plus one willing creature per three levels, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration*: 10 min./level (D) 
*Saving Throw*: None 
*Spell Resistance*: No 
You forge a telepathic bond among yourself and a number of willing creatures, each of which must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher. Each creature included in the link is linked to all the others. The creatures can communicate telepathically through the bond regardless of language. No special power or influence is established as a result of the bond. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance (although not from one plane to another).
If desired, you may leave yourself out of the telepathic bond forged. This decision must be made at the time of casting.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????
> 
> Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?
> 
> Thanks-



 Gertie still has the Breakfast Club.  She has, apparently, been pretty busy.  

I have no idea when the scouting mission into Oceanus is supposed to happen in the timeline--any thoughts from the group?  For conveniences sake, I'd tend to say that it would happen AFTER Jaine's arrival (even if only shortly after), but it's really up to you guys.

Also, Kat, I think you and I still need to work on some of the letters going out to the surrounding towns.  I know that that is happening after the Breakfast club, so you can get some of the other players to help you with that.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Xath & Co. hopefully make it back with little resistance and go to Treehouse. With everyone there we go to next plan.
> This way we are not wasting a spell, Justice has been taking flights so that will not seem strange, Xath and Justice are friends so that will not seem strange, thus far no dragons have followed Thane and Justice on their outings (right?)."





Thus far, no dragons/draconids have been following Justice in any of her skyward treks. However, whenever she gets within about a mile of Oceanus, she is shadowed by no fewer than three draconids on wyvern mounts. They have yet to attack--but the closer she gets, the more aggressive the posture. 

Additionally, there has been some instances of the Draconids scouting you out, as well. They fly over Hyrwl and the refugee camp in groups of about a dozen once every two days. There have been no attacks, but they are definitely interested in what's going on out here in the forest. 




			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> L'aurel has been hunting with Archonus so that will not be strange, and the duke knows what is happening so he can hold down fort till we all get back. As for declaring Jaine as Queen, yes we should at some point. I think get her to city first, then decide how and when to declare her queen.



I'm not sure that anyone has informed the duke what is going on re: Jaine, entirely. Somebody might want to do that. As for when to declare her queen, you can always stage a grand entrance. Just run her back outside the city, and then bring her back in.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*Letters to areas*




			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, Kat, I think you and I still need to work on some of the letters going out to the surrounding towns. I know that that is happening after the Breakfast club, so you can get some of the other players to help you with that.




give ideas/suggestion-- but Gerti wrote this, so currently we have:
To whom it may concern:
It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.
The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the newly expanded Barony after the untimely death of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva.
The legitimacy of the Barony is not in question, as many in Hyrwl will attest, the Woodshadow returned to his ancestral home, where he spoke his last words to his granddaughter with ample witness. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. We request the aid of any able bodied person who wishes to stand for the Kingdom, and against all of those who stand against it. Proclamations will be made shortly.
Signed in view of the Light,
L'Aurel Woodshadow
Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.

Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)


Jeremiah


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

*To bring in the outter edges of people here are some declerations/proclimations that will be going out. again input is very much appreciated and um... needed!*
*Proclamation for Bluemages:* The knowledge of the bluemage has long been seen as vile and evil; however, I would give those who practice these arts to come forth and show the kingdom what a vital aid you can be. Fight for one year in the Army of the Phoenix and you shall be given full amnesty. Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl 
*Proclamation for High Elves:* My ancestor has forgiven you! High alder hold your head high once more and choose to fight with the army of the phoenix! Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl
*Proclamation for fighters:* Your cities are being invaded, while your king runs to fight in the north. Fight with us, the army of the phoenix, here and now to save your cities and families. We will train you in all forms of weaponry at our academy in Hywrl. Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> give ideas/suggestion-- but Gerti wrote this, so currently we have:
> To whom it may concern:
> It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.





Whenever you send this out, you will recieve a response within one week from the surrounding communities.  Something to the effect of, "you can have anyone you can pay.  The guilds have approved contracting work to the refugee camp, and we extend our sympathies to your people for their loss.  The King has assured us that by sending our forces north, above the Wall, the army that has taken Oceanus will have to pull out, and sail north to defend their own kingdom.  However, in the event that they choose a reprisal, rather than protecting their own, we feel it wise to keep our able fighting men and women near, to prevent the tragedy at Oceanus from befalling our own people."  The letters aren't identical, but they are only minor variations on the theme.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the newly expanded Barony after the untimely death of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva.
> The legitimacy of the Barony is not in question, as many in Hyrwl will attest, the Woodshadow returned to his ancestral home, where he spoke his last words to his granddaughter with ample witness. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
> In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. We request the aid of any able bodied person who wishes to stand for the Kingdom, and against all of those who stand against it. Proclamations will be made shortly.
> Signed in view of the Light,
> ...



1) The Barony hasn't really expanded.  It's the same size it always was.  It includes all of the Alder's forest, and a reasonably large amount of land surrounding it.  Technically, The Duchy of Oceanus lies inside the Barony of Hyrwl...but since there has not been a baron in some time, the duchies are all relatively independent.  

2) Don't say that the legitimacy of the Barony is not in question.  That will make people wonder why you said that, thowing the legitimacy under question.  

Also, the reason that Kat is baroness is not just because of heredity--you used some of your Fake Edriss time to have "him" declare that Kat should rule in his stead...THAT'S where the change in power originates.  Mention it, and the King will have to wonder if Edriss turned on him, or what...

3) The High Alder forgiveness thing and the Warrior's Academy are only mentioned in passing here--you need something more detailed if you want to attract people to you.  In order to sell the warrior academy, you need to remember that you can't sell it as people paying you for the chance to die in your cause.  Instead, you have ALREADY gathered mighty warriors from the corners of the kingdom, and they will teach you, even as they prepare to win back Oceanus by their own valor.   

4) Asking for able bodied volunteers was a good idea.  You may get some, but they'll be expecting you to provide weapons and armor.  If they're getting trained for free, why would people pay you to get training from the academy?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoops!  Double Post!


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.
> 
> Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)
> 
> ...



 This is a good point, but the only way to attract a functioning, reasonably loyal army may be to declare open rebellion.  If people are going to stick their necks out, they need to be sticking their necks out for a reason.  

See my responses above for some of the details on that...


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This is a good point, but the only way to attract a functioning, reasonably loyal army may be to declare open rebellion.  If people are going to stick their necks out, they need to be sticking their necks out for a reason.
> 
> See my responses above for some of the details on that...





Then we're going to have to come up with some pretty convincing evidence that the king is evil and that overthrowing him is in their interest.  Last I knew (and there's lots going on that I'm only vaguely conscious of) we sure didn't have any of that.  Selling the liberation of Oceanus is a hell of a lot easier and may allow us time to acquire concrete evidence of wrongdoing.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*Community Details*

*New Oceanus*

*Population 13,470 (21% non-adults) *

Racial Breakdown: High Alder 83%, Human 10%, Other (assorted) 7%.

Resource Limit: 15000 GP

Government:  Duchy

Notable NPCs: Duke Nayen Greyclaw (True Alder); Major Gorak MacTarg (Orc); Watch 

Commander James Gordon (Human) 

Full time Guardsmen: 112 (City Watch), 600 (Army - 1.5 Companies).  

Potential Militia: 561 (already trained in weapon use/basics), An additional 1067 are able bodied individuals without families to feed/care for.  



*Hyrwl*

Population 996 (10% non-adults)

Racial Breakdown: High Alder 95%, Other (assorted) 5%.

Resource Limit: 800 GP

Government: Barony

Notable NPCs: Regent Relin Greyclaw (High Alder)

Full time Guardsmen: 11

Potential Militia: 45 (already trained in weapon use/basics), an additional 30 are able bodied individuals without families to feed/care for.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

The 11 Guardsmen in Hyrwl, as well as the 112 members of the city watch are probably low-level Rangers.  Mostly level 1, no more than level 2-3.  The commanders/lieutenants will be of higher level.

The 600 in the army are all Warriors, with the exception of some of the officers, who have PC classes.  

Corporals and Sergeants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin, depending) 1-2, Second Lieutenants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin) 2-3, First Lieutenants are Ftr (or ranger or paladin) 3-4, Captains are Ftr (you get the idea by now) 4-5.  Brevet Commander MacTarg (who is normally a Major) is in command, and is an NPC, so you don't get to know his stats.       

The 561 + 45 Militia are all level 1 Warriors.  The remaining potential militia members are all level 1 Commoners.  Depending on the quality and length of training, some of them might be able to be "upgraded" to level 1 warriors, as well. 

The Army and City Watch all have weapons/equipment.  Everyone else is unarmed/armored as of yet.  Hope that helps with the force planning.

--Kennon


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The last two posts make me happy.

  I just wish I had more time to play with that stuff.

  Stupid end of semester slave labor.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I posted them specifically to make you smile.   

Play with it when you get a chance.  I'll see you in class tonight.  The final paper is due friday, right?  

On a gaming note, If indeed the majority of the Army of the Watch and the Army of Prydein have been sent North, by week 5, nearly 206,000 troops are marching through the deathlands, theoretically attacking the Bluestar's forces.  

Other than Talons (which, in total, number around 50,000), there are two Royal Armies left south of the wall.  The Army of the Eastern Realm seems to be gathering in and around Thanesport to protect the king.  The Army of the Eastern Realm is mostly based out of Citadel Oneid, and if they have been similarly mustered, they'll probably be doing so at Citadel Oberos or Citadel Oneid.  They each have 76,860 soldiers at full strength.

However, the company under Commander MacTarg is theoretically a part of the Army of Prydein, so you know that they are at least 600 men under strength.  If any order has come asking him to muster troops and head north, he hasn't said anything.  

Also, Korienne Palden (the half-orc that was hitting on Xath) is a Captain in the Royal Army.  He has a single Company (240) of troops from the Army of the Eastern Realm under his command, as well.  He's hanging around, but is not aware of the Edriss switcheroo (so far as I know).  You'll have his men as long as 1) he doesn't figure anything out, or 2) you tell him the truth, and convince him to join your side.

ALSO also, I noticed an error in the ranks document.  In the Falcon Kingdom, a Brigade is 3 Battalions, and a Battalion is 3 companies.

--KCB


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Also, Korienne Palden (the half-orc that was hitting on Xath) is a Captain in the Royal Army. He has a single Company (240) of troops from the Army of the Eastern Realm under his command, as well. He's hanging around, but is not aware of the Edriss switcheroo (so far as I know). You'll have his men as long as 1) he doesn't figure anything out, or 2) you tell him the truth, and convince him to join your side.



I vote Xath to go talk to him, with justice holding Arhconus back --just in case


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

I changed some stuff around that the Duke would have pointed out before, but the first part and how people responded stayed the same.
Try 2::


To whom it may concern:

It has no doubt reached your ears by now that the city of Oceanus has fallen to vast forces bearing the banner of the Bluestar. The Barony of Hyrwl has taken in all refugees with open arms, yet our limited resources have put a strain on maintaining such a large group. At last estimates, the Barony now supports upwards of thirteen thousand people. We request the aid of skilled artisans and any resources you may provide in order to adequately care for the subjects of the Kingdom.
The Barony of Hyrwl also writes with glad tidings. The heir of the Woodshadow has shown herself at last and has come to take control of her legacy. The Baroness L'Aurel Woodshadow now serves as ruler of the King's appointed Baron Edriss Kiva named her his successor. All High Alder of the Kingdom may rejoice, as they are forgiven, and free of the shame once put upon them. Indeed the Kingdom will rejoice at this news, despite the troubled times.
In response to the onslaught of the Kingdom, the Baroness Woodshadow has taken it upon herself to rally an army to take back the city of Oceanus and begin a warriors academy. These warriors will train all who wish to better defend their cities and homes form these invaders. Proclamations will be made shortly.
Signed in view of the Light, L'Aurel Woodshadow Baroness Hyrwl


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Then we're going to have to come up with some pretty convincing evidence that the king is evil and that overthrowing him is in their interest. Last I knew (and there's lots going on that I'm only vaguely conscious of) we sure didn't have any of that. Selling the liberation of Oceanus is a hell of a lot easier and may allow us time to acquire concrete evidence of wrongdoing.



Yep... king has been sneaky so it will be hard to get evidence until his plan -whatever it is- is complete.  I only have assumtions they seem to be based on other assumtions, so I am no help with this one.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

Definately not completed (so give input), but there needs to be something told to the people of hywrl before the letter is sent out.  I would ask that we make a public speech.  They should be told first, since it is there city we are using.  Also, the last part is if Xath/Gerti would agree to talk-- Fellow high alder and sexy and all 
"People of Hyrwl!  Oceanis will soon be free of these invaders!  I have sent word beyond our walls to tell our story and plead our cause for aid while the king is too busy in the north.  I have asked all –ALL- willing to join us in this fight against this plague that is spreading.  Many of you have heard the words and wisdom of Lady Xath (or whatever full name you have/are using)  who will tell you now what has been proposed” - _obviously in more eloquent speech and more Xathy- __bluemages can be good and are pardoned with one year service_


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe Xath's title should be "Herald of Oceanus," "Herald of the Phoenix Queen" or something? Give her an official reason to be spouting off all of these speeches for you...?

Also, These are the estimates derived from scouting/scrying:

There is Syvattagor, and 4 Huge (size category) White Dragons. 
There are an estimated 1000 Ladonids (medium, lightly armored, camoflaged scout-type Draconids).
You are unsure how many Chameloids are in the city--you know that there are at least 250, but because of their shapeshifting ability, their numbers are hard to gauge.
There are 2000 Kerren infantry (small, heavily armed and armored Draconids)
There are 750 additional Kerren serving as aerial cavalry/scouts mounted on Wyverns.
There are 1000 Dahaka (Medium-Large, heavily armed and armored shock troops/marines).

In addition, there are at least 500 living humanoid-looking creatures serving as troops for the Draconids when you first scout them out...by week 4, that number has at least doubled. This number continues to grow, and in some cases you even see children joining their ranks. 

There are also approximately 150 Vilewights, and 1000-2000 ghasts/ghouls/zombies. These numbers were growing quickly, but are now slowing a bit for an unknown reason. They certainly haven't run out of people, yet. 

Most of the undead appear to now be serving as labor, working to strengthen the wall that has sprung up around Oceanus, and rebuilding the upper and lower docks that fell during the attack. 

Hope that that helps!


----------



## Laurel (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Maybe Xath's title should be "Herald of Oceanus," "Herald of the Phoenix Queen" or something? Give her an official reason to be spouting off all of these speeches for you...?



I am all for it!- Gerti, what do you want to be called?  Does/would Xath have a problem with this?  
I would just not make it 'Herald of Oceanis' in case it doesn't work to free the city.  Also depending on when we tell the people about Queen Jaine I would pobably not use 'Herald of the Queen'.  So maybe just Herald of the Phoenix army or Herald of Hwyrl for now.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Draft force sizing exercise*

Okay kids, as the resident military nerd who's boss is not in the office today, I have developed a series of force sizing possibilities based on the numbers given above.  
Before I get into the fun, technical stuff, I want to mention that it will be critical to train up the potential militia and able-bodied men we have.  If we can get those with basic training some more advanced training, we can essentially double our forces (so maybe Justice and Xath should do some recruiting? .  If we can get even half of the currently untrained, but able-bodied basic training (for militia purposes), that allows us even more flexibility with the second 600 freed up for combat purposes.  That said, let's get to the juicy, juicy details.  The differences between these are based entirely on the size of the smallest unit, but the effects of that open up different options farther down the force size line.

Option Alpha:
1 Squad=10 soldiers (60 Squads)
1 Shield=4 Squads (40 soldiers, 15 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (120 soldiers, 5 Sections)
1 Company=2 Sections(240 soldiers, 2 Companies)

Option Bravo:
1 Squad=12 Soldiers (50 Squads)
1 Shield=4 Squads (48 Soldiers, 12 Shields+2 Squads)
1 Section=3 Shields (144 Soldiers, 4 Sections+2 Squads)
1 Company=2 Sections (288 Soldiers, 2 Companies+2 Squads)

Option Charlie:
1 Squad=15 Soldiers (40 Squads)
1 Shield= 4 Squads (60 Soldiers, 10 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (180 soldiers, 3 Sections +1 Shield)
1 Company=2 Sections (360 Soldiers, 1 Company+4 Shields)

Option Delta:
1 Squad=8 Soldiers (75 Squads)
1 Shield=5 Squads (40 Soldiers, 15 Shields)
1 Section=3 Shields (120 Soldiers, 5 Sections)
1 Company=2 Sections (240 Soldiers, 2 Companies+1 Section)

Option Echo:
Regular forces as Option Delta
Special Forces as option Alpha

Jeremiah's proposed order of battle:
Using option Alpha (or Delta), which gives us 5 Sections:
1 Section Spec Ops
1 Section Training (as in providing basic and advanced training for potentials)
2 Section Infantry
1 Section Cavalry

If possible, I think we should try and get the half-orc's 240 troops (2 companies by this calculus) to engage in training the potentials, thus not committing them too fast and freeing up another company, which I would place in the Infantry category, giving us a battalion of Infantry plus two companies of support.

Infantry Section:
1 Shield Halberdiers
1 Shield Swords/Axemen
1 Shield Archers
Or
2 Shields Swords/Axemen
1 Shield Archers

Our SOF (Spec Ops Forces) will be geared for individual squads to operate singly for significant periods of time, in order to prosecute our guerrilla war while we build up forces (of course they're regular recon flights might just mean they come after us that much sooner, but if nothing else, we can use the SOF units for recon and the occasional target of opportunity if not an active, destructive campaign).  Thus, one shield (4 squads) will be in the field, while one rests/recovers from being in the field and one works up to replace the platoon currently in the field.  SOF missions will probably be tasked at around 2-4 weeks, depending.

SOF Squad:
5 Swordsmen
4 Archers
1 Medic

All should be combat capable at both ranged and close combat.

So even if none of you read this, just know that I enjoyed assembling it immensely.   

Jeremiah aka "Army of the Phoenix G-3"

Edit:  Now fully and finally fixed!  I hope...


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

After I went to all that work determining a standard order of battle for my world, you're not even going to use it?  *sniffle*  

Also, should I ever try to write this up, story hours style (which I would very much like to start to do when the semester is over), keeping some of the flavor of the world with the ranks/order of battle is kind of important (but not essential, I guess).  I don't want to lose the pseudo-17th century feel I was trying to go for in creating the world by adopting modern military organization whole-cloth.  

GM whining aside, for those troops who are not already trained and armed, setting up squads of 10, 12, or 15 will be just fine and dandy.  However, since the people you plan to have train these troops are already organized into squads of 8, I think there is a reasonably good case for maintaining the current order of battle/rank structure.  After all, there's something to be said for letting them use what they already know.  

In that case, a SOF Squad would lose an archer and a swordsman, but keep the medic (Bringing them to a standard 8). 

Also, remember that the theater for this particular war is relatively small--so far, a single city.  Thus, tasking units for 2-4 weeks in the "field" may not be practical, especially since the "field" and Headquarters are in such close proximity.

The Duke recommends Halberdiers, particularly since you have few troops with reach (and several enemies that do have reach), and longspears are easy to make (much easier than swords and axes) if it comes down to that.  However, there is still a major equipment shortage in your little army.  Some effort needs to be made to remedy that. 

Lastly, other than some of the weaponry that the Draconids captured after the attack, and a few steeldrake cannon on the ships that they used early on, the Draconids DO NOT appear to have steeldrake technology.  You have an advantage there, if you can get some weapons.  Musketeers, anyone?


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

If you look at it, it is essentially the same as yours, I'm just using the modern names out of familiarity.  The main difference, at least at the level we're dealing with, is that my battalions are stronger than your companies, but those are pretty fluid designations anyway.  I also have not touched your rank structure, which, if I'm reading your memo on it correctly, also fits pretty well.

I don't know about the 8 man squad, though.  I feel that, especially in the case of Spec Ops, those two extra soldiers might make a huge difference in the success and failure of a mission.  Any more than ten, though and you're just carting around too many bodies to be especially stealthy.  But that's my opinion.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*An Idea from an NPC (NOT DM RAILROADING! It is JUST and idea))*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Lastly, other than some of the weaponry that the Draconids captured after the attack, and a few steeldrake cannon on the ships that they used early on, the Draconids DO NOT appear to have steeldrake technology.



Let's imagine, for a moment, that you let Captain Seaborne in on some of the deliberations/information sessions. After an aerial scouting session/scrying attempt, you learn the above. If so, the good Captain (who has been cast as Jason Lee in the movie version of the game, has the following to say...) 

"Let's think about this, alright? You guys saw Darkson, one of the King's cronies, in a hidden harbor with a bunch of crates, talking to the scaly a$$holes that busted into Oceanus. What was he doing there? Having some Light-damned tea?! No! He was either delivering orders, taking orders, or delivering some THINGs!"

"Now, what would he take time out of his busy a$$hole schedule to do? My guess would be to help Syvattagor and the other scale-heads set up this little raz-matazz! What would they need to do it? Maybe the STEELDRAKE CANNONS they shot at the docks, and AT MY SHIP!?!"

He pauses for a moment, so as to prevent apoplexy. Continuing, now pacing around the room, he says, "Since we know that they they don't have them themselves, they must have gotten them somewhere." Nodding to Archonus, "You're twin brother told us that the Bluestar wasn't helping, and we know he's got 'em, which leaves only one bastard to point at--Tain Hawkson I." 

Sitting back down, he says, a satisfied smile on his face, "If you can find and...liberate...some of those steeldrake cannons, I bet you'll find that they came from the royal foundries, bear royal marks, and have been shooting balls cast right here in the Falcon Kingdom. Only one man has the wherewithal to move that kind of equipment around without rousing the suspicions of the Talon Justices--the King himself. Start flashing those babies around, and you'll have grounds for this little revolution."

"There. I fixed a problem for you. Now, since you still owe me a ship, and NOW you owe me for that little work of genius, too, when do I get to meet this Queen of yours? I hear she's a doll, to say the least."


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I think the 8 man squads, though weaker, are far more concealable, especially in SpecOps missions.  However, you could concievably organize special forces (which should have a less modern name) in a very different way than you would line troops, satisfying both of our desires...

Also, re: the above IDEA (not command), I want to note that I was getting kinda worried for the game.  I feared that I had thought/planned myself into a corner, to a place where there essentially was no clear evidence of the King's treachery.  Yet, as I read my own post, I found an error in my plan... I guess I am a little proud to have fooled myself for so long.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2004)

*Another Casting Decision*

In "A Kingdom of Ashes" the Motion Picture, the mysterious old warrior known as Father Dorn will be played by David Carradine (most recently, of Kill Bill vol. 2).


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 19, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, I think the 8 man squads, though weaker, are far more concealable, especially in SpecOps missions.  However, you could concievably organize special forces (which should have a less modern name) in a very different way than you would line troops, satisfying both of our desires...




This comes down to semantics of a sort, and the mission assigned to the troops.  For just recon, and minor strike stuff 8 would be enough, but for a search and destroy or in the case of a FUBAR, you're going to want those two extra blades.

As for the name for SpecOps, I'll give it some thought.  Can't do any worse than calling a "company" a "section"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

*Breakfast Club*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> I know this was asked, but I am not sure how/if it was answered-- In order for the above plan or even planning to take place (for day 26), when was/is the adventure into Oceanis happening-- before this, after this?????
> 
> Also, how is the Breakfast Club stuff going?  Who has it?
> 
> Thanks-




Reply #1!!  (this could take a while... busy boards today)

I really think that the Breakfast Club thing needs a different format.  The single person email leaves people out and can get backed up if just one person gets busy for a couple of days...
I think it should go out to everybody and people can make their changes in different colors or something...
I've got lots to add... and I understand being busy- but, I could have added all my stuff over the weekend but never got the opportunity because I still haven't gotten it...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> I think it's a bit early to be declaring anyone queen or otherwise publicizing our opposition to the crown.  Once we have a decent, functioning army of reasonably loyalty, backed up with a serious military victory (say the liberation of Oceanus...oooh, I like that...liberation...ahem), then we can think about overt political statements.  For now I think our situation is too unstable.
> 
> Just my $0.02 (adjusted for inflation)
> 
> ...




I think it is already more than clear that we are rebels.  Our stance needs to be well publicized or we are not going to be able to pull in the peoples we NEED to form our Army...
For example, the Bluemages need to know that we are not going to backstab them and turn them into the king because, we are working in opposition to the king.

Declaring the Jaine is the rightful queen, though risky, gives us a certian leverage that is not otherwise provided.  

I don't know if y'all have read the Wheel of Time books but, there is a point when one of the major insitutions, the White Tower, splits... in order to gain legitimacy, the alienated "rebels" (really, the good guys) elected their own leader-- we're doing the same thing.  Rallying people requires it be public knowledge that we are opposed to the king-- and one of those reasons happens to be that we know that the king was not the rightful heir to the throne.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I vote Xath to go talk to him, with justice holding Arhconus back --just in case





I agree!!  Xath has the ability to wrap that boy around her finger and then, we have his troops at our disposal... um... disposal... that's a bad word...

We can utilize those troops to liberate the city of Oceanus! YES LIBERATE!

And, I think that's easier than trying to lie our way around our rebellion.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Yep... king has been sneaky so it will be hard to get evidence until his plan -whatever it is- is complete.  I only have assumtions they seem to be based on other assumtions, so I am no help with this one.





There are lots of things that I Justice knows-- however, I've been waiting for the breakfast club email.

I'll just write them all down tomorrow and email them out.

However, our army depends on the open rebellion to the thrown.  Without it, we loose the bluemages.  We NEED the bluemages.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2004)

*The King's Evil-ness*

Okay... Several things I'm going to list now... I'm sure there's more that Justice knows... but, I'm not going to sort though all the documents right now..

(1) We KNOW that the King's advisors are evil.
(2) We KNOW that the King is working with the dragon army on a bunch of different levels... 
(3) We KNOW that, somehow, the King is the dominant player in his relationship with the dragon people.
(4) We KNOW that the King is using the Bluestars symbol to cover up for bad stuff.
(5) We KNOW that the King and the Bluestar are not working together at all.
(6) We KNOW that the King is looking for all of the Spiritblades... however, we don't know what they will do... probably unlock an ancient power and allow him to dominate the entire world and enslave all living beings... unless, of course, the spiritblades unlock a secret recipe for to-die-for Blueberry Muffins... and, I just don't seem to think that's the case.


And how do we convince people of all of these interesting factoids??  A little treat I like to call diplomacy.

We do not have *HARD* proof... but, really, who did in times like this.  I don't have a camera phone to take pictures of the evil ships, the ability to dust for prints, or DNA evidence.  However, we do have 2 members of the group--both Xath and Justice-- that are almost overwhelmingly convincing.

So, I believe that putting forth our open rebellion to the throne, at this point, will cause us no harm because, the people of Hyrwl are not going to revolt and the King has some very important Blueberry Muffins to attend.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 20, 2004)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Okay... Several things I'm going to list now... I'm sure there's more that Justice knows... but, I'm not going to sort though all the documents right now..
> 
> (1) We KNOW that the King's advisors are evil.
> (2) We KNOW that the King is working with the dragon army on a bunch of different levels...
> ...




I think Herr Seaborn's comments earlier in this thread/today give us the best opportunity to produce convincing arguments and evidence that the king is not what he seems.  Certainly better than trusting than entrusting the fate of the rebellion to charisma and a dice roll.  After all, we might just be power-hungry despots eager to institute our own evil empire and are currently just pretending to hold these peoples interests in our hearts.  Wouldn't be the first time such a thing had occurred.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

